# [Aporte] Preamplificador con triple tono, micro y linea mezclada.



## tupolev

Otra aportación para los amantes de la electrónica.

Pre-amplificador con triple tono, micro y linea mezclada.

Saludos

Nota del moderador : para solucionar algunas fallas que presentaba a no desacoplar etapas , el autor presenta la solución al problema y una actualización del PCB

Agreguen éstos condensadores y no tendrán problema alguno.

Éste PCB es lo actual del 2019, con 2 entradas de Línea y de 2 entradas de Micro, con una salida de 1 Vp. para atacar cualquier etapa de potencia  directamente.

Aquí tienen la modificación sobre el PCB, son 2 condensadores.


----------



## cevv

TUPOLEV  estube  viendo tu  aporte  al  foro  y  me encuentro  un  poco  confundido,  por  lo  que  entendi  ahi  que  hacer  todos  esos  modulos!
      Yo  apenas  me  estoy  iniciando  en la  electronica y  no  tengo  mucha experiencia  y  conocimiento.
      Lo  unico  que  busco  acá  es  un  BUEN  PREAMPLIFICADOR  CON CONTROLES  DE TONO,  pero  el  que subiste  en el primer post cubrió  más  allá  de  mis  expectativas.

      Solo  quiero  saber si lo puedo  hacer sin realizar  esos  modulos  de  abajo que no  comprendo muy bien  para  que  son.  Si  podrias  explicarme  un  poco  más  acerca de ellos  te  lo  agradeceria y  si  el  modulo del pre con linea  mesclada no me  lo  recomiendas  usar para  lo que necesito.  Podrias  enviarme  algun  circuito que  poseas que  funcione  bien?
     gracias  de antemano.


----------



## tupolev

Hola cevv, arma el Preamplificador - Compacto.JPG que es el primer post, lo demás no deberia estar en este post, porque es totalmente diferente y más complicado para los que empiezan en el mundo de la electronica.
Saludos


----------



## cevv

Tupolev podrias  decirme los  parametros  de este  peamplificador?

    Lo  has  porbado  y  has  tenido  buenos  resultados?

Lo  pregunto  porque no quiero  arriesgarme.    Pues  lo  veo  muy  eficiente  y  quiero  hacerlo.


----------



## Andres-manuel

hola tupolev, tengo una pregunta!, lo que pasa es que quiero realizar un amplificador con el tda7492, ahora quisiera preguntar si este preamplificador me sirve para lo que te dige, aca te dejo la el amplificador para que lo veas!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-guitarra-tda7294-4390/

gracias!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola Andres-manuel.

Por supuesto que te sirve el preamplificador de tupolev para cualquier amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres-manuel

y podria conectar una guitarra electrica sin problemas!?

o para las guitarras son otros tipos de pre-amp?

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Podrías, pero seria mejor un previo especifico para guitarra:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-guitarra-valvulas-12828/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distorsion-guitar-marshall-11092/


----------



## cevv

podria  haber  alguna   variacion en cuanto a la  calidad  de sonido  si  uso  todos  lo    potenciometros lineales;   lo que  pasa  es que  no  consigo  los  potes logaritmicos.


----------



## Hunter

quisiera preguntar en que frecuencias atenua esas 3 bandas. asi me pongo en campaña y me lo armaria, ya que tambien publicaste unos de 10 bandas, que se ve genial, pero aun tengo qeu conseguir algo mas de dinero.


----------



## Fogonazo

cevv dijo:
			
		

> podria  haber  alguna   variacion en cuanto a la  calidad  de sonido  si  uso  todos  lo    potenciometros lineales;   lo que  pasa  es que  no  consigo  los  potes logaritmicos.



Esta es una forma de conseguirlos


----------



## cevv

fogonazo podrias explicar mejor eso  que acabas  de subir!


----------



## Fogonazo

Es como convertir un potenciómetro lineal uno logarítmico, Etc.

La Rx seria 1/2 de la resistencia del potenciómetro

Por ejemplo caso 1:
Al principio la relación salida-entrada va creciendo lentamente (Respecto del ángulo), a medida que el ángulo de giro del pote aumenta, la relación también va cambiando (Aumentando)
Si sacas cuentas: a medio giro la relación es 1/4 (Salida = 1/4 de la entrada), a 3/4 de giro es 1/2 (Salida = 1/2 de la entrada)

Este tipo de potenciómetros se emplea en audio para subir el volumen en forma similar a como responde el oído


----------



## cevv

En este  caso  uso  el que dice "logaritmico"...?
     boy a usar  los  4558 mientras  consigo  los  TL072;  del  que  si  no  ahi  rastro  es del  TL071. conoces algun  reemplazo adecuado?
     Fogonazo  no  sabes  los  parametros del preamplificador,  quisiera  saber  los  cortes de frecuencia  y a cuantos  decibeles  puede  trabajar.
     Volviendo  atrás:   los  potemciometros  logaritmicos  que necesito  son de 10k,  y  por lo que me dijiste  la  RX  es  de  5K verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo

cevv dijo:
			
		

> En este  caso  uso  el que dice "logaritmico"...?



Exacto !



> Voy a usar  los  4558 mientras  consigo  los  TL072;  del  que  si  no  ahi  rastro  es del  TL071. conoces algun  reemplazo adecuado?



http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm


> TL071	LOW NOISE J-FET INPUT SINGLE OP-A	$1.461



Posibles reemplazos: TL081 , TL061





> Fogonazo  no  sabes  los  parametros del preamplificador,  quisiera  saber  los  cortes de frecuencia  y a cuantos  decibeles  puede  trabajar.



*A ojo* (Sin calculos) Bajos: <900Hz, Medios:1200Hz / 3500 y Agudos >4000  +/- 10 a 12 db por octava



> Volviendo  atrás:   los  potemciometros  logaritmicos  que necesito  son de 10k,  y  por lo que me dijiste  la  RX  es  de  5K verdad?



Correcto !


----------



## cevv

o.k   gracia   fogonazo!
les  comento  que  ya  termine el  preamplificador,  pero  no  usé  algunas  cosas  como  lo  pide el  esquema,  y  creo  que  deba  ser el   porque  de los  problemas  que  tube.    las  cosas  que  no  usé fueron:

1.- el  tl 072,  usé  el 4558
2.-los  potenciometros  de 10k log,  pero  con lo que me dijo  fogonazo creo que no deba tner  problemas.
3-tL071 no  lo consegui,  asi  que  dejé  la  basesita en la placa lista  para  cuando  lo  consiga colocarlo nada más.
4.-tampoco  consegui lo filtricos de 1uf de poliester que van  en la entrada  y  salida.  le  coloque  condensadores de 2.2uf NP.
      Lo  demas  está  como  lo  pide  el  esquema  el  problema  que  tube fué  que  al pasar el  potemciometro  del  bajo un poco  más de la  mitad,  la  señal de  audio  se  perdia y  no se escuchaba  nada,  pero  si  le   colocabas  el  debo en las  patas  del  integrado de entrada  la  señal  volvia,  pero no duraba  nada.
      Fué  el  mismo  problema  que  hace  tiempo tube con  el  pre  de esta  web:   www.ladelec.com 
      Pero   corregi  el  problema  colocandole una  resistencia  de 150k de la  pata positiva (que  es la  misma de entrada)  a  tierra.   Asi  si  fué  que  corregí  el  problema.   Les  comento  que  tiene muy  buena  calidad.   

       De  lo  que  si  no  estoy  seguro es si  montandoles el  tL072  tenga  el  mismo   problema.      
       Si  alguien  puede  darme  algun  tip sobre  como  carcular esa  resistencia,  ya  que lo  hice  al  tanteo.
        la  resistencia  se  ubica  aqui:


----------



## Dano

El 4558 es mejor que el tl072 en sonido, asi que no debes tener problemas, es un sustituto pin-pin

El condensador no te generará problemas si es de 1uf o 2.2 uf


----------



## Andres Vergara

Hola todos, tengo una pregunta con respecto al circuito. Mirando el esquema veo que la señal del mic termina amplificada en fase y las entradas de línea terminan desfazadas 180º. Estoy en lo correcto? Si es así, cual es la idea? Hay alguna mejora que yo no entiendo? Porque de seguir así por la potencia en el parlante me quedaría ese desfasaje solo en la entrada de linea.
Agradecería que me puedan responder.
Saludos
 Andres


----------



## rafael ardila

estos son los links de los archivos de datasheet de los dos ics.

este circuito integrado lo amo y consegui esos integrados en mixers viejos y preamps antiguos este ci es muy popular dentro de los equipos de calidad, revisen el datasheet y aunque es en ingles dice que es mucho mejor que el tradicional 4558, prueben y comenten como les fue!


----------



## nuk

hola ala gente del foro solo quiero saber si puedo hacer esto aqui una imagen
lo que quieo hacer es poner un micro por canal uno para (R) y otro Para (L)
=======================================================
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/Preamplificador - Compacto. res.JPG
=======================================================
y una consulta para la gente por que se unen las entradas de lineas (R)&(L) (*-ver imagen-*)
no ocurre nada si se supone que es una mezcladora estereo 
=====
♫nuk♫
=====


----------



## Ethereal

hola
jaja
me decidi a hacerlo, estoy checando las partes y eso y tengo una pregunta:

Los potenciometros de volumen, treble, middle, bass y line son duales cierto?

Si lo son, hay alguna manera de reemplazarlos?
marcaria mucha la diferencia si uno las terminales con sus correspondientes?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

la resistencia de 150k es una resistencia de sangrado o derivacion, como el opamp tiene una impedancia de entrada "imaginaria" bastante alta, esta resistencia funciona como dumy load o como carga resistiva "real" a la etapa anterior, puedes colocarla entre 33k y 100k.


----------



## Condor-11

Anda expectacular este circuito. En vez de usar TL071, usé el TL081 como dijo fogonazo y no tube ningun problema   
Ah! cuado impriman hay que tener cuidado con el tamaño del impreso porque está mas chico ahi, hay que agrandarlo y además invertirlo para poder realizar el PCB.
Se los digo porque le di derecho asi como estaba y me quedo un chicle    jajaj
Bueh, eso solo, les confirmo que anda.
Suerte y saludos!


----------



## joako666

Bueno:
Primero que todo gracias a foros de electrónica, sin ustedes no hubiera podido realizar este proyecto. y a tupolev por este gran aporte.
Construí 4 preamplificador con triple tono de estos, luego hice dos pre para guitarra eléctrica. Seguido hice un sumador con 6 entradas utilizando el principio del mezclador de tupolev.
Todo esto lo mande a un amplificador estero y puente con TDA7294 y otro sensillo para retorno
Funciona de mil maravillas
Aquí van las fotos de la consola casi terminada

gracias nuevamente.


----------



## mnicolau

Tremendo laburo joako666, te felicito muy prolijo todo.

PD: funciona muy bien este pre, me había olvidado de comentar.

Saludos


----------



## Selkir

joako666 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno:
> Primero que todo gracias a foros de electrónica, sin ustedes no hubiera podido realizar este proyecto. y a tupolev por este gran aporte.
> Construí 4 preamplificador con triple tono de estos, luego hice dos pre para guitarra eléctrica. Seguido hice un sumador con 6 entradas utilizando el principio del mezclador de tupolev.
> Todo esto lo mande a un amplificador estero y puente con TDA7294 y otro sensillo para retorno
> Funciona de mil maravillas
> Aquí van las fotos de la consola casi terminada
> 
> gracias nuevamente.



¿Podrías poner los esquemas esquemas de todo?
al menos de uno de los 4 pre-amplificador con tripe tono, uno de los pre para guitarra, el sumador y a parte de amplificación con su retorno.

La verdad que creo que sería un muy buen aporte.


Gracias


----------



## Selkir

joako666 dijo:
			
		

> Si.
> 
> Denme un par de dias mientras organiso el matrial
> 
> saludos



Tomate los días que haga falta.


----------



## joako666

Hola 
Aquí están los impresos del preamplificador retocado y del sumador con 6 entradas. Si necesitan mas entradas solo hay que retocar donde están las resistencias de 33K e ir aumentando la cantidad. 
En la mascara de componentes del pre no estan los valores ya que estos estan en la vercion original de tupolev.
El amplificador me demoro un poco ya que no he dibujado la mascara de componentes.

Saludos


----------



## joako666

Hola
Ya le hice el mueble a la consola. Este es un modelo compacto ya que la idea es para hacer toques en los parques y no tener que cablear nada de bafles, tan solo conectar guitarras y micrófonos y listo.


----------



## morris888

Hola, yo tenia una duda sobre los controles de tono a ver si me la pueden aclarar:
¿Por que a veces ponen en los controles de tono potenciometros lineales y a veces logaritmicos? Mi duda nace q yo tengo dos bajos electricos uno activo y uno pasivo, en el pasivo cuando lo desarme observe que el filtro pasa bajas que trae usa un pot de 250k logaritmico (dice A250k) y el activo que tiene control de bajos y agudos usa pots para esto de 50k lineales (dicen B50K).

De que depende escoger usar lineales o logaritmicos o es que para filtros pasivos se usan logaritmicos y para activos lineales?


----------



## joako666

El oído tiene una percepción de sonido de manera logarítmica por lo cual cuando se usa un potenciómetro logarítmico se siente el cambio mas rápido que con el lineal, pero esto depende un poco del circuito.
Existen circuitos que reaccionan bien con el lineal y otros que no, por lo que para sentir el cambio es necesario un logarítmico.

( Eso creo)


----------



## acussep

Tengo una duda con respecto al diagrama. Hay varios componentes, por lo que veo son condensadores (cerámicos?) no polarizados, marcados como 473, 104, 105,682,152,102. Es esta alguna notacion especial? en el diagrama de arriba no aparecen de esa manera.


----------



## joako666

A estudiar un poco.

Los condensadores tienen codigo. Entre a la siguiente pagina

http://www.planetaelectronico.com/cursillo/tema2/tema2.4.html

saludos


----------



## ladr00n

Hola, mi pregunta es: ¿Podria utilizar este circuito para preamplificar la salida de uno de los swich del cd4016 o cd4051? la salida del preamplificador ira conectado en una placa de sonido, ¿funcionaria bien?

La idea es la siguiente: de entre varias fuentes de sonido elegir una. La eleccion se hace automatica y por medio de la PC es por eso que necesito del cd4016 o cd4051.

dejo la direccion del manual del cd4016 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/185/108711_DS.pdf

Gracias!


----------



## joako666

Hola 

Aqui esta el preamplificador de guitarra que use en la consola.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php


Les devo el amplificador y los vumetros  como dice chiqoelectro. Jaja.

saludos


----------



## pelax

hola este es mi primer post en este foro es el segundo proyecto q toy `por amar y me falta el condensador de 6,8 nf algun reemplazo o similitud

saludos


----------



## joako666

Cambiarlo modifica el rango de frecuencias que afecta el EQ.


----------



## joako666

Cambiarlo modifica el rango de frecuencias que afecta el EQ. Habria que provar con el valor mas cercano que consigas tanto hacia arriva como hacia abajo y escuchar.


----------



## joako666

Bueno: lo prometido es deuda.
Aqui esta el vumetro.


saludos


----------



## ladr00n

joako666 Hola estoy por hacer el Preamplificador con entrada de micrófono, linea y EQ tal cual aparece en el PDF que publicaste mi duda es en la funte, dice *Fuente Dobladora* (¿funciona tal cual esta?) y utiliza un transformador de 9 voltios pero en el primer post de este foro aparece que la alimentacion es de 15v ¿me podrias explicar? ¿Podria alimentar el circuito con 12V?

Un abrazo grande y gracias por la respusta


----------



## joako666

Hola.
La fuente dobladora te evita un cable en el transformador en caso de no tener un transformador con tap central. en cuanto al voltaje, los operacionales utilizados, soportan hasta 15 voltios pero funcionan con 12v muy bien. Si quieres puedes hacer la fuente dobladora y alimentarla con un transformador de 12v AC y te entrega los +15 -15v que propone tupolev y no hay problema, o 9VAC y entrega los +12 -12v.

saludos


----------



## ladr00n

ahh muy bien entonces voy a aprobechar un transformador de 12V, otra duda ¿los capacitores electroliticos (del preamplificador) de cuantos voltios son? ¿puedo usar de 10 15 o 20 indistintamente?

bueno ya se abran dado cuenta soy inexperto total!
Gracias!


----------



## joako666

Siempre por ensima del VCC que alimenta el circuito.


----------



## ladr00n

Volviendo del supermercado! 
Imprimi la lista de componentes que aparece en el archivo PDF y Fui a comprar los componente para hacer el pre y me salieron las siguientes dudas con respecto a los capacitores:

* En la foto (en el archivo pdf) aparecen capacitores de 1mf de polares (electroliticos) sin embargo en un post anterior se aconseja comprarlos de poliester ¿cual de los dos uso? y ¿de que voltage en caso de ser de no polar?

* En la lista de componentes no aparecen los capacitores de 100 nF (104) pero en las vista de componentes si

* los capacitores de 6.8 1.5 47 y 1 nF ¿son todos de poliester? yo tendo los de 1nF y los de 1.5nF de ceramica los ¿puedo usar? 

Ya debo estar sacando canas disculpen la ignorancia! 
Un abrazo y gracias!

P/D encontre el integrado 4548 en lugar del Tl072, y si encontre el Tl071
p/d los potenciometros dobles de 100k los tengo log, no encontre lineales (¿porque tengo que sufrir tanto?)


----------



## joako666

Yo probe el pre con condensadores de 1mF en poliester y luego arme otro colocandole consensadores electroliticos no polares de 50v y la verdad no senti la diferencia. Ademas son desacoples de entrada y salida.

Los 104 estan en la vista de componentes, eso indica que hay que ponerlos

En cuanto a los condensadores de 6.8 1.5 47 y 1 nF, en poliester son mas exactos que los ceramicos y aguantan mas voltaje. (pruebe a ver que tal suena)

El 4558 tembien funsiona.

Saludos


----------



## joako666

Este amplificador aguanta. solo debes suspenderle el pre que trae y listo.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp200w.php

saludos


----------



## cevv

he aqui algunas imagenes de prototipo que realicé.  He quedado bastante complacido con la calidad de su sonido...
    Lo recomiendo,  es muy excelente este  preamplificador!
Gracias a sus creadores!


----------



## el tierno

bueno estan expectacular los pbc en fin volviendo a un sumador que coloco en el foro el amigo joako queria saber que pasa si se aumenta de 6 entradas que tienen a 10 tendria algun problema de ganancia.
es que quiero para poner los previos los cuales fueron modificados para que solo funcione el microfono , entonces seria el prototipo asi: 
10 previos + sumador + vumetro
ademas en un pdf de "construyasurokola" sale un ckto de headphone pero no lo he encontrado aun .


----------



## joako666

Aqui ta

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp_audifonos.pdf

No hay problema en sumar 10 canales. hay que retocar el impreso colocando las otras R de33k que faltan

saludos


----------



## el tierno

vale amigo gracias por el ckto y la a claracion de mi duda bueno en estos dias subo mis primeras fotitos jejeje es que toy esperando que me paguen de una instalacion de torre de antenas en fin,
con esto ya ps compro lo que me falta ( lo mas carito seria los potenciometros : $ 1 dolar jejeje )


----------



## el tierno

Una consultita mas en el digrama sale la alimentacion +9 v pero en el pcb la entrada es de 9v AC ya que tiene  un diodo puente y su filtro con lo cual rectificado segun creo no entregaria 9 v 
debo omitir esta etapa o pongo tal como esta en el pcb


----------



## joako666

El transformador de 9V ac y hacerlo como en el pcb, yo ya lo ice y todo bien.

saludos


----------



## chiqoelectro

wow, si en serio como hacen para que les quede tan prolijo? ajja porqe ago placas hace 1 año y siempre qeda re desprolijoo, veo eso i me dan ganas de agarrar a patadas mi pre ,, 
es indiferente si uso un transformadorr de 9v ac directo a los pre? o es necesario qe sea continua? creo qe es una pregunta boba a mi criterio pero como tengo un amigo qe dice qe se puede qeria sacarme la duda


----------



## acussep

pregunta: esas dos resistencias que veo ahi perdidas en el lado inferior son esas de "sangrado" que mencionan en el post? no llego a ver si son de 1M o 160k.


----------



## joako666

No se puede. 

Tienes que rectificar con una fuente (diodos y condensadores).


----------



## cevv

Hola amigos disculpen por no responder antes...
las pcb las hago con el metodo de la plancha  ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construir-pcbs-rapidas-precisas-5400/ )... lean que ahi un excelente material y funciona muy bien -ahi esta la prueba-....
ah las resistencias son de 1M, al principio de estas paginas hablé de ellas ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/ ), fuy probando con varias resistencia y me gusto mas el sonido con esa... revisen las primeras paginas y se daran cuenta en donde las coloqué...


----------



## chiqoelectro

tengo un transformador de AC-DC 9v,, yo supongo qe entrega +9v -9v de contunia o no es asi?


----------



## el tierno

como que ac dc 9 v  si soloe s el transformador pues es AC y con un multi puedes medir alterna ahora si te refieres a si es +9 -9 V pues debe de tener 3 hilos de salido (el tercero seria el neutro 0)


----------



## acussep

Buenas, les cuento que arme este proyecto y no me funcionó, asi que necesitaria un poco de ayuda. No hace absolutamente nada, ni ruido. Me desilusioné bastanté, ya que me llevo bastante trabajo y quedo muy prolijo todo.

Mis sospechas sobre las posibles causas, necesito saber si fue alguna de estas:

-Los condensadores 105 (100nF no polares), no los conseguí ni en polyester ni en ceramicos, me vendieron unos de tantalio polares ( a un precio bastante elevado por cierto) y coloqué esos.

-No coloqué el pote del mic, porque no disponia de uno. Obviamente no probé esa entrada, probé solo con la de línea.

-Arme una fuente rectificadora con un transformador 12+12V 0.5A; rectificado y en vacío media +-20 V, conectado al circuito mide +-15 V. Pude haber quemado los integrados? usé tl072 y tl071.


Alguien puede confirmar si pudo haber sido alguna de estas cosas?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## joako666

Revisa ates de conectar que los integrados esten en posicion correcta 
Mira a contra luz  que no queden pistas colicionadas en el impreso.
Revisa la posicion de los cables de entrada de corriente
si nunca antes habias hecho un circuito te recomiendo comenzar por leer un poco de teoria basica.

Animo


----------



## acussep

los integrados estan en la posicion como indica el diagrama, las pistas y las soldaduras estan bien, los cables de alimentacion estan en la posicion correcta. los problemas estan reducidos a los que escribi antes  , estoy dudando del capacitor 105 que es no polar en el diagrama y puse uno polar. Podria ser eso?


----------



## joako666

Yo hice un pre con condensadores electroliticos no polares y otro con el 105 de poliester y los dos sonaron.
prueva con 0.47mF poliester. Este adelgaza un poco el sonido pero si te suena ya sabes que hacer.

saludos


----------



## acussep

ya encontre el problema! fui un estupido, y fabriqué el pcb invertido! igual estuve pensando y con mucho cuidado dandole vuelta los pines al integrado y poniendolos con la cara de arriba hacia abajo debería funcionar. tambien me equivoque, use tantalio de 0.1uF polar en lugar de 1uf no polar.
muchas gracias por la ayuda igualmente


----------



## chiqoelectro

jajajajaja x) me pasoo con otro circuito i es horrile u.u aprendi a verificar bien el pcb primero 
mii duda, estoi armando un mixer grandote osea 6 entradas i este pre por entrada, tambien vumetro por entrada, si se lo pongo, lo pongo en la entrada de audio al pre o en la salidadel pre?


----------



## frankj1

TUPOLEV disculpa mi ignorancia pero hasta ahora empiezo en esto de la electrinica, ya realise el circuito impreso del preamplificador, ahora tengo una duda, cual es voltaje de los filtros electroliticos para el circuito, mil gracias.


----------



## el tierno

amigo chiqoelectro esperamos con ansias ese proyecto grandote que dices , bueno referente a tu VU pues tendrias que espesificar que integrado estas usando ( el LM3915 - KA2284 -          ) 
- ahora pues si colocas a la entrada del pre , el VU estara encendido aun si el volumen este en cero
- si pones al final este sera afectado por el pre por lo cual el volumen en cero VU en cero - volumen maximo VU totalmente encendido .  
ahora por lo a mi parecer estaria mejor la 2da opcion


----------



## chiqoelectro

ook entonces ahora lo pongo, en cuanto al integrado es un UAA180 qe se alimenta con 12v qe me biene bien ya qe todas las placas i los IC de mi proyecto son con 12v.
En cuanto pueda subo fotos de como va quedando...
Muchas gracias


----------



## tupolev

frankj1 dijo:
			
		

> TUPOLEV disculpa mi ignorancia pero hasta ahora empiezo en esto de la electrinica, ya realise el circuito impreso del preamplificador, ahora tengo una duda, cual es voltaje de los filtros electroliticos para el circuito, mil gracias.



Hola frankj1, usa condensadores electroliticos de 16 a 50 v.
Saludos


----------



## frankj1

hola compañeros nuevamente solicito su ayuda, empezé con la construccion del proyecto, pero tengo una duda, revisando en el plano no se como ubicarme para identificar los pines de los CI TL071 y TL072, ya que en la vista de componentes las referencias tienen una orientacion y cuando monté el circuito en la base queda al contrario, quisiera saber si es la posicion correcta o como ubicarme en el plano para identificar los pines. Mil Gracias


----------



## KYC2711

Hola a todos, primero q nada gracias por el material posteado, estoy empezando a armar el pre pero tengo ciertas dudas, q potencia de salida maneja? puedo conectar una bocina de 4 ohms? y otra cosa puedo utilizar el lm324?, gracias por sus respuestas, con respecto a la posicion de los pines el medio circulo negro es la parte superior del circuiro por lo tanto en el diagrama el ultimo pin de la derecha seria el 1 y asi sigue la numeracion en sentido contrario a las manecellas del reloj lo mismo para el tl072


----------



## acussep

frankj1 dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros nuevamente solicito su ayuda, empezé con la construccion del proyecto, pero tengo una duda, revisando en el plano no se como ubicarme para identificar los pines de los CI TL071 y TL072, ya que en la vista de componentes las referencias tienen una orientacion y cuando monté el circuito en la base queda al contrario, quisiera saber si es la posicion correcta o como ubicarme en el plano para identificar los pines. Mil Gracias



Me parece que te paso lo mismo que ami. Te olvidaste de "espejar" la imagen antes de hacer el circuito. Para esto tenes 2 soluciones: 
-soldar el integrado del lado del cobre, 
-Con mucho cuidado darle vuelta las pines al integrado, de manera que si lo miras desde arriba, los pines apuntan hacia ti. Luego lo soldas en la posicion original. yo hice esto ultimo y me funcionó.


----------



## el tierno

previo:
El preamplificador se encarga de nivelar la tensión eléctrica que le llega de las distintas fuentes de audio (cada equipo tiene una tensión de salida diferentes), para luego, una vez igualadas, enviarlas, como señal de entrada, a otro equipo (generalmente, una etapa de potencia).


----------



## el tierno

buenas podrias explicar mejor tu pregunta?
pruebas? : referente al audio se utiliza mucho el extractor de audio asi podrias verificar por etapas 
a lo otro pues ete pre utiliza un amplificador operacional a su salida tl072  creo entender q podrias escuchar pero la potencia seria bajísima
y por que no te armas un amplificador cual seria el incomveniente?
o podrias decir que uso le quieres dar al ckto para dar soluciones e ideas..............


----------



## chiqoelectro

KYC2711 dijo:
			
		

> Entonces es necesaria la etapa de potencia?, no puedo solo conectar una bocina a la salida del pre?



Nop, necesitas algun amlficador o un parlante mooi chiqo, pero si qeres escuchar bien, necesitas la etapa de amplificación,
en cuanto a la diferencia entre el TL072 y el TL082 no tengo idea


----------



## el tierno

¿¿cual es el suso que le quieres dar?  para si decirte que etapas necesitas


----------



## KYC2711

necesito el pre para alimentar la señal de unas luces audiuoritmicas, y tambien por que tengo un bafle 3 vias que construi y que tiene una potencia rms de 300 W, queria ver si el pre me sirve para alimentarlo porque no dice nada acerca de la potencia qeu proporciona, ademas tengo mucho del material que se requiere para hacerlo por eso no he construido ningun amplificador de potencia, gracias por su respuesta


----------



## chiqoelectro

papara alimentar el bafle de 3 vias qe hiciste necesitas una potencia de 200 tranqi o podes hacer mas chiqas i puentearlas pero si o si una etapa de amplificación, el pre es para modificar los graves agudos i medios de algo qe vos le conectes a la entrada; un dvd, compactera o cualqier cosa qe tenga una salida de baja señal de audio, para cuando salga del ciclo de "ecalizacion" del pre, pueda ser amplificada...
Eso biene de mis conocimientos, si alguien me corrige no me ofendo  suramente lo pueden decir en palabras mas especificas


----------



## frankj1

Perdon por no haber entrado antespara aclarar mis dudas cvon laayuda de ustedes, laspruebas a las que hago referencia son de funcionamiento, pero notengo un amplificador para conectar el pre. muy agradecido con su respuesta


----------



## chiqoelectro

yy lo podes probar conectando la entrada del pre a la pc i la salida a algun parlante de pc que tengas,, o la entrada del pre a la pc i la salida a las entradas RCA de la tv poniendola en modo VIDEO, o de un mp3 a la entrada del pre i la tv a la salida del pre, vos fijate...


----------



## marvel

Hola! Soy nuevo en el foro y queria hacerles una pregunta sobre este proyecto...

En la parte de ecualizacion (y tambien en el volumen de la salida y en el volumen de linea) se usan potenciometros dobles. Segun tengo entendido, equivalen a dos potenciometros que se modifican con una unica perilla. La pregunta es:

Si yo en vez de usar potenciometros dobles para la ecualizacion, uso potenciometros simples de 100k, entonces podria tener controles de bajos, medios y agudos para el microfono y para la entrada de linea por separado, no es asi? Habria algun problema con hacer lo que propongo? 

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## el tierno

no podrias si te fijastes bien en el diagrama las entradas de mic y line se unen antes de llegar a la etapa del control de tonos; al querer usar control de tonos por separado  tendrias que modificar la plaqueta; una opcion que yo estoy realizando es anular si quieres el mic o line y asi tienes lo que querias....
te adjunto los esquemas......


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola, lei todo el post y me parece que nadie lo dijo, si lo dijeron, disculpen. ¿Que tensión de salida tiene este circuito? ¿Alcanzara para alimentar unos auriculares de monitoreo, sin tener que poner un amplificador de auriculares?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## ladr00n

no se los valores de tension de salida, pero si si se pude escuchar por los auriculares, pero (en mi opinion) tendrias que amplificar la señal. yo lo estoy probando con los auriculares ya que me surgio un problema cuando muevo el potenciometro de graves como que se pierde a medio giro casi toda la señal y aparece ruido de corriente continua. todavia no se que es lo que pasa, ya que los potes son nuevos, pero los tres que controlan los tonos agudos, medio, y graves son logaritmicos no lineales como dicen las especificaciones, asique estoy tratando de conseguirlos a ver que pasa con el potes correctos, lo raro es que el problema solo esta con los graves y los otros dos tonos estan bastante bien... en fin seguire experimentando. AH! otra cosa los capasitores son todos como dice el diagrama, lo que cambie son los de 1uF son electroliticos (polares) ya que no encontre de ese valor en poliestar (no polar) va encontre unos pero era como de 400 voltios o de 5 voltios....

un muy feliz año y una abrazo a toda la banda!


----------



## sokotroko

Hola quiero armar este Pre pero no encuentro en ningun sitio los 5 cap ceramicos de 1micro (105) como pudiera reemplazarlos, 2 en paralelo (474) me daria el mismo resultado? y otra cosa lei q alguien no tenia los potenciometro 100k dobles, yo tampoco si los pongo por separado es decir 3 de 100k para el canal Izq y otros 3 para el derecho funcionaria? los de 10k dobles si los poseo, gracias desde ya por sus comentarios  saludos


----------



## marvel

Supongo que podrias cambiarlos por capacitores electroliticos sin problema...

Lo de los potenciometros dobles son para regular la ecualizacion y volumen de ambos canales (izq y derecho) al mismo tiempo. Si pones potenciometros simples, vas a tener un control de eq y volumen independiente para cada canal (izquierdo y derecho), pero funcionaria perfectamente (aunque te saldria mas barato y quedaria mejor con potenciometros dobles)..

Espero que te sirva!


----------



## sokotroko

Muchas gracias marvel eso me ayuda mucho y aqui en (CUBA) no hay casi piezas solo se encuentran pocas cosas y de lo mas comun de lo otro nada.

Saludosss


----------



## ladr00n

amigo sokotroko si no tienes los cap de 105, reemplazalos por capasitores de 1uf electroliticos (los que son polares) te recomiendo que pongas mucha atension al momento de colocarlos, ya que si los soldas al reves no funcionara el preamplificador. Un abrazo desde Argentina


----------



## sokotroko

Gracias ladr00n una preguntica mas en el listado de componentes dice q es un transformador de 9v y segun he visto la alimentacion de los TL es + 15v y - 15v, mi pregunta es si este transformador cuando se rectifica y filtra alcanza este voltaje y si tiene q ser simetrico? pq el que poseo tiene solamente 2 cables por el primario 110v y 2 por el secundario 9v. Me servira este?


----------



## el tierno

Holas amix del foro bueno la fuente pues tu transformador si te servirá mas información en el siguiente enlace
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pre tonos.pdf


----------



## marvel

Al rectificar los 9VAC, vas a tener 12VDC (9 * 1,4142 = 12), lo cual es una muy buena alimentacion para los tl072 y demas...

Con la fuente dobladora que esta en el pdf que te muestra "el tierno" vas a conseguir alimentacion de 12 0 -12 vdc con solo 9vac de entrada...

Yo arme la fuente y funciona bien, a los sumo para mejorarla le agregas un 7812 y un 7912 (reguladores de tension) para que la salida sea fija de 12v (positivos o negativos segun corresponda) y listo, aunque no hace falta...

Que tengas suerte!


----------



## ladr00n

Bueno amigo socotroco te hago un pequeño resumen de los problemas que lei que les aparecio a los amigos que hicieron este preamplificador, pero con la sugerencia que leas todos los post que se hicieron anteriormente de esta manera veras que obtendras tus respuestas mas facilmente y rapidamente.

El eterno problema de la alimentación, nos desanima un poco ver que necesita de +18 -18 porque nos imaginamos que necesitamos reguladores de tensión y un gran transformador, pero por suerte el amigo joako666 en un pdf publico una FUENTE DOBLADORA la cual consiste en dos diodos rectificadores 1n4004 y dos capacitores 2200 uF, la cual se alimenta con un transformador de 9 volt SI! De esos que solo tienen dos cables en el secundario, y esta pequeña fuente es capaz de entregar +12 -12 volt aproximadamente para alimentar el preamplificador, cabe aclarar que solo son necesarios 300 mA en el transformador y todo va bien.

Otro de los puntos son los capacitores, los 105 se los reemplaza por electrolíticos de 1uf de 25 volt (mucho cuidado con la polaridad si se los coloca mal no funcionara el preamplificador), los capacitores del filtro son todos no polares es decir de poliéster y es necesario que se respete su valor y deben ser de 50volt, y los capacitores 104 son de cerámica 

El amigo cevv sugiere colocar una resistencia de 1 Mega ohm para solucionar un problema en el ajuste de control de graves. La solución está en el post 21 y las fotos están en el post 62

Bueno creo que estos son los inconvenientes mas recurrentes. 

No quiero dejar de mencionar al tupolev, que fue el que publico tremendo preamplificador que la verdad funciona de mil maravillas con muy poca o ninguna distorsión ni ruido de continua.

Subo la fuente dobladora de Joako666 para tu deleite Un Abrazo!

Gracias a:
Joako666 post 38 (aquí hay un sumador y el mismo pre- pero con una variación en la ganancia de entrada y una solución distinta al problema del control de graves) 
Cevv  post 21 post 62 (otra solución al problema de ajuste de graves)


----------



## jonico1

Hola amigos de la comunidad,pregunto a tupolev o a quien pudiera informaciónrmarme si no disponen de algun circuito para reemplazar la entrada de mic q es simple por una entrada balanceada que evita la captación de ruidos ,por último pregunto q tan importante es q la entrada de mic este invertida en fase con respecto a la de linea,saludos y gracias


----------



## joako666

Aqui esta un plano de un pre balanceado


----------



## jonico1

muchas gracias por tu atención joak,los transistores pnp no los conozco podrían ir otros ? o son criticos, que función cumplen en el circuito , no existe algo que pudiera resolverse solo con el operacional y en tal caso tendría el mismo nivel de funcionamiento? saludos


----------



## joako666

Si. se puede con solo el operacional. 
Coloca la senial antes de los condensadores C2 y C3 y suspende el resto. las resistencias R10 y R11 bajalas a 5K o menos si es nesesario para dar mas ganancia.

saludos


----------



## jonico1

fantástico ,pero el ajuste de ganancia del amplificador seria posible incorporarlo, dado q en la práctica debo variar la ganancia del operacional (y son dos )en la r de realimentación se podría con un solo potenciometro simple? gracias por responder...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá jonico1, el enlace que te paso del autor de este proyecto y es uno de los mejores sobre audio. No sé por que motivo, el que posteó este preamp NO hizo referencia al sitio original.
Por favor, lee el proyecto en el link y te vas s sacar las dudas.
Preamp de microfono balanceado: http://sound.whsites.net/project66.htm

También tiene este otro proyecto  mas simple como lo que vos querés:
http://sound.whsites.net/project122.htm

Saludos!

PD: Al que posteó el proyecto: Hay que hacer referencia clara al proyecto y autor originales, por que ahí está toda la explicación del funcionamiento e implementación de los pre. Si lo hubieras leído, no estarías escribiendo las tonteras que has puesto, como decir que se puede obviar la etapa de los transistores...que seguramente ni sabes por que está ahí.


----------



## joako666

Si. tienes razon ezavalla.

Que pena no haver colocado el origen. Pero asi como lo solucione en el pre de tuplev, me ha funcionado bien. 

Solo tome de la idea original, el como se hace la entrada no imversora que es la que falta, aunque yo creo que si se hace como lo dice el articulo original debe ser superior obiamente.

saludos


----------



## jonico1

gracias ezavalla,yjoak recordando creo haber visto un pre de mic balanceado en un libro azul de audio q se vendia hace un tiempo de la firma national semiconductor,q trabajaba con un solo operacional (no confundir con un solo chip no?) en el circuito q describe el autor americano q subiste al analizarlo me surgen dos dudas 1) que pasa con el tiempo de propagación de la señal ?dado q una rama se procesa primero q la otra q se procesa dos veces.2)el autor reconoce en un párrafo q el control de ganancia no es lineal o q no anda de diez ,tendría q armarlo  probarlo ,y escucharlo el 5532 es un operacional de primera no sopla para nada ,en ecualizadores gráficos q eran una tormenta por el ruido de fondo al usar este chip mejoraban notablemente,claro q en la actualidad el número del chip dice poco y mas interesa su origen o si son originales ahora suenan como basura el jrc 4558 por ejemplo si lo rescatan de algún equipo viejo lo podrán comparar,  volviendo al tema del pre creo q la reforma de joak deberia ser correcta ojo con el valor de las R dado q no solo determinan la amplificación ,también determinan la ganancia de entrada,el mic debe "ver" una impedancia de 600ohms tengo entendido,claro q en ese circuito la ganancia es fija y no se puede variar esa es su limitación ,me extendí demasiado perdón si aburrí a alguién o mencioné algo q no es correcto tecnicamente ,saludos............


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jonico1 dijo:
			
		

> ) en el circuito q describe el autor americano q subiste al analizarlo me surgen dos dudas 1) que pasa con el tiempo de propagación de la señal ?dado q una rama se procesa primero q la otra q se procesa dos veces.2)el autor reconoce en un párrafo q el control de ganancia no es lineal o q no anda de diez



1) De que tiempo de propagación hablás? El proyecto 66 es completamente balanceado, así que ambas señales se procesan al mismo tiempo. El proyecto 122 es un amplificador diferencial convencional y el tiempo de propagación no es concepto que importe en esta aplicación ya que se trata de señales analógicas con un fcia maxima de 20 KHz.

2) El control de ganancia en el proyecto 66 no es que no funcione bien, sino que es antilogarítmico y no lineal. El autor te dice que si en vez de marcar ganancia, marcás atenuación, podes usar un pote logarítmico y anada perfecto. O podes hacer un control de ganancia por pasos, con un conmutador de varios puntos y calcular las resistencias para ajustarte a la curva correcta. El autor menciona que el diseño de este control por pasos está disponible solo para quienes le compren el PCB, pero es bastante simple de calcular.
En el proyecto 122 no hay muchas alternativas, pero es posible hacer algo parecido al proy. 66. Habrá que estudiarlo un poco mas, pero no me preocuparía mucho por eso.

Saludos!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Amigo sokotroko, si necesitas componentes, ,talvez podemos comprarlos aqui en Montevideo-Uruguay y enviartelos bien empaquetados en una pequeña caja, ,si te interesa lo vemos, saludos


Amigo tupolev, éste pre compacto esta realmente sencillo, por eso mi pregunta ya que mis conocimientos son pocos, veo que la entrada para microfono es la comun (plug) ¿hay forma de adaptarle las partes y componentes necesarios para conectar un micro con conector canon (balanceado) o XLR como lo llman en el foro, , gracias, y se que estoy debiendo postear fotos sobre tu pre valvular, tratare de aprender como se hace, ya que ahora tambien tengo el pre kreuzer para bajos pronto (no en un gabinete por supuesto)
Saludos


----------



## jonico1

hola jorge de araujo :te comento que yo andaba buscando una entrada de mic balanceada también y joak y ezavalla me enviaron la información, este último envia un circuito que se resuelve con un solo chip con dos operacionales creo q tiene q andar bien la semana q viene lo estaré armando y probando ,saludos


----------



## jonico1

hola jorge de araujo :te comento que yo andaba buscando una entrada de mic balanceada también y joak y ezavalla me enviaron la información, este último envia un circuito que se resuelve con un solo chip con dos operacionales creo q tiene q andar bien la semana q viene lo estaré armando y probando esto lo encontrás en la página seis ,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Para "jorge ferreira de araujo" personalmente no adaptaría el esquema de "Tupolev", agregaría otra etapa de entrada de micrófono balanceada y salida linea.
Esta salida linea la metería por la entrada correspondiente (De linea).

Por otro lado, una pregunta indiscreta: ¿ Se justifica una entrada de micrófono balanceada ?


----------



## gradiente

saludos tengo una gran duda, que pasa si sigo al pie de la letra el esquematico y no el diagrama de montaje el cual tiene unos capacitores 104 y 105, como responderia el circuito?
gracias


----------



## jonico1

Hola! respondo a gradiente: recordá que un capacitor que dice 104 seria igual a un 10 seguido de cuatro ceros , o sea 100.000 f    y si lo quiero expresar en uf ,  cuento seis lugares a la izquierda, le pongo el punto y nos queda el conocido .1uf  .
 para el caso del 105 se está refiriendo a un valor de 1 uf ,o sea el circuito pide esos valores en capacitores de poliester miniatura no polarizados ,si fuera imposible conseguirlos sobre todo el de 1uf ,usa un electrolítico siguiendo una ubicación igual al resto, en el dibujo con los positivos hacia la izquierda .
seria lindo si alguien tiene programa de dibujo para circuitos impresos y tiempo, modificar la placa original y agregarle el circuito balanceado de mic yo puedo colaborar con alguien de cap fed q lo tenga lo se hacer pero no manejo programas, saludos..........


----------



## gradiente

lo que pasa es que me dio mucha dificultad aplancahar la vista, por eso decidi volver a diseñar en eagle, pero me percate de que en el esquematico hacian falta estos condensadores demasiado tarde y ya no tengo tiempo de modificarlo, es por eso que quiero saber como responderia el circuito si ellos.
gracias exitos


----------



## gradiente

lo acabo  de probar asi, es verdad que es muy buen preamplificador, suena bien aun sin tener conectado un aplificador, y eso que omiti los capacitores que no estan en el esquematico, alguien podria subir el diarama esquematico completo.
gracias y saludos


----------



## jonico1

gradiente !ya comprendí a lo q te referis cuando hablas de los condensadores q no estan en el esquemático y si en el diagrama de montaje yo localizé unos 104 cuya finalidad es filtrar la fuente de toda oscilación de alta frecuencia y prevenir q los integrados oscilen,el lugar correcto para ponerlos es cerca de los chips de la pata positiva a masa y de la pata negativa a masa ,el pre va a funcionar sin estos pero tal vez al máximo de agudos se presente alguna oscilación q solo la veras con osciloscopio,te recomiendo ponerlos del lado del circuito impreso pueden ir unos cerámicos,también estuve observando q hay algunos interesados en usar este módulo como consola de micrófonos seria bueno hacer un análisis y ver si se puede hacer placas con potes mono ya que las consolas profesionales usan este sistema (dado q la señal de mic es mono)y luego balancean con el sistema pan-pot,saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## huki

amigos tengo una pregunta ya que estoy por hacer una consola de 6 canales, bueno la pregunta es ¿es necesario usar el sumador de sañales? o simplemente puedo conectar las 6 placas con puentes ya sea para la alimentacion y las salidas de audio , conectarlas a la entrada de un pre-amplificador con control de tonos. les hice esa pregunta por que e visto en los cabezales que estan conectadas asi.saludos


----------



## gomezcharitofd

Hola, estoy queriendo realizar un consola parecida pero sin las entradas de auxiliares, es decir: 8 pre para mic con XLR-3 y obtener una salida para un amplificador porterior, se puede adaptar esto? porq no le encuentro mucho la vuelta. Agradecería una respuesta, hasta luego

También pueden contestarme con un mensaje privado. Gracias


----------



## kloinster

el pote de 10k doble del  la entrada de linea lo puedo remplazar por un doble de 5k 
saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

Hola todos

Viendo la idea de fogonazo acerca de la consola mezcladora
se me ocurrió intentar armarme una con un mixer que tengo guardado de hace mucho es un pyramid pr1800

La idea es conectar un EQ de tres bandas a cada entrada para tener algo así como una pequeña consola

Espero que me puedan ayudar
Gracias!


----------



## lsedr

Bueno a lo que veo los capacitores de 1uf son electroliticos porque señala el signo de + lo que significa logicamente que tienen polaridad...

El TL072=NTE858M y el TL4558=778M


----------



## santyfox23

acussep dijo:
			
		

> ya encontre el problema! fui un estupido, y fabriqué el pcb invertido! igual estuve pensando y con mucho cuidado dandole vuelta los pines al integrado y poniendolos con la cara de arriba hacia abajo debería funcionar. tambien me equivoque, use tantalio de 0.1uF polar en lugar de 1uf no polar.
> muchas gracias por la ayuda igualmente



Hola a todos, yo tambien estuve realizando el proyecto e imprimi el PCB y asi realice el impreso, luego cuando ensamble todos los elementos casi quemo los integrados por que quedaban en posicion contraria, entonces voltie las paticas de los integrados y me funcionaba pero cuando subia el volumen inmediantamente introducia un ruido y las bandas no funcionan, pero ya se cual fue el problema. volvere a realizar el impreso Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## gaturroo

hola a todos, aca tengo un pre para guitarra electrica,desde ya les comento que lo arme y funciona muy bien,(a mi criterio).si les interesa subo las otras partes...


----------



## chacarock

Hola gaturro, me interesa en pre, podes postear el proyecto?
 no lo pude abrir bien al archivo, es onboard o pre para aplificador, 



saludos


----------



## gaturroo

fijate si te va, yo lo arme y funciona muy bien, hay aparesco en la foto para que tengas nosion del largo del circuito


----------



## gaturroo

les pido perdon porque me faltaron estas dos plaquetas del pre y la etapa de potencias, que no la ise, por ende no les puedo asegurar que funcione. despues con tiempo le voy a sacar una foto al equipo completo, en la ciudad en que vivo no existen casas de componentes, la mas cerca esta a unos 300Km, entonces  hice el pedal con una llave de cambio de luces de pie de autos


----------



## chacarock

muy bueno, te felicito, igual este pre esta posteado en el foro creo, no recuerdo en que tema, pero lo vi, 

saludos


----------



## damian2009

> *                                 Impresos retocados*
> Hola
> Aquí están los impresos del preamplificador retocado y del sumador con 6 entradas. Si necesitan mas entradas solo hay que retocar donde están las resistencias de 33K e ir aumentando la cantidad.
> En la mascara de componentes del pre no estan los valores ya que estos estan en la vercion original de tupolev.
> El amplificador me demoro un poco ya que no he dibujado la mascara de componentes.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Archivos Adjuntos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumador_204.pdf (108,9 KB (Kilobytes), 257 visitas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pre_tonos_797.pdf (188,0 KB (Kilobytes), 347 visitas)



Yo lo que necesito es solamente el control de volumen ya que los tonos los voy a controlar directamente desde el crossover activo de silicon chip. Asi que mi duda es que tengo que hacer para poder dejar el control de volumen, asi de esta forma controlo la cantidad de señal que les llega a cada uno de los 3 amplis estereo que van a cada salidad del crossover. Saludos.


----------



## juanklixto

veo que en este proyecto utilizan una fuente dobladora de voltaje y me surge una pregunta un tanto off topic, tengo un trafo de 33 voltios a 12 amperios,  y quiere hacer un amplificador de 400 vatios que aparece en la pagina de construya su video rockola, el cual exige un trafo de 33x33 voltios(33-0-33), entonces como el trafo que tengo no tiene punto medio ¿es posible utilizar el mismo concepto de la fuente dobladora para conseguir 33-0-33? de ser posible ¿que componentes debo cambiar?. de antemano muchas gracias .


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

juanklixto dijo:


> .....  ¿es posible utilizar el mismo concepto de la fuente dobladora para conseguir 33-0-33? de ser posible ¿que componentes debo cambiar?. de antemano muchas gracias


Como posible, si es posible, como recomendable, definitivamente NO


----------



## milroc

Hola amigos una consulta,alguien tiene las medidas de la plaqueta del magnifico pre
desde ya gracias


----------



## pereman

En la entrada del microfono me mete ruido como lo puedo eliminar


----------



## Fogonazo

pereman dijo:


> En la entrada del microfono me mete ruido como lo puedo eliminar


Te das cuenta de lo ambigua de es tu pregunta, NO comentas:
¿ Como es el ruido ?
¿ En que condición aparece el ruido ?
¿ Que cosa conectaste a la entrada ?
¿ Como lo conectaste ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! *
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## zopilote

pereman dijo:


> En la entrada del microfono me mete ruido como lo puedo eliminar


 El ruido lo causa muchas cosas, como el conector mismo ( puede que no este aislado), las emisoras de radio (al utilizar lineas balanceadas desaparecen), la misma disposicion de las pistas en tu plaqueta (si tu mismo la diseñaste), mala disposición de cableado (no usar cable mallado), una mala fuente y .......un sin fin de Tuuuu y más buuuu, crasshss... que no se pueden adivinar de donde salen.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Rataloca

Buenas.. les cuento que ya hice el pcb pero me sirgieron algunos inconvenientes: 
1) con el pcb como esta ecualiza muuy poco, y descubri que llevando el balance a alguno de los dos canales ecualiza muy bien como corresponde, saque el pote y sigue igual, probe poniendo una resistencia de una punta al centro y recien ahí ecualiza
2) he notado que con el pre pierdo potencia, es decir, usando la misma fuente de audio, usando el pre tengo menos ganancia que con la fuente sola.

Aclarecion: Mis capacitores son ceramicos, no sabía que havia que poner de poliesterah y ora cosa... yo re hice el pcb en el pcb wizard, pero no es eso ya lo revise mil veces y un amigo lo hizo usando el mio y le andubo re bien :enfadado:
Desde ya muchas gracias
Sebas.-


----------



## Fogonazo

Rataloca dijo:


> ...... yo re hice el pcb en el pcb wizard, pero no es eso ya lo revise mil veces y *un amigo lo hizo usando el mio y le andubo re bien* :enfadado:


¿ Y que puedes deducir de este dato ?

Busca algún componente mal colocado o fuera de valor en tu placa, compara ambas placas poniendo una junto a la otra.

Edit
Revisa el valor del potenciómetro de balance.


----------



## Rataloca

sisi ye estube pero no encuentro el problema y pense que podria ser algo en especial...
y con el tema de la perdida de potencia?? a el y a mi nos pasa lo mismo...


----------



## arias887

Holas muchachos, como van...

les cuento que simule con ISIS un equqlizador de 3 bandas (el de tupolev) y simule otro de 5 bandas "pasivo" (que no me acuerdo de donde saque) a este ultimo le puse un operacional para anpplificar lasalida...

El caso es que:

El equ de 3 bandas le entra muy bien la señal senoidal, pero, pero, pero,... a la salida del operacional la señal es Completamente Cuadrada (ver EQUs) y no importa cuanto se muevan los potenciometros porque la señal no merma su Vpp, lo unico que hace es aumentar y disminuir el tiempo del semiciclo positivo...
Mientras que el equ de 5 bandas simulo bien todo, la sñal entra y sale bien, ingrese señales 60Hz y 1KHz y simulo bien, atenuando y aumentando el Vpp de ambas señales...

Lo unico del de 5 bandas es ajustarle las resistencias del operacional para organizar bien la salida...

En ambos utilize LM358 y LM741...

¿Que piensan ustedes de eso, cual es mejor y cual la causa?

La alimantacion es de + - 12Vdc...
otra pregunta: Estos pre-equ tambien sirven para plantas (Amplificadores) de alimantacion simple?, teniendo en cuenta que estos EQUs posen alimentacion simetrica????

Y tambien hay un documento de filtros pasivos que tampoco me acuerdo de donde carajos lo saque, lo converti a PDF ai se los dejo por si les sirve.

bueno ya, que peresa escrivir tanto pero es lo mejor que puedo hacer en este caso...

les agradesco desde ya...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> El equ de 3 bandas le entra muy bien la señal senoidal, pero, pero, pero,... *a la salida del operacional la señal es Completamente Cuadrada (ver EQUs)* y no importa cuanto se muevan los potenciometros porque la señal no merma su Vpp, lo unico que hace es aumentar y disminuir el tiempo del semiciclo positivo...




Y seguro que la salida va a ser cuadrada, por que el operacional está trabajando a lazo abierto (sin realimentación negativa) y en ese caso la ganancia del A.O. es de unos 100dB (100000) con lo cual no hay forma de controlar la salida.

En resumen, o has copiado mal el circuito que has simulado, o el que lo diseñó no tiene la más palida idea de electrónica y ha publicado cualquier verdura...y en ese caso te conviene buscar algun otro circuito de los mil millones que hay en el foro y en la web.


----------



## Fogonazo

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> .....El caso es que:
> 
> El equ de 3 bandas le entra muy bien la señal senoidal, pero, pero, pero,... a la salida del operacional la señal es Completamente Cuadrada (ver EQUs) y no importa cuanto se muevan los potenciometros porque la señal no merma su Vpp, lo unico que hace es aumentar y disminuir el tiempo del semiciclo positivo.........


Me ganó *ezavalla* en responderte. 
Si el esquema fue probado y funciona en la práctica, pero no en tu simulación.
¿ Donde se te ocurre que puede estar el error ?


----------



## mnicolau

Te faltó conectar la unión de las resistencias de 10k, 3.9k y 1.8k (que no son los reales del esquema, hay muchos valores cambiados en tu simulación) del control de tonos, a la salida del opamp, para hacer la realimentación.

Saludos


----------



## arias887

Muchachos, les digo con toda sinceridad... Soy un TONTO....
El error era que me faltava la coneccion que dice nico...
TONTO,TONTO,TONTO... etc,etc,etc...

En cuanto a los valores, creo que los condensadores estan todos en uF y siendo asi entonces tendriamos que: (en el esquema origial)

C2= 0.047 = 47nF
C3= 0.0047 = 4.7nF
C4= 0.022 = 22nF
C5= 0.0047 =4.7nF
C6= 0.001= 1nF

¿o me equivoco?....


----------



## mnicolau

A no castigarse tanto... todos erramos.
Respecto a los valores de los condensadores, no sé cual esquema estás viendo.. en el de Tupolev del 1º post están claros los valores, en sus respectivas unidades.

PD: Podrías subir el archivo en Proteus del ecu de Tupolev? (EQU 3 Bandas x Ch)

Saludos, Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> Muchachos, les digo con toda sinceridad... Soy un .......


En todo caso, solo Apresurado.

Sugerencia: Edita el comentario donde dices que el proyecto NO funciona.


----------



## Cacho

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> C2= 0.047 = 47nF
> C3= 0.0047 = 4.7nF
> C4= 0.022 = 22nF
> C5= 0.0047 =4.7nF
> C6= 0.001= 1nF



1uf=1000nf

Los valores con varios ceros que ponés están en uf, unas reglas de tres (o correr tres lugares la coma, directamente) y los tenés en nf.

Saludos


----------



## arias887

Nico...
ai esta el archivo .DNS del ISIS...
te recomiendo que utilises el Proteus 7.5 que esta en aaaaquiiii:

y tanbien adjunto la inagen de Tupolev para que compares que todo esta bien...

---------------------
Edit:
Este proyecto funciona, lo unico que hacer es realizar todo sin afanes ni nada por el estilo...
---------------------


----------



## Fogonazo

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> Nico...
> ai esta el archivo .DNS del ISIS...
> te recomiendo que utilises el Proteus 7.5 que esta en aaaaquiiii:..........


*Normas del Foro 2.9*
Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## luisloco

tupolev dijo:


> Otra aportación para los amantes de la electronica.
> Saludos


hola amigo esta muy bueno tu aporte pero me gustari tener el pc en pcb wizard para hacerle unas modificasiones queria saber si me lo puedes conseguir te lo agradeceria mucho tu ayuda


----------



## Cacho

Cuidado, que estás muy cerca de romper la regla 2.9 de las *Normas de Participación*:

*2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.

Hay versiones freeware de ese programa (viene junto con el Livewire). Buscá una de esas (google las encuentra) y descargala.

Saludos


----------



## nikko

hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y en la electronica, y como no entiendo mucho le pido ayuda a ustedes. Yo voy a armar un equipo, el ampli va a ser HighEnd ClaseD, y mi idea es colocar un selector de señal para elegir de donde pongo música (de un dvd, mp3, ect) y después un pre. mi duda es si me sirve para lo que yo quiero este pre?

salu2 y muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

Sí, sirve sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Daniss1

ola, bueno, he comprado casi todos lo componentes(los potes dobles y los logaritmicos no les tenian, los tendre que pedir por internet) y el caso es que varios condensadores de poliester son demasiado grandes para la placa,(en concreto los de 1microF) y pensaba ponerles en una placa aparte y tirar cables desde esa placa hasta el circuito, pero tengo alguna duda sobre si al hacer eso puede dar mas problemas, pierde calidad de sonido o algo, por cierto, para la entrada de micro voy a comprar un conector de xlr mixto(tiene en el centro posibilidad de usar un jack macho) y no se como deberia hacer para usar este ya que creo que tiene 6 patillas en vez de tres, 
la siguiente duda es: se que sirve para un micro de los dinamicos, pero si quisiera usar con un condenser necesitaria carga fantasma? ¿y con un electret?


----------



## kiwhilario

hola tengo unas cuantas dudas que me aquejan: 
1)que pasa si conecto una señal ya preamiplificada a una entrada preamplificadora, simplemente la salida aumenta un poco más? o ocurre algo adicional? (bueno o malo)
2) me dijeron que para la parte de ecualizacion usara potenciometros lineales y para la parte de volumen usara potenciometros logaritmicos, es esto cierto? 
3)Tambien leí que si se colocan en serie (potlog-potlin) se obtenian buenos resultados...el prob*LEMA* es q*UE* no especificaba para que: para la parte de la ecualizacion o para la parte de volumen?

gracias.


----------



## Daniss1

kiwhilario dijo:


> hola tengo unas cuantas dudas que me aquejan:
> 1)que pasa si conecto una señal ya preamiplificada a una entrada preamplificadora, simplemente la salida aumenta un poco más? o ocurre algo adicional? (bueno o malo)
> 2) me dijeron que para la parte de ecualizacion usara potenciometros lineales y para la parte de volumen usara potenciometros logaritmicos, es esto cierto?
> 3)Tambien leí que si se colocan en serie (potlog-potlin) se obtenian buenos resultados...el prob es q no especificaba para que: para la parte de la ecualizacion o para la parte de volumen?
> 
> gracias.


1-si conectas una señal ya amplificada lla amplificaria mas, posiblemente distorsionando la señal
2-en los potes del esuqmea te viene, si te fijas en el grafico de la pcb con los componentes te viene 10+10k (por ejemplo) y despues te viene lin si es lineal y log si es logaritmico
3-no se a que te refieres con colocar lineales con logaritmicos en serie, pero no tiene mucho sentido si es como yo pienso, el circuito tal cual esta va fenomenal,


----------



## Daniss1

por certo, tengo unas dudas, si quiero meter tres line in mas, necsitaria poner la resistencia, el pote y tal a cada resistencia y despues unirlo  donde van tambien el micro y la otra linea, con eso creo que podria poner las tres lineas mas, si quisiera un micro tambien creo que me bastaria con poner el ciercuito inical(incluyendo el tl71 y demas), no se si con eso el preampli podria peor(al ser mas entradas y tal) espero respuestas si alguien me puede ayudar.
otra duda: necsito poner un control de ganancia a cada entrada y micro, alguien me puede decir un circuito sencilluco para eso?


----------



## nuk

Hola  al foro disculpen la ausencia en el foro . 
en fin.. estoy armando el amplificador "pioneer" y necesitaba un preamplificador 
y recorde este pero mi problema (con el riesgo de que me regañen )fue mover y acomodar un poco los componentes en un nuevo diseño por el motivo de las lineas muy delgadas que pasan entre los pines de los IC's.
mi pregunta es si este preamplificador tiene algun inconveniente ??? 
pregunto por que no me anduvo 
y me gustaria si pudieran hecharle un vistazo  a mi diseño ya que no lo quiero deshacer. gracias de antemano a todos del foro 
PSD:_lo e comparado con el que postearon en "construye tu video rockola" y hasta donde se no e visto errores gracias de todas manera al foro un abrazo a todos._
comemnt,nuk-


----------



## mbuttarelli

Hola al Foro... mi duda es la siguiente... hace tiempo arme un preamplificador por simple curiosidad cuando lo conecte con un amplificador no podia usarlo practicamente porque tenia demaciada ganancia, es decir el amplificador no necesita de ningun preamplificador porque con una entrada de line (la pc, el mp3 o un celular) amplificaba sin problemas, pero ahora necesito armar un amplificador para pasar musica y ademas conectarle un microfono (por lo que si voy a necesitar si o si un pre) y me gustaria armar el que subio Tupolev, pero bajarle la ganancia a la linea dejando como esta la ganancia del microfono. esto se puede?? que componentes tengo que modificar y porque valores. Gracias (repito lo que quiero es bajar la ganancia de linea en el pre no del microfono)


----------



## kiwhilario

bueno la ganancia en los O.A depende de 2 resistencias: 
La primera  (R1) es la que sale de la entrada inversora (la que tiene el " - " ) y va a tierra, 
La segunda (R2) es la que sale de la entrada inversora y se une con Vout.

La ganancia se obtiene así: (1+R2/R1)
Si la ganancia de la línea la deseas reducir al máximo, pues prueba bajando el R2... creo que hasta podrías colocar solo un cable (DE ESTO NO ESTOY 100% SEGURO), sino reemplaza las resistencias por potenciometros de 10k y anda girandolos hasta que obtengas la ganancia deseada, facil te arrepientes y decides ponerle aunque sea alguito (max. 2 de ganancia)

No se si tu duda estaba relacionado con ésto. si fue así, espero haber ayudado. es un poco más facil de explicar con imagenes pero tengo prob*LEMA*s para instalar el orcad asi q*UE* estoy incapacitado.


----------



## mbuttarelli

no no nooo se entendio perfectamente.... muchisismas gracias... yo sabia que habia una relacion entre determinadas componentes que daban la ganancia pero no sabia cuales ni cual de ellos modificar muchisimas gracias!!!

ahhh ahora mirando el circuito... (aclaro que no estudio electronica) si en vez de tocar esa resistencia (R2) simplemente cambiara el potenciometro del volumen de linea por uno que el usuario no pueda tener acceso una vez que este todo montado?? porque si modifico esa R2 tambien le estoy bajando la ganancia al microfono porque tanto la linea como el microfo estan conectados al TL 072, lo que se me ocurrio es pone una resistencia variable que yo lo pueda ajustar acorde a mi gusto y que jamas vuelva a ser modificada. se entendio lo que dije??? es conveniente hacer eso??


----------



## kiwhilario

bueno si deseas que jamás vuelva a ser modificada simplemente haces el cálculo y en lugar de usar un potenciometro le pones una resistencia la cual no cambiará. Si no estas seguro de cómo calcularla o no sabes exactamente, primero prueba con el potenciometro, cuando ya tengas la resistencia necesaria, mídela con un multitester y anótala, luego la reemplazas por una de similar o igual medida.

Ah, y sobre si es conveniente o no, depende, si en verdad no quieres que nadie la toque nunca más. pues sí conviene. si en algún momento puede que la quieras cambiar, existen unos potenciometros bien pequeños y precisos, de multivuelta creo que se llaman. A estos solo les puedes modificar la resitencia girando varias veces un tornillito bien pequeño q tienen incorporado, eso dificultaria su manipulación x manos ajenas.


----------



## marcelojeep

Excelente TUPOLEV. Estoy haciendo un ampli con un TDA7377 que lo alimento con una bateria de 12v y que a veces la cargo con un cargador a 220v. Quiero agregar este pre que esta fantastico, pero tengo el inconveniente que se alimenta con +/-12. Como puedo hacer para alimentarlo con la fuente (bateria) de 12 volt de gel sin tener que usar una fuente smps? gracias.


----------



## cheloss73

Que tal, mirá, tengo algo que me pareció interesante para los amantes del "yo lo hago", y lo pueden encontrar en: 

http://videorockola.com/

Espero q*UE* les sirva el aporte. Les aseguro que funciona un 100%, yo hice varios proyectos de allí. está ...


----------



## evocarz

Hola, antes que nada este pre funciona exelente , solo que tiene demasiada ganancia , personalmente le tuve que bajar mucho la ganancia para que funcione, Muchas gracias por subirlo , me sumo al pedido de marcelojeep ya que lo quiero montar en el auto, gracias.


----------



## kiwhilario

es mucha la ganancia en verdad?
cuanto de ganancia le has puesto tu?


----------



## evocarz

le aumente el sangrado a 100 k asi *QU*e supongo *QU*e la ganancia se baja a x2 mas o menos para lograr un sonido limpio, ojo,  yo lo probe con entrada de linea , quizas la configuracion era mas para un microfono. En posts anteriores proponian ponerle 150k pero no creo *QU*e haga falta tanto (baja mucho la ganancia), yo con 100k lo pude solucionar, a lo mejor si le pones un pote(stereo obviamente) y vas regulando vas a encontrar un punto mas "ideal". Te aviso que soy principiante en esto, *QU*izas haya alguna otra solucion, pero si lo armas asi tal cual esta satura y mucho.


----------



## nacho_brc

lo acabo de terminar de montar con el pcb de construya su videorockola.. funciona perfectamente.. le conecte un par de cosas mal cuando lo puse la primera vez y no se quemo nada.. asiq*UE* supongo que sobrevive a cualquier accidente de montaje.. un pequeño inconveniente que veo es que cuando se baja al minimo la equalizacion de medios y agudos no atenua tanto como esperaba.. pero funciona muy bien con los graves.. o al menos asi lo siento yo a "oido". Una buena duda que tenia dando vueltas era saber si podia anclar el pre directamente al chasis con los potes y sus respectivas tuercas.. supongo que todas las carcasas de los potes son masa asiq*UE* no pasaria nada... queria saber si iba a disminuir cualquier ruido posible de esa manera.. saludos..


----------



## viciox

buenas compañeros del foro, les escribo para preguntar si este circuito se puede modificar de estereo a mono?????? si se puede me podrian ayudar para hacerlo de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## kiwhilario

Claro que se puede hacer.
Una solución simple sería hacerlo tal y como está y le conectas un plug mono. El balance funcionaría como un fader ya que no hay nada en el otro canal.
Ya cuando estés de humor o cuando lo necesites puedes usarlo como estéreo.

Si lo que necesitas es algo que definitivamente va a ser mono y nunca vas a necesitar el estéreo te recomiendo que coloques el esquemático del circuito ya que es más complicado ayudar cuando solo hay pcb.


----------



## viciox

buenas tardes compañero este es el circuito del pre de microfono + linea....


----------



## kiwhilario

sin temor a equivocarme creo que lo que necesitas estaría bien así. 





Las 2 de 100ohm en serie al final puedes reemplazarlas por una de 200ohm o simplemente usar una. Casi no se va a sentir la diferencia.

Espero sirva.
saludos


----------



## viciox

gracias lo probrare y te comentare


----------



## guscastor

TUPOLEV. Tengo una duda, ya dispongo de un pre de linea, pero nada mas quisiera hacer un pre de micro, se podra aislar el pre de micro de tu proyecto?????... Muchas gracias por su atencion. Le agradezco de antemando. Saludos a todos =)


----------



## kiwhilario

me parece que podrías usar el circuito que modifiqué que puse en el post #185,
 sólo quitale la parte que dice de "Linea" hasta el capacitor electrolítico de 1uF. 
es decir, la res10k, el pot10k,el cap1uF y la res47k.

debería quedar bien.

saludos


----------



## guscastor

Gracias por tu atencion *Kiwhilario*, pero otra duda mas, si tambien deseo quitar la parte de los tonos? (agudos, medios y bajos) se puede? 
Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Puedes hacer esto, entrada de micro y salida Linea.
Con tensión simple de 12 vdc.

Saludos


----------



## guscastor

Muchas gracias tupolev, ya hice el que primero publicaste pero con la modificacion de pistas de *Joaquin*. pero una de las pistas me quedo muy pegada a la otra y se me estan quemando los CI y aparte esta con ruido el micro, ahorita precisamente acabo de comprar la pcb para imprimir tus pistas. Muchas Gracias por el apoyo. Saludos desde Chihuahua Mx.


----------



## guscastor

Ya hice el pre para micro Tupolev, pero se escucha un ruido constante como si fuera estatica. :S ya no se que mas hacer para un pre de micro. Saludos y mil gracias


----------



## marcelojeep

TUPOLEV. como puedo hacer para alimentar el circuito con 12v de continua? gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

marcelojeep dijo:


> TUPOLEV. como puedo hacer para alimentar el circuito con 12v de continua? gracias.


12 Vcc ¿ Provenientes de un automóvil ? o 
¿ Transformador sin toma central ?

Opción 2:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128662/


----------



## angelwind

cevv dijo:


> En este  caso  uso  el que dice "logaritmico"...?
> boy a usar  los  4558 mientras  consigo  los  TL072;  del  que  si  no  ahi  rastro  es del  TL071. conoces algun  reemplazo adecuado?
> Fogonazo  no  sabes  los  parametros del preamplificador,  quisiera  saber  los  cortes de frecuencia  y a cuantos  decibeles  puede  trabajar.
> Volviendo  atrás:   los  potemciometros  logaritmicos  que necesito  son de 10k,  y  por lo que me dijiste  la  RX  es  de  5K verdad?


 
El TL072 es un 071 doble.. así al 071 lo podés reemplazar con 072... pero fijate bien las patas...

Es un opamp muy económico...

Se me ocurre uan pregunta sobre este pre...
¿no sería mejor evitar los electrolíticos en la línea del audio reemplazándolos por MKT o MKP???
Un sugerencia que si se puede hacer es reemplazar los TL072 por OPA2134... mucho mejores en prestaciones y diseñados específicamente para audio...
Inútil buscarlos en Argentina.... yo los compro por correo...


----------



## Cacho

angelwind dijo:


> ¿no sería mejor evitar los electrolíticos en la línea del audio reemplazándolos por MKT o MKP?


Puede ser... Te contesto con una pregunta: ¿Para qué harías eso?


angelwind dijo:


> Un sugerencia que si se puede hacer es reemplazar los TL072 por OPA2134... mucho mejores en prestaciones y diseñados específicamente para audio...


Eso tiene dos cosas a considerar. La primera, el precio. La segunda: ¿Para qué hacer eso? ¿Vale la pena en este circuito? ¿Qué diferencia oirías?

No es de mala onda, sólo pretendo que desarrolles y justifiques tu idea.

Saludos


----------



## marcelojeep

Fogonazo, quiero alimentarlo con una bateria de gel de 12 volt , que alimento un amplificador hecho con el tda7377 que a veces cargo la bateria. O sea serian 12 volt de continua. Como puedo hacer para alimentar este pre? porque lo que yo necesito es por lo menos una entrada de linea y una entrada de microfono. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

marcelojeep dijo:


> Fogonazo, quiero alimentarlo con una bateria de gel de 12 volt , que alimento un amplificador hecho con el tda7377 que a veces cargo la bateria. O sea serian 12 volt de continua. Como puedo hacer para alimentar este pre? porque lo que yo necesito es por lo menos una entrada de linea y una entrada de microfono. Gracias.


Busca en el Foro "*Fuente virtual*", aplicando el concepto consigues + - 5,5Vcc que son suficientes para que el previo funcione

Por aquí tienes algo, pero hay mucho más
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-bipolar-bateria-9v-12968/


----------



## Nuyel

Una pregunta, ¿esta bien la mezcla de el micrófono con la señal de linea?

Lo digo por que por lo menos se que la suma se hace en forma inversa tal y como después del equalizador, y si se suman inversas antes del ecualizador, luego pues cuando se vuelven a unir se invierten de nuevo y quedan en fase.

¿me explican por que el micrófono esta invertido?

No entiendo como es que se mezclan si se supone que esto se hace usando un sumador inversor primero obteniendo una corriente proporcional al voltaje usando una resistencia (la de 47K) y dado a que la corriente en paralelo se suma, las señales se suman y luego con la función de convertir corriente a voltaje (lo que requiere la entrada inversa) se obtiene un voltaje proporcional a la corriente.

¿o hay algo secreto en el mundo de los Op-Amp que desconozco?


----------



## enriquegarci21

Necesito Ayuda Acabo de armar el preamplificador de tupolev haciendo la prueba si se escucha bien pero solamente se escucha en la salida L en la salida R no se escucha nada  que podria ser espero y puedan ayudarme


----------



## mendfi

revisa bien tanto en la salida como entrada de R , derrepente no soldaste bien.



tupolev dijo:


> Puedes hacer esto, entrada de micro y salida Linea.
> Con tensión simple de 12 vdc.
> 
> Saludos



ey tupolev como estas, primera vez que me dirijo a ti  
ese circuito que posteaste en el mensaje 190 puede entrar la señal de la guitarra?, lo que pasa esque quiero un previo sin control de tonos , solo con pote de volumen nomas, se podria usar tu circuito para eso ???????


de antemano gracias


----------



## tupolev

Para lo que pides no te lo recomiendo, habria que realizar algunas modificaciones, hay otros preamplificadores sin control de tono en la red, como pides y además más sencillos.

Saludos desde Piura, Perú


----------



## Fogonazo

tupolev dijo:


> ....Saludos desde Piura, Perú


¿ Nuevamente por las Américas Tupolev ?

Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Si, otra vez al otro lado del charco, si todo sigue como está previsto, estaré en la Argentina en Enero.
últimamente casi no me bajo de los aviones, pero la vida es asi.

Un Abrazo tocayo


----------



## FERNANDO99

hola fogo quisiera hacerte una pregunta :
si yo quisiera conectarle este preamplificador a un trnasmisor fm tengo que acoplar las impedancias del trasmisor y el preamplificaodor ? y si es necsario como lo hago
y otra preguntita como puedo medir la impedancia de salida de este circuito o si sabes su impedancia de salida suministrame ese dato 
agradezco tu pronta respuestaa.


----------



## Fogonazo

FERNANDO99 dijo:


> hola fogo quisiera hacerte una pregunta :
> si yo quisiera conectarle este preamplificador a un trnasmisor fm tengo que acoplar las impedancias del trasmisor y el preamplificaodor ? y si es necsario como lo hago


En general, salvo casos raros *NO* es necesario.


> y otra preguntita como puedo medir la impedancia de salida de este circuito o si sabes su impedancia de salida suministrame ese dato
> agradezco tu pronta respuestaa.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ia-entrada-salida-nuestros-equipos-diy-17770/


----------



## Tavo

Hola!

Si la memoria no me falla, creo que nunca antes había visto esta publicación de Tupolev.
Justamente estaba buscando un simple pre para micrófono dinámico sin controles de nada, y me encuentro con esto, la verdad está espectacular.
Lástima que no tengo placa virgen para realizarlo , *pero si tengo* todos (o la mayoría) de los componentes, incluyendo a los AO.

Voy a ver de que manera consigo placa virgen, ya que en la última compra que hice adquirí muchas cosas pero me faltó lo principal: donde montarlas... 

Espero pronto poder realizar este proyecto, que se ve excelente y veo que varios ya lo han hecho con buenos resultados.
Felicitaciones Tupolev por este aporte! (Aunque un poco tarde, pero bah, "la intención es lo que vale")

Saludos.
PS: Estaba tan entretenido que me leí casi las 11 páginas del thread.


----------



## chalimixster

enriquegarci21 dijo:


> Necesito Ayuda Acabo de armar el preamplificador de tupolev haciendo la prueba si se escucha bien pero solamente se escucha en la salida L en la salida R no se escucha nada  que podria ser espero y puedan ayudarme




asi es revisa todo el lado R, ami me paso que no habia soldado bien el condensador que se encuentra en la salida....


----------



## frankj1

Buenos dias compañeros, he tratado de alimentar con volaje + 0 - el pre de tupolev y cuando conecto el "0" se destruye el TL072 que esta en la salida, la pregunta es la siguiente, el "0" es cero de la fuente o es tierra, es necesario conectarlo?, ya que no encuentro razon para que esto me suceda agradeciendo de antemano su respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo

frankj1 dijo:


> Buenos dias compañeros, he tratado de alimentar con volaje + 0 - el pre de tupolev y cuando conecto el "0" se destruye el TL072 que esta en la salida, la pregunta es la siguiente, el "0" es cero de la fuente o es tierra, es necesario conectarlo?, ya que no encuentro razon para que esto me suceda agradeciendo de antemano su respuesta.



Este esquema se alimenta con una tensión bipolar de +- 6 a +-15Vcc, son 3 conductores, tierra o neutro, +Vcc y -Vcc.
Y si, el neutro hace falta conectarlo.

¿ Tienes la placa correctamente realizada y armada ?

Vista del lado "Cobre", ¿ Tu PCB se ve como esta ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 3809​


----------



## Tavo

frankj1 dijo:


> Buenos dias compañeros, he tratado de alimentar con volaje + 0 - el pre de tupolev y cuando conecto el "0" se destruye el TL072 que esta en la salida, la pregunta es la siguiente, el "0" es cero de la fuente o es tierra, es necesario conectarlo?, ya que no encuentro razon para que esto me suceda agradeciendo de antemano su respuesta.



Por las dudas... El NEGATIVO no es lo mismo que el "0" (GND).

Porque he visto algunas veces que los confunden. Este PRE (como dijo Fogo) se alimenta con tensiones iguales, pero opuestas en polaridad. + y -.

Saludos.


----------



## frankj1

Gracias fogonazo, si esta igual al de la imagen, realize el montaje en un protoboard solo del TL072, al alimentarlo con el voltaje ositivo y el negativo no pasa nada, realizo un puente como en el impreso entre los pines 3 y 5 y alli conecto el voltaje "0" y el integrado se calienta inmediatamente, me podrian explicar que pasa, o estoy muy equivocado, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

frankj1 dijo:


> ....al alimentarlo con el voltaje ositivo y el negativo no pasa nada, realizo un puente como en el impreso entre los pines 3 y 5 y alli conecto el voltaje "0" y el integrado se calienta inmediatamente, me podrian explicar que pasa, o estoy muy equivocado, gracias



¿ Cuales pines 3 y 5 ?


----------



## kiwhilario

Hola, tengo una consulta. Yo se que existe una forma de poder alimentar el circuito de opamps con fuente simple (sin voltaje negativo). He visto un poco como es que se hace: con un divisor de voltaje de la alimentacion que ingresa a la entrada no inversora, pero el circuito de este pre tiene bastantes cosas (en el primer TL072 la señal entra por la no inversora) y no se si sea válido poder hacer esto. Si es válido, que modificaciones tendría que hacer?

gracias.


----------



## frankj1

Hola fogonazo si Sr son los pines 3 y 5 a los que les coloco el puente como en el diagrama del circuito impreso. Gracias por tus respuestas muy agradecido


----------



## jesus herney

Buenas yo tambien arme el pre de tonos y entrade linea me costo mucho trabajo hacer que funcione bien, primero al ajustar el control de bajos dejava de funcionar un canal o anvos despues de tanto vatallar me dedique a leer detenidamente los comentarios de el foro y vi que no era solamente mi caso, asi que coloque las dos resistencias de 1mh que sugiere un colega en el foro y todo bien funciono, luego un ruido en uno de los canales me puso en jake. como si fuera un problema de filtrado de corriente lo mas curioso es que solo era por ratos, despues de varios dias ya se me estaba colmando la paciencia lo ultimo que ise fue reemplazar los cables de la salida de el pre que eraran recubiertos por una malla de cobre por unos de malla acerada, los saque de una casettera vieja y venian en los cabezotes. ahora asunto arreglado funcina de maravilla......
saludos desde Colombia


----------



## zebax

jesus entre donde y donde colocaste la resistencias de 1mh?


----------



## jesus herney

en la primera pagina de este post en lo explico el amigo ccv en el mensaje 
	
	




		Código:
	



18 solo quel el le puso unas de 150 hnm van de GND y a las ptiats 3 y 5 de elTL072 que esta solo

no me equivoque es el que esta al lado de el Tl071 hay dos filtros de 1uf. suerte!.....


----------



## zebax

gente tengo una consulta, alguien sabe los valores de los capacitores para en los bajos a tenuar una frecuencia del rango 80 Hz o 100Hz hacia arriba?


----------



## frankj1

Sres gracias ya funciona, encontre el inconveniente (daño), tenia una pista del circuito impreso en corto pin 7 y 8 del CI TL072 operacional de salida, funciona super, ahora voy por al amplificador de 400W


----------



## ankilea

hola necesito saber que transformador usar para alimentar dos de estos preamplificadores  O SEA ALIMENTAR DOS CIRCUITOS CON UN TRANSFORMADOR


----------



## fas0

si usas la dobladora de joako, 9v 300mA... 12$ en el comercio amigo

edit: no vi que eran 2, 9v desde ya que no


----------



## ankilea

claro con 9 me quedo corto, pero si quiero usar un transformador con tap central para alimentar ambos circuitos, cual seria?PD Disculpa mi ignorancia pero soy nuevo en el tema


----------



## Tavo

Creo que lo ideal es 15+15Vcc, pero no creo que tengas problemas con 12+12... Es más o menos lo mismo, no cambia mucho...
Fijate que si tenés un trafo de 9+9Vca (con unos pocos mA alcanza, con 500mA sobra), lo rectificás y a la salida tenés un tensión de ->
9* 1.4142= 12,72... ~12,5Vcc con un poquitín de carga. A lo sumo, con 1000uF de filtrado caerá a 12V... Esa tensión es aceptable para el circuito.

Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco. 

YA tendría que estar armando este PRE.... Lo necesito urgenteeeeeeeee!!! (para el nuevo ampli)

Saludos!
PS: Dos capacitores de 1000uF por 16V salen centavos che... (digo, por si se persiguen con eso) y cuatro 1N4007 también..


----------



## marke20

Tavo dijo:


> Creo que lo ideal es 15+15Vcc, pero no creo que tengas problemas con 12+12... Es más o menos lo mismo, no cambia mucho...
> Fijate que si tenés un trafo de 9+9Vca (con unos pocos mA alcanza, con 500mA sobra), lo rectificás y a la salida tenés un tensión de ->
> 9* 1.4142= 12,72... ~12,5Vcc con un poquitín de carga. A lo sumo, con 1000uF de filtrado caerá a 12V... Esa tensión es aceptable para el circuito.
> 
> Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.
> 
> YA tendría que estar armando este PRE.... Lo necesito urgenteeeeeeeee!!! (para el nuevo ampli)
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: Dos capacitores de 1000uF por 16V salen centavos che... (digo, por si se persiguen con eso) y cuatro 1N4007 también..




Yo estoy igual jaja, gracias por el aporte, dentro de poquito arranco con la plaquita saludos!

PD: Tavo, este pre sirve para tu ampli con TDA2050 verdad?


----------



## Tavo

marke20 dijo:


> PD: Tavo, este pre sirve para tu ampli con TDA2050 verdad?


Si, para cualquier ampli sirve... Justamente, lo tengo que armar para hacer una combinación con el TDA2050 estéreo. Es para el nuevo "invento" que estoy haciendo. Ya veremos como pintan los resultado finales.
Este pre es excelente... Ni bien tenga un tiempo lo armo.

Saludos!


----------



## mendfi

frankj1 dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo, si esta igual al de la imagen, realize el montaje en un protoboard solo del TL072, al alimentarlo con el voltaje ositivo y el negativo no pasa nada, realizo un puente como en el impreso entre los pines 3 y 5 y alli conecto el voltaje "0" y el integrado se calienta inmediatamente, me podrian explicar que pasa, o estoy muy equivocado, gracias



hola frankj1

probaste el circuito sin ponerle el puente que sale de la union de los pines 3 y 5???, en el diagrama al parecer esos pines no van conectados a tierra y en la imagen del ensamblado si.

Por cierto en este circuito solo quiero que tenga volumen, medio y  agudos ( solo 3 potes), Sé que se puede elminar lo del micro, el balance  y los bajos, pero lo que me intimida es el volumen de linea 
¿simplemente lo omito o le pongo algun condensador o resistencia?
lei en algunos comentarios que si le quito el pot y le pongo una R del mismo valor el volumen se reduce al minimo. ya no quiero muchos potes porque el amplificador que tengo hecho ya lleva uno y si dejo el volumen de linea todo el equipo tendira 3 potes de volumen(el de linea , de salida del pre y el del ampli)

cualquier comentario sera muy agradecido 

PD:aca les dejo la imagen del diagrama en el cual he omitido lo indicado anteriormente


----------



## marke20

Gente con un trafo de 12+12Vac 1A funcionara correctamente?
Puedo conseguir uno de 500mA pero por la diferencia de precios me tiro con el de 1A y de paso le pongo un cooler a la caja. 

PD: Cuantos faradios recomiendan?


----------



## Fogonazo

marke20 dijo:


> Gente con un trafo de 12+12Vac 1A funcionara correctamente?
> Puedo conseguir uno de 500mA pero por la diferencia de precios me tiro con el de 1A y de paso *le pongo un cooler a la caja*.



 ! Un cooler para un previo ¡ 

Con el transformador de 500mA te sobre, el esquema consume menos de 100mA



> PD: Cuantos faradios recomiendan?



Rama positiva: 2200µF + 100nF + Regulador positivo de tensión + 47µF + 100nF
Rama negativa: 2200µF + 100nF + Regulador negativo de tensión + 47µF + 100nF


----------



## marke20

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Un cooler para un previo ¡



Jajaja, no, el cooler es para la etapa amplificadora, pero queria alimentarlo con la fuente del pre ya que maneja menos voltaje y va a ser mas facil bajarlo a 12v.

El dato de los 100mA me ayuda bastante a elegir... Gracias


----------



## mendfi

en todo caso consiguete un solo trafo  de un amperaje elevado para que alimente a todos los circuitos .....asi ahorras espacio y dinero....... =D


----------



## marke20

mendfi dijo:


> en todo caso consiguete un solo trafo  de un amperaje elevado para que alimente a todos los circuitos .....asi ahorras espacio y dinero....... =D



Me estaba cayendo la ficha sobre eso... mi trafo es de 15+15v 3A que rectificando y todo entrega 18,5+18,5 aprox. Lo uso para alimentar un ampli estereo con TDA2050 (el diseño de Tavo, que esta en el foro).

Lo que ustedes sugieren es que  use dos reguladores de tension (positivo y negativo) para alimentar el pre directo de la fuente original del ampli? Estuve mirando los LM7X15, se supone q*UE* me sirven no?

A ver aca arme una fuentecita para bajar de 18,5v aprox que entrega la fuente original del ampli a 15v que es lo q requiere el pre. Les pido por favor le peguen una ojeada ya que es la primera vez que diseño algo con el pcb wizard jaja.... Estan bien orientados los LM7XXX???

http://img21.imageshack.us/i/fuentepre.png/

Duda: No se como exportar a una imagen jpg o algo parecido, lo q*UE* les muestro lo hice sacandole una screen a la pantalla


----------



## Tavo

> ya que es la primera vez que diseño algo con el pcb wizard jaja....



Esta es la primera vez?? Ni me quiero imaginar cuando ya hayas hecho unos 20... Te quedó muy bien!! Sos muy prolijo en diseño!! (he visto cada cosa por acá...  Pistas de 1mm para ramas de alimentación...)

Pero me temo que ya tenés al menos un error, no eléctrico, sino físico, de espacio en la placa.
Fijate que las borneras que pusiste, son las que trae por defecto el programa, y las REALES son distintas, los pads son iguales, pero el grosor el bastante más, encima pusiste el regulador muy junto a ella...
Creo que vas a tener que corregir eso... 

Hacé algo: Bajate *desde acá* el pack de plantillas de componentes reales, que entre todos fueron haciendo (entre uno de ellos, Mnicolau, hizo bastantes, y muy buenas)...

Andá al directorio del programa... C:/Archivos de programa/New Wave Concept/PCB Wizard (por defecto)
y descomprimí ahí el RAR este que bajaste. Luego ya podés seleccionar los componentes directamente desde el programa... "PCB Components" Fijate, bajá la barra y estan a lo último.

Saludos.

PS: No miré el esquema eléctrico del PCB...  (no me acuerdo como eran los pines!)
PS2: No recuerdo si es justo en esa dirección donde tenés que descomprimir... Por las dudas, pegale una leída a *este post...* (de ahí saqué el link de descarga)


----------



## marke20

Tavo dijo:


> Esta es la primera vez?? Ni me quiero imaginar cuando ya hayas hecho unos 20... Te quedó muy bien!! Sos muy prolijo en diseño!! (he visto cada cosa por acá...  Pistas de 1mm para ramas de alimentación...)



Aprendi del mejor Tavo 

Jajaja, en fin aca dejo lo que sería el nuevo diseño le agregue otro regulador, uno de 12v como para poder agregar un cooler al proyecto (es par el ampli, no para el pre, eso queda claro). Lo unico fijense si es correcto agregar el segundo regulador ahi donde esta... la disposicion de los pines es la misma, me refiero a la posicion que ocupa en la placa.



El voltaje de entrada debe ser acorde al datasheet de los integrados, yo no pondria mas de 30v, pero buen, es mi opinion. El amperaje maximo de los LM7X15 es de 1A, de sobra.


PD: Dejo el layout en pdf, lo subo a rapidshare porque no se como ponerlo directo en el foro.


----------



## mendfi

por cierto alguien podria aconsejarme?????? =( 

(mensaje Nº 228)


----------



## pipa09

mendfi dijo:


> por cierto alguien podria aconsejarme?????? =(
> 
> (mensaje Nº 228)




Los pines 3 y 5 si van a tierra, estan conectados tanto en el diagrama como en el PCB, en este ultimo atraves de un puente (P).
 lo del pote de Volumen, si haces un puente entre el pin central y en de la derecha, quedara a maximo volumen, y para el de Graves, si quieres dejarlo plano, pon dos R de la mitad del valor del pote. en serie, donde el punto en comun de las 2 R ira al pin central del pote, y los extremos a cada pin lateral correspondiente del pote.
Los de Balance y Micro los podes dejar de lado.


----------



## matias_2008

Hola amigo quiera saber si me puede decir si las medicaciones que hice están bien adjunto diagrama con las modificaciones, las modificaciones fueron:

sacar la entrada de micrófono
sacar el potenciometro de volumen de linea
sacar el balance.

pregunta es necesario colocar el capacitor de 1uf no polarizado y la resistencia 47k en la entrada.
El capacitor de 1uf y la resistencia de 100ohms de la salidas pueden sacarse?


----------



## SERGIOD

marke20 dijo:


> Aprendi del mejor Tavo
> 
> Jajaja, en fin aca dejo lo que sería el nuevo diseño le agregue otro regulador, uno de 12v como para poder agregar un cooler al proyecto (es par el ampli, no para el pre, eso queda claro). Lo unico fijense si es correcto agregar el segundo regulador ahi donde esta... la disposicion de los pines es la misma, me refiero a la posicion que ocupa en la placa.
> 
> 
> 
> El voltaje de entrada debe ser acorde al datasheet de los integrados, yo no pondria mas de 30v, pero buen, es mi opinion. El amperaje maximo de los LM7X15 es de 1A, de sobra.
> 
> 
> PD: Dejo el layout en pdf, lo subo a rapidshare porque no se como ponerlo directo en el foro.


Tal ves estoy equivocado 
pero los reguladores sus pines so:
1 in entreda
2 gnd tierra
3 out salida
pareciera que el pcb esta mal


----------



## marke20

Si, es correcto lo que decis, en uno de los post anteriores habia preguntado si es que estaba correcta la disposicion de pines ya que en ese momento no la habia podido averiguar. Ambos estan exactamente al reves. El resto se supone q esta bien.


----------



## matias_2008

Hola amigo quiera saber si me puede decir si las medicaciones que hice están bien adjunto diagrama con las modificaciones, las modificaciones fueron:

sacar la entrada de micrófono
sacar el potenciometro de volumen de linea
sacar el balance.

pregunta es necesario colocar el capacitor de 1uf no polarizado y la resistencia 47k en la entrada.
El capacitor de 1uf y la resistencia de 100ohms de la salidas pueden sacarse?


----------



## zopilote

matias_2008 dijo:


> pregunta es necesario colocar el capacitor de 1uf no polarizado y la resistencia 47k en la entrada.
> El capacitor de 1uf y la resistencia de 100ohms de la salidas pueden sacarse?


Tienes que quitar un condensador de la entrada(el polarizadolo por un nopolar) y la resistencia de entrada de 47K tendras que variarlo o dejarlo si no existe recorte de señal. En la salida coloca solo una resistencia de 100 ohmios y sí es necesario el condensador.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, les cuento que tengo como proyecto armar un sistema 5.1, y estoy teniendo problemas con la parte de los previos para los 6 canales, lo que quiero es controlar volumen y tonos de todo el conjunto con un solo potenciometro, mi idea es armar 6 previos mono y en cada uno reemplazar los potenciometros por ldr y estos controlarlos por tension.

Quisiera escuchar opiniones y criticas antes de armar nada.

adjunto dejo un pcb con esta idea.

Gracias de ante mano, Tincho


----------



## pipa09

Se me hace un poco ....dificil tu idea, ya que los valores de R de los LDR son mas elevados que lo que necesita el circuito, no creo que se haga facil poder mantenerlos en los valoresd de 0 a 100K nada mas!

No seria mejor un VCA para eso?


----------



## dreamstarget

Tupolev, no se si hice algo mal, pero en la salida el left y el right estan invertidos en el pcb, pues muevo el balance para la derecha y aumenta la salida de la izquierda..,. sigo haciendo pruebas

Correccion, el movimiento del potenciometro de balance si corresponde a la salida, lo que pasa es que el circuito invierte la entrada con la salida, coloca la entrada L en la salida R y la entrada R en la Salida L

Bien pues la solucion es solo intercambiar las letras de la entrada de audio e intercambiar la posicion de los cables de entrada tambien de modo como quedan las letras L y R. No se si esto lo habian notado, pues con musica de pronto no se dan cuenta, pero como yo lu uso para un estudio, me di cuenta que la guitarra que tenia grabada en el lado izquierdo estaba sonando por la salida derecha y viceversa, asi que yo si tengo que cambiar la entrada para evitar desorden a la hora de grabar y reproducir


----------



## krolinaek

Hola Estoy realizando este preamplificador pero para la entrada del microfono me podrias decir que clase de microfono usar......... n
gracias este proyecto esta excelente y me funciona toda la parte de audio pero no la del micro creo que estoy utilizando un micro muy pequeño ... por eso quisiera saber que microfono utilizar....
gracias


----------



## dreamstarget

krolinaek dijo:


> Hola Estoy realizando este preamplificador pero para la entrada del microfono me podrias decir que clase de microfono usar......... n
> gracias este proyecto esta excelente y me funciona toda la parte de audio pero no la del micro creo que estoy utilizando un micro muy pequeño ... por eso quisiera saber que microfono utilizar....
> gracias



Hola, como no me interesa mucho la parte del mic no la he probado y no he colocado el chip ni el jack pero estoy seguro que es para un microfono dinamico, de bobina mobil, de los de membrana, cuando lo pruebe vuelvo a comentar


----------



## zorrux

Si  tengo un transformador de 17 o 17  ,y rectificado me da  22 0 22  y quisiera  alimentar este pre  poniendo  LM7812 y LM7912  de 12 voltios  ,¿produciria mucho calor ? ¿Tendria que ponerle disipador?


----------



## zopilote

Puedes colocarle disipador, pero de los pequeños, por que solo entibiarian para su uso con el preamplificador.


----------



## Cacho

zorrux dijo:


> ... poniendo  LM7812 y LM7912  de 12 voltios  ,¿produciria mucho calor ? ¿Tendria que ponerle disipador?


Un burro escribió una vez... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...sipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/#post149340

El ejemplo del principio es justo justo lo que planteás.

Saludos


----------



## record33

Hola quetal. Armé este pre y se escucha barbao, pero si le subo todo a los bajos se distrosiona el sonido y ni siquiera se escucha, le tengo que bajar; pero despues de cierto tiempo vuelve a fallar. Mis caps de 1uF no pol son de poliester a 250 v igual de los de 47n y lo esoy alimentando con una fuente de pc, espero me puedas ayudar por que segun yo no debe importar.


----------



## jesus herney

Recor33 creo que no es un problema a este hay que agregarle dos resistencias de sangrado son de 1m si no estoy mal, lee un poco atrás hay un plano donde dice donde colocarlas.
espero haberte ayudado.
saludos


----------



## record33

Funcionó la solucion de las resistencias de 150K!!! y se escucha excelente, y Por cierto lo conecté al TDA7377


----------



## Tavo

record33 dijo:


> Funcionó la solucion de las resistencias de 150K!!! y se escucha excelente, y Por cierto lo conecté al TDA7377


Me alegro por tu montaje con final feliz. Este proyecto está en la lista... pero siempre viene otro delante con más urgencia y lo reemplaza... 

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Se pueden reemplazar los TL071 y TL072 por TL061 y TL062?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Neodymio dijo:


> Se pueden reemplazar los TL071 y TL072 por TL061 y TL062?


Si se puede, pero no es muy recomendable *en este caso*. Los TL07X valen nada y no hay motivo para cambiarlos.
Por otra parte, analizá la entrada de línea que es muy fácil de duplicar (solo son dos resistencias) y tendrías el pre completo y el mezclador en una sola unidad...pero con un único control de tono en vez de uno por cada canal.


----------



## Neodymio

ezavalla dijo:


> Si se puede, pero no es muy recomendable *en este caso*. Los TL07X valen nada y no hay motivo para cambiarlos.
> Por otra parte, analizá la entrada de línea que es muy fácil de duplicar (solo son dos resistencias) y tendrías el pre completo y el mezclador en una sola unidad...pero con un único control de tono en vez de uno por cada canal.



El TL07x entonces lo buscare en otra casa ya que no lo conseguia en donde compro regularmente.

Entonces con esa duplicacion tendria el pre completo!!! Me dirias como se hace esa duplicacion de entrada?
Mil gracias! ya lo tengo cocinado
(acabe de postear esta misma pregunta en el otro post mio, pero veo q aca me respondiste antes)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Neodymio dijo:


> El TL07x entonces lo buscare en otra casa ya que no lo conseguia en donde compro regularmente.


Naaa....en la CABA lo encontrás hasta abajo de las piedras!



Neodymio dijo:


> Entonces con esa duplicacion tendria el pre completo!!! Me dirias como se hace esa duplicacion de entrada?


Mirá el circuito, *mirá esto* y date cuenta vos mismo.


----------



## Neodymio

Segun lo que me pasaste tengo V1 y V2 como entradas de linea, le tengo que agregar V3 a la entrada inversora no? Luego pensaré bien cómo lo hago porque me hice un embrollo con esas pistas jaja.
Otra cosa, si no quiero el control de balance, puede ser que omita un TL? o Invento terriblemente?


----------



## Pelelalo

kiwhilario dijo:


> sin temor a equivocarme creo que lo que necesitas estaría bien así.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las 2 de 100ohm en serie al final puedes reemplazarlas por una de 200ohm o simplemente usar una. Casi no se va a sentir la diferencia.
> 
> Espero sirva.
> saludos



Alguien ha probado este circuito?

¿Si en lugar de 1 entrada de linea, pusiera 2 cambio las resistencias de 47k por 33k?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Rama positiva: 2200µF + 100nF + Regulador positivo de tensión + 47µF + 100nF
> Rama negativa: 2200µF + 100nF + Regulador negativo de tensión + 47µF + 100nF



Recomiendan Reguladores para alimentar este pre?


----------



## marke20

Gente acabo de terminar de ensablar el proyecto! Lo único que les pido es si alguien puede mirar que mis integrados estén orientados correctamente ya que no me gustaría quemar nada. Estuve mirando el tema de la orientación con el esquema y los datasheet pero no logro asegurarme, alguien me tiraría un centro?








Gracias!

PD: TODOS los integrados están con la muesquita hacia abajo en la placa, aclaro por si no se llega a ver.


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya que estamos le contesto al compañero jeje.
Bueno yo lo pienso alimentar con un regulador. Para empezar este pre iria con el TDA2050 de Tavo, mi trafo es de 15+15 asique rectificando tendria algo asi como 18v, lo cual no es sano para este pre, asique compre unos reguladores de 15v y los puse en una placa aparte con un par de capacitores como indico Fogonazo, ahora veremos que pasa.

Espero te sirva mi experiencia, aunque todavia no lo probe jaja

Saludos


----------



## jesus herney

marke20 los integrados están en la posición correcta. felicitaciones te quedo muy lindo, ha no te olvides de colocar las dos resistencias de sangrado de 1mg ohms que se colocan por la  parte de abajo.
saludoss


----------



## marke20

Gracias compañero. Si, cuando lei el tema me encontre sobre los de las resistencias de sangrado, el tema es que no se exactamente como se colocan :S


----------



## tinchox3524

Alguien me puede pasar las medidas de la plaqueta?... porque cuando lo imprimo me lo imprime o muy grande o muy chico... Gracias.


----------



## marke20

Tincho si yo pude hallar las medidas vos tambien, y eso que yo soy totalmente nuevo en el mundo de los amperios.

Me dio:
17,2cm x 5,2cm   (aproximadamente)


----------



## Fogonazo

marke20 dijo:


> Tincho si yo pude hallar las medidas vos tambien, y eso que yo soy totalmente nuevo en el mundo de los amperios.
> 
> Me dio:
> 17,2cm x 5,2cm   (aproximadamente)



Léete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## Pelelalo

Necesito desahogarme porque a veces parezco gilipollas. Ando esperando el TL071, ya que no tengo el reemplazo del que hablan en el hilo. Eso sí, cuento con varios TL072.

Ustedes no dicen que son compatibles porque se refiere a "compatibilidad pin a pin", pero yo estoy armando en placa perforada (y aunque sigo el PCB propuesto, pues tengo gran libertad). Acabo de mirar el datasheet y veo que ambos integrados tienen las mismas características. Vamos que salvo el offset, el TL072 son 2 TL071. PUEDO UTILIZARLO PERFECTAMENTE.

Gracias por "escucharme".


----------



## Tavo

Pelelalo dijo:


> Necesito desahogarme porque a veces parezco gilipollas. Ando esperando el TL071, ya que no tengo el reemplazo del que hablan en el hilo. Eso sí, cuento con varios TL072.
> 
> Ustedes no dicen que son compatibles porque se refiere a "compatibilidad pin a pin", pero yo estoy armando en placa perforada (y aunque sigo el PCB propuesto, pues tengo gran libertad). Acabo de mirar el datasheet y veo que ambos integrados tienen las mismas características. Vamos que salvo el offset, el TL072 son 2 TL071. PUEDO UTILIZARLO PERFECTAMENTE.
> 
> Gracias por "escucharme".



Si estás haciendo otro diseño de circuito impreso o estás armando en protoboard podés usar tranquilamente TL072. Solo tendrías que ignorar un canal del chip, o usarlo para otra cosa dentro del recorrido (un adaptador de impedancias, por ejemplo)...

Un TL072 son dos TL071 juntos. Lo mismo con el TL074. Son todos prácticamente iguales...

Saludos.


----------



## XeRo21lp

^_^ bueno gracias marke20 luego veré lo de las imagenes jejeje pero por lo pronto indicar que lo de las resistencias de 150k me resultaron en el pre-amplificador y bueno estoy buscando el punto medio entre el 4558 y 2068 jejeje creo que me quedo con el 4558 y todo va de pelos jejeje luego subo las imagenes, y para los que tienen el mismo problema, pues solamente tienen que añadir una resistencia de 150k en las patas 3 y 5 del tl072 que esta a lado del tl071 jejeje y llevarlas a masa ^_^ bueno haber como le hago para poner las fotos jejeje bye.

A proposito hay un ruido que me genera cuando agarro los potenciometros, alguien podria ayudarme con eso por favor, gracias ^_^


----------



## djwash

Pone la carcaza de los potenciometros a gnd, lima un poco el metal y con un soldador de buena potencia le soldas un cablecito.

Las imagenes las podes adjuntar al mensaje aqui en el foro.


----------



## fran becu

mi duda es la siguiente. quiero eliminar las siguientes cosas:
-la entrada de microfono
-el potenciometro de salida
-el balance
preguntas:
* debo conservar el capacitor de 1uf electrolitico que se encuentra en la salida, luego del potenciometro de salida?
*si quiero alimentarlo con 12vdc, colocando 2 resistencias de 10k creando un punto +b entre estas.
con los cual tendria 3 voltajes (+- 6volt en los extremos de las resistencias y +b que seria un punto 0) tendria algun inconveniente?
deberia tener alguna otra consideracion?
lei todo el tema desde el comienzo y espero no haberme pasado por alto si aclararon lo que estoy preguntado.
muchas gracias


----------



## BKAR

si te das cuenta hay 2RES de 47k despues del POT de 1k y el capacitor de 1uF de  la salida del TL071 del microfono
de ahi estas se suman son las señales L y R...
si quieres eliminar el microfono.."mata" todo hasta mmm como te explico??
en cada L y R salen potenciometros y luego un capacitor
luego tendrias que eliminar las RES de 47k ...solo del capacitor de 1uf(el que esta después del POT LOG) ponerlo deferente a las entradas no inversoras de los TL072,
.con el potenciometro de salida y el balance
solo deja las salidas del tl072 con sus capacitores(1uf cada uno), basta con solo un capacitor por tu pregunta si es que puedes dejarlo asi..
si puedes ponerlo a +-6vol (12VOL) no creo que haga problemas, pero no te comprendo con eso de 2 resistencias de 10k...no estarás pensando que con las 2 res de 10k hacer un dividor de voltaje y da ahi sacar tu "tierra"?? eso no!!!!


----------



## fran becu

ok,entonces por empezar debo eliminar las resistencia que atenuan las entradas para mezclarlas junto con el capacitor polarizado de 1uf. solo dejo los que estan despues del pote y enviarlos a las no inversoras, hasta ahi bien, si entendi mal corrigeme.
a la salidad tambien dejo el capacitor no polarizado y una r de 200ohm? y de ahi al IN del ampli?
lo de las r de 10k lo dije porque tupolev en el post 190 presento algo asi, entonces que hago el doblador de tension que presento joako? 
gracias por tu respuesta BKAR


----------



## BKAR

ok, pero deja el capacitor de 1uf despues del POT
..en la salida yo solo dejaría el capacitor polarizado..haber que te dicen los demas muchachos
donde esta esa tal doblador de tension??


----------



## fran becu

si el capacitor lo dejo, mañana me pongo en un protoboard haber que sale.
el doblador en el post 51 es comentada para utilizar una fuente simple y en el post 109 ponen un esquema segun lei no hay problemas y luego en el post 190 tupolev dio esa alternativas(tambien utilizada en el mixer de 4 canales de tupolev) con resistencias de 10k para generar el +-v y un punto intermedio ("tierra")


----------



## Nuyel

Mas que doblador de tensión yo lo llamaría rectificador de media onda ya que lo que hace es usar la fase negativa y la positiva por separado solo usando la mitad de la onda en lugar de la rectificación de onda completa, es lo mismo en un trafo con derivación central solo que este al mismo tiempo que tiene un voltaje positivo en un extremo tiene uno negativo en el otro, la diferencia es que solo podrá entregar la mitad de corriente a cada rama, pero con el bajo consumo del circuito no deberias tener problema a usarla





Ahí un esquema


----------



## djwash

Para alimentar etapas preamplificadoras con transformador simple les recomiendo esta fuente:

http://sound.whsites.net/project05.htm


----------



## Nuyel

Pero si esta bien alimentarlos con ICs reguladores?
Estaba leyendo que tienden a introducir ruido y la verdad me sale la mitad del costo un diodo Zenner para algo como esto
Ver el archivo adjunto 64190
Aclaro que esto solo es un concepto (que use en otro post y solo copie el link) y faltan los capacitores, pero creo que con algo similar se podría hacer, no creo que el circuito consuma demasiada corriente.


----------



## djwash

Tambien he leido que introducen ruidos pero al menos en los amplis que he armado esos "ruidos" no son audibles, por ahi dicen que es mejor el LM317...

Depende el caso, a mi nunca me metieron ruidos.


----------



## Fogonazo

djwash dijo:


> Tambien he leido que introducen ruidos pero al menos en los amplis que he armado esos "ruidos" no son audibles, por ahi dicen que es mejor el LM317....



Los ruidos que se comentan rondan las centenas de nV, así que difícilmente van a ser percibidos por un oído humano.


----------



## fran becu

entonces para alimentarlo con 12vdc uso lo que posteo tupolev en el post 190? las 2 resistencias en serie?
lo que quiero es un pre con entrada linea y salida linea con control de volumen de entrada, graves, medios y agudos. pero no tengo la certeza de cuales son todos los componentes que debo eliminar, y como no pude conseguir bien los componentes tampoco pude probar algo.
desde ya gracias


----------



## djwash

fran becu dijo:


> entonces para alimentarlo con 12vdc uso lo que posteo tupolev en el post 190? las 2 resistencias en serie?
> lo que quiero es un pre con entrada linea y salida linea con control de volumen de entrada, graves, medios y agudos. pero no tengo la certeza de cuales son todos los componentes que debo eliminar, y como no pude conseguir bien los componentes tampoco pude probar algo.
> desde ya gracias



No tienes idea del poco sentido que tiene tu idea, lo que postearon por alla es un pre para microfono para fuente simple, esas dos resistencias son parte del circuito que de por si ya se alimenta con fuente simple.

Si tenes un trafo comun de 12VCA o 15VCA usa el circuito que sibi en post 282.

Si tenes un trafo con tap central de 12-0-12VCA o 15-0-15VCA, en esa misma pagina hay fuentes para esa configuracion, o usando el buscador encontraras, sino esta que hicieron por alla https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-15v-1a-pcb-22875/


----------



## fas0

este no? es uno que publicó cejas hace un tiempo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/

y si uno es pobre puede usar un doblador de tension.


----------



## djwash

Si, esa sirve, no la habia visto...

Y si uno es pobre puede usar la que propuse en el mensaje 282...


----------



## fran becu

disculpa por la pregunta absurda, vi una configuracion parecida en un mixer de tupolev y entendi mal. voy a utilizar el doblador porque no tengo tanto espacio para poner el otro circuito.
gracias


----------



## Nuyel

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los ruidos que se comentan rondan las centenas de nV, así que difícilmente van a ser percibidos por un oído humano.



Pues no sé, pero acabo de poner un 7812 y un simple amplificador con transistor JFET 2N5457 y resulta que al poner 1µF a la salida del regulador introduce un zumbido de alta frecuencia y creeme que si es muy audible, entre más grande el capacitor más baja la frecuencia, probé con uno de 1mF y sigue molestando así que no sé si el regulador esta mal (por que el voltaje si es correcto) o los componentes discretos son demasiado sensibles (bueno, la verdad no se ni cuanta ganancia tiene el circuito por que solo puse las resistencias que tenia al alcance, 18kΩ en drain y 3,9kΩ en source)  le puse el tweeter piezoelectrico para probar las altas frecuencias y con un capacitor de poliéster de 220nF ha sido el sonido más agudo que he escuchado en mi vida  el que más molestó fue 1µF de tantalum que parece tener un sonidito ligeramente superior al del electrolitico, ahora me están zumbando los oídos  
Creo que si usaré reguladores no le voy a poner ningún capacitor en la salida a este pero al menos en el que estoy diseñando ahora me quedo con el Zener


----------



## Nuyel

djwash dijo:


> Eso de los ruidos de los reguladores me parece algo paranoico, casi de audiofilo...
> 
> Saludos...


No soy ninguno de los dos, los 7812 y 7912 que tengo creo que en algún momento si lo use con un operacional no me dio beeeps, es la primera vez que lo noto, quizás la compensación matemática de los operacionales las reducen (mientras sean referidos a tierra y no a V/2) mientras que mi amplificador JFET requiere un voltaje más estable (ya que este esta referido a V/2), igual en la fuente de cejas99 los 4,4mF de filtrado quizás lo quitarían pero se me hace costoso tantos capacitores, supongo que usaré integrado con integrado y discreto con discreto.


----------



## djwash

Por que costoso? toda la fuente te cuesta alrededor de U$S 8 dolares (sin el trafo), no me parece costoso, o por lo menos no buscaria economizar mas si con algo de ese valor se obtienen buenos resultados, los capacitores que lleva los conseguis desarmando casi cualquier aparato, una fuente de pc generica tiene dos o mas, hasta he usado reciclados sin problemas.


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Tupolet, amigo primera vez que me comunico por este medio. tu tienes un pre con entrada de linea y micro que es el mismo de contruya su video rockola o no... yo he contruido un amplificador de 400 watts.
Le puedo colocar un master y tu previo, tendrias un pre sin micro y si tuvieses un master mono podrias facilitarme. gracias


----------



## tupolev

Exacto, está aquí con el permiso de *Tupolev.*
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_preamp_mic.php
Para lo que me pides, tendría que hacer algo exclusivo para este caso, mira por los foros que seguro hay algo de esto.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

fas0 dijo:


> si te quejas por eso, no quiero ver por los caps 4700 63v o los de 10000uF jaja




Exactamente... no sé cuánto deben costar los capacitores esos, de 4700uF 63V. Yo compré 6 hace rato y los guardé, por las dudas de necesitarlos... Hice el negocio de mi vida. 

Saludos!


----------



## kiizin

kiwhilario dijo:


> sin temor a equivocarme creo que lo que necesitas estaría bien así.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las 2 de 100ohm en serie al final puedes reemplazarlas por una de 200ohm o simplemente usar una. Casi no se va a sentir la diferencia.
> 
> Espero sirva.
> saludos



Buenas, publicaron una modificacion al pre en version mono, esta bien? , alguien lo armo. lo que pasa que que lo necesito en mono para hacer un bafle amplificado, con el ampli tda2050 de nicolau en briged, me pueden ayudar con el pbc, si este sirve???
gracias desde ya.
kiwhilario: ya lo armaste?


----------



## kiizin

Quiesiera sua ayuda para construir este pre del amigo tupolev, pero con una pequeña modificacion, espero me de permiso y si es viable,espero sus comentarios, como soy nuevo en esto sean pacientes, pasa  que por espacio necesito reducir en dos plaquitas y  una de mis ideas son estas a ver  si se puede... 
en el inciso C) es del original. pero quisiera ver si se puede aprovechar la otra parte del operacional para otro mic o entrada mono... y los incisos A) yB) son entrada de otros mixers y no se si son compatibles...
me pueden aconsejar...


----------



## Fogonazo

kiizin dijo:


> Quiesiera sua ayuda para construir este pre del amigo tupolev, pero con una pequeña modificacion, espero me de permiso y si es viable,espero sus comentarios, como soy nuevo en esto sean pacientes, pasa  que por espacio necesito reducir en dos plaquitas y  una de mis ideas son estas a ver  si se puede...
> en el inciso C) es del original. pero quisiera ver *si se puede aprovechar la otra parte del operacional para otro mic o entrada mono*... y los incisos A) yB) son entrada de otros mixers y no se si son compatibles...
> me pueden aconsejar...



Se admiten reformas, siempre y cuando "Funcionen" 

Ver el archivo adjunto 3809​
¿ Que otra parte ?, de ¿ Cual operacional ?, son 3 operacionales de los que no sobra nada.


----------



## kiizin

fogonazo: gracias por contestar,la idea del archivo anterior es para version mono. ya que estoy realizando un amplificador briged con tda2050 del amigo nicolau y me regalaron una bocina de 12 pulg con iman pqueño asi, que creo es adecuado para la casa y usar de karaoke de ves en cuando...
la idea es bocina amplificada con tonos  linea y mic en mono... 

otra pregunta, espero no molestar... en la post anterior  funcionarian los incisos A) o B)???

edito:...
pd. si me equivoque...JAJJAJA el tl071 si tiene un operacional lo confundi con el que tiene 2 operacionales tl072 y viendo esto, sera que se pueda modificar el esquema usar para dos mic ? y con linea...


----------



## Fogonazo

Si es así te sobran 2 amplificadores que podrías emplear para tu previo de micrófono.


----------



## kiizin

*y los incisos A) yB) son entrada de otros mixers y no se si son compatibles...
me pueden aconsejar...*

funcionan los incisos A y B ?
 digo, para saber si no estaba equivocado, por eso del acoplamiento ... ruido, etc.


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, tengo una duda: Si no le conecto nada a las entradas, éstas quedan al aire captando todo tipo de ruidos, no? Se puede arreglar eso?
En caso de que haya ruidos se puede arreglar con un jack hembra con corte, no? Al quitar el plug se cortocircuitaría la entrada a masa. Sin embargo como no lo armé todavía no se si me hará ruidos, soo pregunto para ser precavido y comprar el conector con corte.
Gracias


----------



## djwash

A ojo te diria que no es necesario ningun corte, ya que dejando el volumen al minimo ya es como un corte, y subiendolo tampoco deberia captar ruidos, quizas sin conectarle nada y con el volumen al maximo haga un tsssss y nada mas.

Por otro lado, no veo porque ponerle otra ficha de entrada que no sea RCA...


----------



## Neodymio

Ok, cuando lo termine les aviso. Igualmente estoy haciendo la versión mono que se publicó en construyasu... supuestamente anda igual pero no entiendo por qué en vez de 2 TL072 y un TL071 hay solo 3 TL071 sin TL072.


djwash dijo:


> Por otro lado, no veo porque ponerle otra ficha de entrada que no sea RCA...


Por comodidad, un reproductor de música o un piano lo conecto con los jack 3.5 o 6.5mm salvo que compre el cable de plug jack a 2 RCA, es mejor?


----------



## SERGIOD

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se admiten reformas, siempre y cuando "Funcionen"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 3809​
> ¿ Que otra parte ?, de ¿ Cual operacional ?, son 3 operacionales de los que no sobra nada.



que tal el fondo


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> que tal el fondo



Bueno a ver si le dan una revisada talves se me paso más de una cosa


----------



## SERGIOD

la imagen mejoro


----------



## YIROSHI

SERGIOD dijo:


> la imagen mejoro



Hola compañero tiene muy buena pinta el PCBpero los IC 3D estan mal puestos y hay ciertos condensadores Electroliticos mal polarizados como por ejemplo el de la Entrada, te esta quedando muy bueno ese PCB

Saludos Compañero.


----------



## SERGIOD

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero tiene muy buena pinta el PCBpero los IC 3D estan mal puestos y hay ciertos condensadores Electroliticos mal polarizados como por ejemplo el de la Entrada, te esta quedando muy bueno ese PCB
> 
> Saludos Compañero.



tienes razón cambia con referencia al re-diseño que tu tan amablemente subiste es que yo me base a la imagen de un poco mas arriba; adjunto imagen


----------



## YIROSHI

SERGIOD dijo:


> tienes razón cambia con referencia al re-diseño que tu tan amablemente subiste es que yo me base a la imagen de un poco mas arriba; adjunto imagen



Hola Compañero el PCB esta buenisimo que has hecho solo que los IC de tu PCB estan hacia arriba y deben ser hacia abajo, tambien estan unos condensadores electroliticos mal polarizados del Diagrama Original, aqui se ve la correccion en este par de imagenes

Saludos compañero.


----------



## SERGIOD

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola Compañero el PCB esta buenisimo que has hecho solo que los IC de tu PCB estan hacia arriba y deben ser hacia abajo, tambien estan unos condensadores electroliticos mal polarizados del Diagrama Original, aqui se ve la correccion en este par de imagenes
> 
> Saludos compañero.



Genial gracias por la aclaración
PD: Subo otra  imagen


----------



## YIROSHI

SERGIOD dijo:


> Genial gracias por la aclaración
> PD: Subo otra  imagen



Excelente aporte compañeroahora si te quedo una maravillamuchas gracias por tu gran aporte, se ve la dedicacion y el esmero que le dedicas a tus proyectos

Saludos compañero.





			
				Pelelalo dijo:
			
		

> ¿Acaban de cambiar la polarización de los condensadores para el MICRO? ¿Era un error?



Si compañero habia que cambiarle la polarizacion de un par de condensadores mal polarizados para que funcione a 100% 

Saludos compañero.


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos gran comunidad bueno les escribo porque tengo un dilema con un pre de microfono que se le va agregar a un amplificador mono... el cliente quiere:  dos entradas de microfonos con sus respectivos control de volumen y que estas dos señales del micro se puedan mezclar entre ellas....bueno segun lo que quiere el cliente, busqué un diagrama de un preamplificador de micro mezclado el cual les adjunto en el archivo, pero 
cuando yo conecto la salida de este preamplificador-mixer a la entrada del control de tono del amplificador, la señal de audio AUX baja mucho de nivel y como con especie de un sonido sucio y muy bajito, y cando retiro la salida se esta de la entrada del control de tonos entonces el sonido es nítido y con buen nivel.. aquí les adjunto el preamplificador-mixer de micrófono que estoy usando el cual tomé de una página en internet y el control de tonos que estoy usando, desde ya muchas gracias por su atención y pronta ayuda.


----------



## crimson

Hola moonwalker, me parece que si conectás ahí la salida de cualquier equipo se te va a masa la señal de micrófono, hay una desadaptación de impedancias. Fijate con la modificación que te envío. 
Saludos C


----------



## moonwalker

hola crimsoin gracias por tu ayuda entonces me sugieres que haga este cambio??? me parece entonces que al colocar este pote para la entrada de auxiliar se convertiria en un mixer normal, cierto??? gracias crimson por tu ayuda estamos en contacto espero tu respuesta. saludos


----------



## crimson

Sí moonwalker, sino, el equipo que conectes "te chupa" la señal de los micrófonos. Incluso, si querés tener fija la música y variar solamente los micrófonos en vez de un potenciómetro pones un preset en el audio.Como gustes. Saludos C


----------



## moonwalker

Crimson gracias amigo por tu ayuda realmente el esquema que me pusiste soluciono el problema , una cosa que te quería preguntar era acerca del pre de tono este que estoy usando en el esquema, me gustaria saber a que frecuencia de corte aproximada estan las tres bandas : bajos, medios y altos ??? crimson gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda.


----------



## crimson

Yo en algún lugar tenía las fórmulas, pero entre tantas mudanzas se me han perdido, no obstante logro una buena aproximación con el "Bode Plotter" del Workbench. Acá te envío algunas simulaciones, marcadas a +12dB de ganancia están las frecuencias que nos interesan.
Saludos C


----------



## moonwalker

excelente crimson, muy buena explicacion, muchas gracias por tu respuesta y muy valiosa colaboración, cualquier cosa  me gustaria que me orientaras mas acerca de estos circuitos de preamplificación que aunque  trabajo con ellos, desconozco la operación de trabajo de los mismos... de nuevo muchas gracias y estaremos en contacto


----------



## jorge morales

dejo esta informacion de un preamplificador de 5 entradas mas salida de audifonos con el lm386, queda claro esta a sus amables consideracion, lo encontre en una pagina francesa novotone. Y tambien algunas fotos de como queda terminado el montaje de este proyecto. Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

mil disculpas, por no entregar la informacion, completa, verifiquen por favor el archivo adjunto, saludos


----------



## vicmagucas

tupolev te agradezco en el nombre de Jehová mi Dios haber puesto en este maravilloso foro por haber publicado el diseño de ese pre con triple tono, balance y entrada de microfono. Suena espectacular da buena ganancia a mi ampli. y cada tono esta en su lugar, los medios son medios, los brillos brillos y bajos son bajos y todo el conjunto suena espectacular incluido el microfono. 

En vez de usar el tl072 usé el tl082
en vez de usar el tl071 usé el tl081

Diseñe mi propio PCB en donde coloco tonos volumen y valanca en un placa y el microfono en otra placa.

Suena excelente, use el estereo y puse un contro por cada canal exceptuando el volumen. Los potenciometros todos son lineales, me quede con las ganas de usar los logaritmicos pero no los conseguí, pero con los lineales suena espectacular.  

Gracias, ahora me gustaria poder saber diseñar  con formulas y todo  construir una fuente conmutada de 800W con +95 0 -95 simetrica para un ampli con mosfet que quiero hacer ahora. Tengo arta lectura de libros en ingles que he descargado, extensos pero me resta como unos 4 meses de lectura para quizas poder hacer algo.
La necesito con la topología Full-brige.

Necesito un ejemplo donde esten los calculos, no la quiero ya hecha la quiero para hacerla, es un reto. 

Gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> la imagen mejoro



Ahora lo subo en jpg


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Aclaro que falta la corrección de los condensadores; bueno ya se habrán dado cuenta



Añadi la resistencia de sangrado que dicen pero la puse como condensador ceramico


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Añadi la resistencia de sangrado que dicen pero la puse como condensador ceramico



Para que todo este junto y no por ahi dando vueltas subo el re diseño de nuestro amigo *YIROSHI* 

Tambien puedo subir el de construya videorockola pero no se si funcione el que si estoy mas que seguro es el di *YIROSHI*; EL *mio* *se encuentra en el mensaje anterior* todavía no lo he realizado pero chequeen lo pero estoy seguro que si esta todo bien

Bueno igual lo subo ojala y no se moleste nadie; aclaro que este ultimo no se si funcione pero para loa que quieran revísenlo comparen saquen sus conclusiones


----------



## tupolev

Este es el mejor preamplificador y el más completo de los que hay en el foro, pero jamás fue destacado por los sres. Moderadores, solo ha quedado para que unos y otros lo copien y hagan modificaciones con él, como si lo hubiesen diseñado ellos.
Creo que ya no volveré a subir ningún aporte más al foro, para que no se repita esto y haré como mucha gente hizo anteriormente, no publicar nada.

Saludos Cordiales
Tupolev


----------



## SERGIOD

tupolev dijo:


> Este es el mejor preamplificador y el más completo de los que hay en el foro, pero jamás fue destacado por los sres. Moderadores, solo ha quedado para que unos y otros lo copien y hagan modificaciones con él, como si lo hubiesen diseñado ellos.
> Creo que ya no volveré a subir ningún aporte más al foro, para que no se repita esto y haré como mucha gente hizo anteriormente, no publicar nada.
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Tupolev



Yo hice eso no por copiar ni por decir que yo fui el diseñador original nada de eso solo lo hice por que los potenciometros que usan en el pcb original no los pude conseguir por acá no fue con animo de molestarte ni quitarte algún merito solo fue por esos potenciometros dobles que no conseguia; 
Bueno disculpa si te ofendí si fue así que un moderador borre lo que subí yo con respecto a tu pre amplificador

PD: Todos los derechos con respecto a este pre amplificador es de* TUPOLEV*


----------



## JockerGamer

Hola amigos!! Excelente aporte tupolev!! muchas gracias!!! ya lo estoy casi terminando pero no encuentro por ninguna casa de electronica los condensadores de 1uF (105) de poliester o lo electroliticos no polares.. mi pregunta es, Se pueden utilizar los 105 ceramicos?
Muchisimas gracias!! estupendo pre!


----------



## tatajara

JockerGamer dijo:


> Hola amigos!! Excelente aporte tupolev!! muchas gracias!!! ya lo estoy casi terminando pero no encuentro por ninguna casa de electronica los condensadores de 1uF (105) de poliester o lo electroliticos no polares.. mi pregunta es, Se pueden utilizar los 105 ceramicos?
> Muchisimas gracias!! estupendo pre!



si si no queda otra podes usarlos pero tene pasiencia yo los consegui hay que esperar ha que traigan componentes de afuera jeje


----------



## LGNK3

SERGIOD dijo:


> Añadi la resistencia de sangrado que dicen pero la puse como condensador ceramico



Hola men que tal, una pregunta la resistencia de 150k que pusistes en los pines 5 y 3 del integrado por que motivo los pusistes? para eliminar distorsion en la entrada? y porque le llamas resitencia de sangrado?   
Una ultima men, se que muchos sufren por esto pero los integrados mostrados en el circuito tl072 y tl071 son muy escasos por mi zona y la de otros seguro que al momento de construirlo se dan con la sorpresa de que en la tienda de repuestos no hay!!!! y hay que esperar a que lo traigan desanimando a la gente (me ha pasado), por eso he estado buscando reemplazos para los integrados (que en algunos casos no quedan igual, hay que ser sinceros) pero para salvar la situacion y poner a funcionar el circuito, mientras se viaja a buscar el integrado adecuado!!!! navegando por el internet encontre los posibles reemplazos para los 2 integrados:
Para el TL071 el integrado LM741 (opam como lo llaman)  
Para el TL072 el integrado 4558D (utilizado en muchos amplificadores)
Estos 2 integrados como lo muestra la imagen tienen misma conexion entre sus pines, trabajan a 15v, y cumplen las mismas funciones. 
Ahora quisiera saber quien ha armado el circuito y saber la opinion de todos, que solucion se podria dar si no se encuentra los 2 integrados originales!!! todos estamos para ayudarnos...



encontre una pagina que habla de reemplazo
http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/construccion-mxr-distortion/142136


----------



## djwash

Que mala suerte que no consigas ese integrado, y que raro también, porque es un IC que no debería faltar en ninguna tienda de electrónica por mas pequeña que sea, es algo tan común como un diodo 1n4148...


----------



## pipa09

LGNK3 dijo:


> encontre los posibles reemplazos para los 2 integrados:
> Para el TL071 el integrado LM741 (opam como lo llaman)
> Para el TL072 el integrado 4558D (utilizado en muchos amplificadores)
> que solucion se podria dar si no se encuentra los 2 integrados originales!!! todos estamos para ayudarnos...



Esos CI podes usarlos tranquilamente, tanto como el 082 o el 4558 podes usarlo tranquilamente, incluso si se consigue podrias usar el NE5532, que tiene los mismos pines que los otros dos anteriores


----------



## eleccortez

pregunta . las resistencias de sangrado que supuestamente van ubicadas entre el pin tres y masa y pin cinco y masa de los tl072 antes de los capacitores de 1mf  se tienen que poner  o no ? .


----------



## SERGIOD

eleccortez dijo:


> pregunta . las resistencias de sangrado que supuestamente van ubicadas entre el pin tres y masa y pin cinco y masa de los tl072 antes de los capacitores de 1mf  se tienen que poner  o no ? .



Tienes que hacer la prueba si es que funciona o no


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> pregunta . las resistencias de sangrado que supuestamente van ubicadas entre el pin tres y masa y pin cinco y masa de los tl072 antes de los capacitores de 1mf  se tienen que poner  o no ? .



Sip.
Con esas resistencias funciona cualquier integrado que coloques, si *NO* las colocas algunos integrados *NO* funcionan o comienzan a distorsionar luego de unos segundos/minutos.

100KΩ es un valor aceptable.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion de un preamplificador para microfono, saludos


----------



## eleccortez

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip.
> Con esas resistencias funciona cualquier integrado que coloques, si *NO* las colocas algunos integrados *NO* funcionan o comienzan a distorsionar luego de unos segundos/minutos.
> 
> 100KΩ es un valor aceptable.



bueno entonces le voy a colocar esas resistencias por las dudas . aunque el preamplificador párese funcionar bien sin ellas .
gracias fogonazo por tu respuesta .


----------



## boris guillen

queridos amigos un saludo 

tengo un problemita la entrada del microfono me mete ruido 
tengo trabajando el pre con un doblador de tencion bien filtrado 10 mil uf por rama
el ruido es como un zumbido tenue, cuando conecto el microfono (no electrec)
el ruido aumenta considerablemente no use cable mallado 
por q puede ser este ruido y como lo elimino 
sea talves por el doblador de tencion? tengo que conseguir obligatoriamente un trafo con tap central? alguna idea ?


----------



## Fogonazo

boris guillen dijo:


> queridos amigos un saludo
> 
> tengo un problemita la entrada del microfono me mete ruido
> tengo trabajando el pre con un doblador de ten*S*ión bien filtrado 10 mil uf por rama
> el ruido es como un zumbido tenue, cuando conecto el microfono (no electrec)
> el ruido aumenta considerablemente *no use cable mallado*
> por q*UE* puede ser este ruido y como lo elimino
> sea tal*-*ves por el doblador de ten*S*ion? tengo que conseguir obligatoriamente un trafo con tap central? alguna idea ?



1) Cambia el cable del micrófono (2 vivos y malla). 

2) Revisa la conexión del micrófono Plug/Jack

3) Revisa lazos de retorno de maza

4) Para probar aleja físicamente el transformador de la placa del previo

5) *Reglas generales de uso del foro*, Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## jorge morales

mas informacion sobre preamplificador para microfono, saludos


----------



## matijuarez

Gente una consulta, la linea de entrada para microfono de que sensibilidad es? quiero decir que nivel de voltaje debe recibir para funcionar bien? 
Lo quiero hacer andar con un microfono inalambrico y no se si donde dice microfono se refiere a ese tipo o a los que tienen cable(no tengo idea si manejan distintos voltajes,ante la duda consulto)
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Gente una consulta, la linea de entrada para microfono de que sensibilidad es? quiero decir que nivel de voltaje debe recibir para funcionar bien?
> Lo quiero hacer andar con un microfono inalambrico y no se si donde dice microfono se refiere a ese tipo o a los que tienen cable(no tengo idea si manejan distintos voltajes,ante la duda consulto)
> Muchas gracias



Habitualmente los micrófonos inalámbricos se conectan a la entrada de "Línea" ya que la base receptora posee una etapa amplificadora.


----------



## matijuarez

Mirá fogo es este : http://www.tevelam.com.ar/index.php...tegory_id=20&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=167

de ultima puedo hacer una entrada para conectar un microfono por linea y otro para conectarlo a la entrada de microfono que calculo tiene mas ganancia. De ultima se podria conectar el inalambrico a la entrada de microfono y ponerlo bien despacio desde el receptor o las ganancias son muy distintas y se generarian desastres ya sea saturando señal u otras cosas?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Mirá fogo es este : http://www.tevelam.com.ar/index.php...tegory_id=20&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=167


No dice nada del nivel de señal de salida.



			
				Lexsen  dijo:
			
		

> Receptor?
> Frecuencia de Trabajo:                                      VHF-170-250MHz
> Respuesta de Frecuencia:                                           40Hz-18KHz
> Estabilidad de Frecuencia:                                      ±5ppm?10KHz
> Distorsión Armónica Total:                                       Tipo de Modulación:                                                      FM (F3E)
> Relación Señal / Ruido:                                          >90dB (1KHz)
> Relación de Interferencia:                                                   >80dB
> Salida de Audio:                                                     Jack 6.35mm.
> Impedancia de salida de Audio:                                          2.2K?
> Alimentación:                             DC 12V/500mA (AC 230V-60Hz)






> de ultima puedo hacer una entrada para conectar un microfono por linea y otro para conectarlo a la entrada de microfono que calculo tiene mas ganancia.


El previo ya posee entrada de línea y micrófono.


> De ultima se podria conectar el inalambrico a la entrada de microfono y ponerlo bien despacio desde el receptor o las ganancias son muy distintas y se generarian desastres ya sea saturando señal u otras cosas?


Se puede, es un poco (Bastante) "Chancho", pero se puede. Sería preferible jacer una atenuación con resistencias entre la salida de la base receptora y la entrada al previo.


----------



## matijuarez

Si fogo, lo que pasa es que necesito que tenga una entrada de linea para poner musica y tambien dos entradas para microfono para poder cantar karaoke..la idea es que las entradas de microfono sean de dos tipos, una como la que dice micro que tiene una etapa de amplificacion extra para los microfonos que no tengan amplificador incorporado( con cable) y otra que sea una entrada de linea como la que se conecta la musica pero dedicada al microfono(para los inalambricos)..

Dejo el diagrama de como me quedaria, cabe aclarar que lo voy a hacer mono.La parte que dice fuente es..bueno,se imaginan que es


A la salida le puse un preset de 220 ohm porque me quedaban dos resistencias de 100 ohm en serie, entonces pretendo con este preset darle un ajuste final para que la salida del pre no llegue a saturar la entrada del ampli..es entendible lo que digo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 87532​
Esto está bien.

¿ Como pensás hacer una segunda entrada de micrófono ?


----------



## matijuarez

Fijate que en esa imagen duplique una entrada, entonces queda Micro para microfono con cable, Linea para meter la señal de pc celular o lo que sea y Linea Micro para conectar microfono inalambrico..
Que parece?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Fijate que en esa imagen duplique una entrada, entonces queda Micro para microfono con cable, Linea para meter la señal de pc celular o lo que sea y Linea Micro para conectar microfono inalambrico..
> Que parece?



Ahhhh, yo te entendí que querías 2 micrófonos dinámicos y además el inalámbrico


----------



## matijuarez

Gente aca les dejo el diseño de placa que yo hice para hacer este pre creado por TUPOLEV, es para un solo canal, tiene la fuente metida en la placa y se alimenta con continua y se lleva al valor necesario con unos zener y resistencia, los potes nunca me gusto ponerlos en la placa porque aca no se consiguen de esos asique con cables TRENZADOS se los conecta..el diseño estaba con muy pocas ganas de hacerlo por eso hay pistas que estan medias chongas, las medidas de la placa son de 4,9 cm x 7,8 cm (para que sobre un poco en una de 5 por 8) 
Tiene 2 entradas de linea y una de microfono porque yo lo necesito asi,uds usen las que quieran

Las conecciones de las borneras fijense que son faciles de entender(arriba alimentacion, izquierda en trada de micro, abajo entradas de linea con una sola masa ,derecha salida)
Los potes de arriba son de ecualizacion, el de la derecha arriba de la salida es para el master y los otros regulan los otros vol
En la placa tengan cuidado que hay un capacitor que quedo muy cerca de una traza, la traza que va a la pata 4 del operacional de abajo..fijense

Aca esta la imagen del diagrama

Ver el archivo adjunto 87532

Aclaracion: este preamplificador del cual recibi espectasculares criticas lo diseñó pura y exclusivamente tupolev, yo no tengo idea sobre diseñar cosas complicadas, cualquier tipo de duda se la consultan a el o a alguno en el foro , cualquier alago se lo hacen a tupolev( al igual que las quejas  ).Tupolev espero que no te moleste que use tu pre y que le haya cambiado la forma de la placa porque aca no consigo placas tan grandes, si lo consideras una ofensa no tengo problema en que borren mi mensaje


----------



## matijuarez

Gente los capacitores no polarizados de un micro, es mejor reemplazarlos por polarizados de un micro o por no polarizados de 2,2 micros?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Gente los capacitores no polarizados de un micro, es mejor reemplazarlos por polarizados de un micro o por no polarizados de 2,2 micros?



Lo mejor sería conseguir capacitores de poliester de 1µ y baja tensión 50/63/100V

En caso de no conseguir, colocar en serie 2 de 2.2µ de forma que ambos extremos de la serie sean (+) o (-)


----------



## matijuarez

Pero con esos capacitores ni arranca, no tiene que ser por eso no? algun otro problema tiene que tener calculo..no?


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Pero con esos capacitores ni arranca, no tiene que ser por eso no? algun otro problema tiene que tener calculo..no?



Se podría conocer ¿ De que cosa estás hablando (Escribiendo) ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

matijuarez dijo:


> *Pero con esos capacitores ni arranca, no tiene que ser por eso no?* algun otro problema tiene que tener calculo..no?


Ponele caps de polipropileno metalizado, esos son para arranque de motores y con eso _seguro que arranca_.


----------



## matijuarez

Jajajajaj use la exprecion ni arranca acostumbrado a las motos, quise decir que no emite ningun tipo de sonido en la salida.. tampoco medi ningun voltaje de señal en la salida ni en ninguna otra parte del circuito, a los operacionales la alimentacion les esta llegando bien y ni idea que puede ser
Igual me tengo que poner a revisar los capacitores de un micro que le puse porque eran usados y pueden estar mal


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> Jajajajaj use la exprecion ni arranca acostumbrado a las motos, quise decir que no emite ningun tipo de sonido en la salida.. tampoco medi ningun voltaje de señal en la salida ni en ninguna otra parte del circuito, a los operacionales la alimentacion les esta llegando bien y ni idea que puede ser
> Igual me tengo que poner a revisar los capacitores de un micro que le puse porque eran usados y pueden estar mal



Hilando extremadamente fino un capacitor puede que te agregue algo (Ínfimo) de distorsión o que te saque algo de graves, pero no te va a dar esa falla.

Ver el archivo adjunto 3809​
¿ Tu placa se ve exactamente como esta ?


----------



## matijuarez

No, mi placa la hice  con un diseño propio pero controlada muchas veces..lei en otros mensajes que entre la pata 3 y 5 del tl072 pusieron una r de 150k a masa por un problema en el control de graves y entre la alimentacion y masa un capacitor de 0,1 uF para evitar que el operacional oscile. Estas modificadiones no estan en el diagrana, hay alguna otra modificacion que no aparezca en el esquema? porque yo me base en eso para hacer mi placa.
Pruebo poniendole ese capacitor cerca de la alimentacion de cada operacional?Es muy probable que los integrados no esten funcionando bien, porque por momentos funciona y por momentos no y cuando suena algo se escucha con muchisima distorcion. Otra cosa que note es la atenuacion ( en voltaje alterno )que producen los capacitores que le puse de 2,2uF no polarizados..antes de esto el voltaje oscila entre 0,7 y 1,5 volt por ejemplo y a la salida entre 0,2 y 0,7 volt, despues pasa por la r de 47 k y la termina de atenuar por completo..es normal esto? Estoy hablando en la parte de las entrada de microfono


----------



## Fogonazo

matijuarez dijo:


> No, mi placa la hice  con un diseño propio pero controlada muchas veces..



Publica fotos de lo que armaste, lado cobre y lado componentes.


----------



## matijuarez

Mira fogo.. ahi le saque los dos operacionales, puede ser que esten rotos o algo?porque son usados de otros circuitos.
Los capacitores lilas son los no polarizados de 2,2 uF, los cables estan trenzados y por lo poco que sonó no meten nada de ruido


----------



## Fogonazo

1) Retira los IC´s de los zócalos 
2) Conecta el negativo del multímetro a GND de la fuente
3) Mide sobre el zócalo pata Nº 8 si tienes +Vcc
4) Mide sobre el zócalo pata Nº 4 si tienes -Vcc

Esto para ambos IC´s


----------



## matijuarez

Listo, tengo alimentacion en los dos integrados


----------



## matijuarez

Fogo fijate si podes revisar la parte del balance como la reemplace yo por un preset y el diagrama original tiene un pote..

Ver el archivo adjunto 87532

Ver el archivo adjunto 3809

Le tendria que poner en la pata del medio del preset una r de 10k a masa y desconectarla del pin de al lado( yo la estoy usando solamente como resistencia variable) me explico?
La resistencia seria de 10 k o 5 k que seria la mitad del pote de balance?


----------



## matijuarez

Lei por ahi que si tiene dos entradas de linea tengo que cambiar las resistencias de 47k de la entrada de linea y de microfono por unas de 33k..es cierto? le puse la resistencia de sangrado de 100k y anda bien, ahora el tema es que no me llega la señal al final. 
Medido con un tester analogico y sacando audio hacia un parlante en distintos puntos del diagrama llego a la conclucion de que el ultimo capacitor no polarizado de 1uF(que yo le puse de 2,2 uF ) me atenua muchisimo los bajos y medios, solo pasan agudos y bien despacio, es normal?Probe cambiandolo pero me hace lo mismo


----------



## el_patriarca

hola a todos nuevamente, estuve leyendo algunas páginas y si no me equivoco el diseño que se debe armar en este hilo es el del post número 1, verdad? hago esta pregunta aparentemente ridícula porque he leído que algunos solamente le hacen modificaciones al diseño original, pero como yo soy un novato en esto de los circuitos de auido, pues aún no tengo la experiencia para darme cuenta de ello. por eso si alguien me puede aclarar esa duda le estaré muy agradecido. 


otra pregunta: en el esquema del post 1: cuál entrada corresponde a línea y cuál corresponde a micrófono? es que hasta donde yo se, los micrófonos tienen tres pines y las líneas tienen dos pines, pero veo que dice línea L y línea R y ya no entendí. son dos entradas? disculpen mi ignorancia y gracias de antemano.


----------



## nuk

el_patriarca dijo:


> hola a todos nuevamente, estuve leyendo algunas páginas y si no me equivoco el diseño que se debe armar en este hilo es el del post número 1, verdad?.


si es esa, el autor es Tupolev



el_patriarca dijo:


> otra pregunta: en el esquema del post 1: cuál entrada corresponde a línea y cuál corresponde a micrófono? es que hasta donde yo se, los micrófonos tienen tres pines y las líneas tienen dos pines, pero veo que dice línea L y línea R y ya no entendí. son dos entradas? disculpen mi ignorancia y gracias de antemano.



usare tu lenguaje:
entrada L (1 pin) entrada R (2 pin) masa o gnd (3 pin) eso es entrada de audio. 
entrada de micrófono (pin 1) positivo y masa o gnd (pin 2)
sobre los micrófonos a utilizar aquí son dinámicos a mi punto de vista.

saludos


----------



## el_patriarca

nuk te agradezco por tu respuesta. a lo que entendí entonces, la entrada de línea es para una fuente de audio y la de mic es para guitarras o cualquier instrumento con plug mono. no podré conectar a este preamplificador un micrófono shure sm58, por ejemplo, ya que tiene tres pines y la entrada solo posee dos pines. es que no conozco mucho del tema, si alguien puede aclararme esta duda me estará haciendo un gran favor.

otra pregunta: tengo pensado conectar la salida de este preamplificador al circuito mezclador que también aportó tupolev:



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/



debo conectar la salida del preamplificador a una de las entradas de linea del mezclador, cierto? es que pienso armar una pequeña consola y haré varios preamplificadores. supongo que puedo deshacerme de las entradas de micrófono de la consola y reemplazarlas por entradas de línea, cierto? corríjanme si estoy equivocado.


----------



## Fogonazo

El Shure posee 3 pines de salida pero *NO* existe problema en conectarlo a la entrada Mic de este previo.
Solo es cuestión de saber hacerlo de manera que no capte interferencias.


----------



## el_patriarca

gracias por la aclaración fogonazo. estoy revisando las funciones de cada pin y creo que sería así:










1	Chassis ground (cable shield)
2	Positive polarity terminal for balanced audio circuits (aka "hot")
3	Negative polarity terminal for balanced circuits (aka "cold")[




a la entrada del preamplificador debo colocar el jack hembra como en la imagen y conectar el pin 1 a GND y el otro conector con el pin 3. es así?


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/formas-interconectar-equipos-audio-43354/


----------



## huki

hola amigos del foro queria hacer una pregunta.estoy por construir este pre- pero quiero eliminar el balance y el control de medios subo el esquema del original y el que yo reforme que no se si lo que hice esta bien.gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola huki, por lo que ví está bien. Lo único que haría es agregarle una resistencia de 100 ohm a cada salida del operacional de control de tono, por las dudas se ponga en corto accidentalmente la salida y se estropee el integrado. Serían 2, una por la salida R y otra por la salida L.
Saludos C


----------



## Cyrax

huki dijo:


> hola amigos del foro queria hacer una pregunta.estoy por construir este pre- pero quiero eliminar el balance y el control de medios subo el esquema del original y el que yo reforme que no se si lo que hice esta bien.gracias


 
Compañero huki, esta bien la eliminación de los Medios, pero veo que también eliminaste el control de Volumen para eliminar el Balance debes colocar 2 resistencias de 10K así como dejo esta imagen


----------



## huki

gracias compañeros crimson y cyrax por responder a mis dudas lo unico que me queda es hacer el circuito impreso y probarlo.gracias nuevamente compañeros.saludos


----------



## qlimax

Buen día, quería armar un pre para micrófono pero no se mucho de electrónica, estuve viendo algunos circuitos en el foro y diagrame un circuito que les dejo el enlace para que lo vean y me digan que les parece
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=8BCBF29B3945E603!295


----------



## crimson

Hola qlimax, ese circuito no funciona, los operacionales están mal polarizados. ¿Tu micrófono es balanceado?
Fijate de estudiar estos, que son clásicos, para ver dónde están los errores en el tuyo:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/preamplificador-de-microfono.html
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/mezclador-y-control-de-tonos.html
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm
Saludos C


----------



## qlimax

crimson dijo:


> Hola qlimax, ese circuito no funciona, los operacionales están mal polarizados. ¿Tu micrófono es balanceado?
> 
> Gracias crimson. estuve revisando y vi la mala polarización así que me puse a investigar un poco mas y arme el diagrama que adjunto para que si pueden lo revisen.
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=8BCBF29B3945E603!298
> La idea es entrar con el micrófono al pre y después al control de tonos como señal mono, y a la salida del control de tonos dividir la señal para hacerla estéreo. esto es para evitar usar potes dobles y tratar de evitar usar otro integrado.
> El micrófono es común hasta donde se.
> Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

qlimax dijo:


> Gracias crimson. estuve revisando y vi la mala polarización así que me puse a investigar un poco mas y arme el diagrama que adjunto para que si pueden lo revisen.
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=8BCBF29B3945E603!298


La idea del foro es compartir conocimiento entre todos, y es probable que tus consultas sean de utilidad a otros usuarios en el futuro. Si vos mantenés las imágenes en servidores externos, y en algún momento se borran (y ya ha pasado muchas veces), todas las consultas y conocimiento se pierden por que desaparecen las imágenes que le dan origen.
Te pido que subas toda la información al servidor del foro para que quede a disposición del todos en forma permanente y no sigas enlazando a skydrive ni a ningún otro servicio de hosting externo.


----------



## qlimax

Dr. Zoidberg buen día
lo tendré en cuenta para próximas consultas. Son mis primeros post por eso no se todavía bien como se cargan los archivos.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

qlimax dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg buen día
> lo tendré en cuenta para próximas consultas. Son mis primeros post por eso no se todavía bien como se cargan los archivos.
> Saludos



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## crimson

Hola qlimax,ese control de tonos no lo experimenté nunca, no podría darte una opinión. Te marco algunos pequeños detalles. Un capacitor  debajo valor  para bajar el soplido del IC y un cambio en el control de volumen.Por lo demás me parece bien.

SaludosC


----------



## qlimax

crimson, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, lo único que no entiendo es lo de que el control de tono deve ver la misma impedancia. quiere decir que tengo que sacar el capacitor.

Fogonazo, gracias lo leere y lo aplicare para la proxima


----------



## crimson

No, si vos ponés un control de volumen a la entrada del control de tonos, éste va a variar su respuesta a frecuencias de acuerdo al punto donde tengas el eje del potenciómetro.
Saludos C


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches, no puedo conseguir los condensadores de 105 y 152, solo me faltan esos, lo mas cercano que tengo son 100 nanos (104) y 2.2 nanos (222), habria mucha diferencia en reemplazarlos? supongo que pasar de 100n a 1micro si, pero en el otro pasar de 1.5 a 2.2 nanos? habria mucha diferencia?
 Muchas gracias por darme una mano


----------



## SERGIOD

En vez del 105 puedes poner de 1uf no polar, el otro trata de conseguirlo (152)
PD: Bonitos potencio-metros azules; si no me equivoco ese pcb es de construya video rockola. no es el del primer post, ni el de _Yiroshi_; ni menos _el mio_


----------



## Marce

Si, lei mucho antes de hacerlo, vi que habian hecho modificaciones, decidi armar ese porque las pistas eran mas grandes y me eran mucho mas comodas hacerlas


----------



## moises95

Al esquema del principio, ¿Es posible ponerle un potenciometro de Ganancia? ¿O no es necesario?


----------



## Fogonazo

moises95 dijo:


> Al esquema del principio, ¿Es posible ponerle un potenciometro de Ganancia? ¿O no es necesario?



Para ajustar ganancia ¿ De que cosa ?

Para la gran mayoría de las aplicaciones *NO* hace falta nada mas de lo planteado.


----------



## moises95

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para ajustar ganancia ¿ De que cosa ?
> 
> Para la gran mayoría de las aplicaciones *NO* hace falta nada mas de lo planteado.



Por ejemplo el micrófono, pero bueno, quizás sería meterle ruido al subirla o ponerle el pote


----------



## Fogonazo

moises95 dijo:


> Por ejemplo el micrófono, pero bueno, quizás sería meterle ruido al subirla o ponerle el pote



Ese esquema es como para un micrófono dinámico y te funcionará *perfecto con el*. Si reemplazas el micrófono habrá que hacer algunos cambios al esquema.


----------



## moises95

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema es como para un micrófono dinámico y te funcionará *perfecto con el*. Si reemplazas el micrófono habrá que hacer algunos cambios al esquema.



 Yo le quiero poner un micrófono de capsula, de esos muy chiquititos redondos que van en minigrabadoras, móviles y esas cosas. 

Entonces no me sirve el esquema ¿No?







Si es muy complicado, eliminio esa parte de preamplificación


----------



## jimijo

Hola a todos,
Perdón por meterme en el tema pero no encuentro nada sencillo para lo que yo quiero, me explico:
Quiero algo que esté entre la guitarra eléctrica y la tarjeta de sonido, que tenga control de volumen y 3 ecualizadores (graves, medios y agudos) y a ser posible lo mas sencillo posible ya que estoy un poco verde en el tema de la electrónica.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

jimijo dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Perdón por meterme en el tema pero no encuentro nada sencillo para lo que yo quiero, me explico:
> Quiero algo que esté entre la guitarra eléctrica y la tarjeta de sonido, que tenga control de volumen y 3 ecualizadores (graves, medios y agudos) y a ser posible lo mas sencillo posible ya que estoy un poco verde en el tema de la electrónica.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Ya que te vas a embarcar en armar algo sería bueno que esto sea funcional y te sirva para tus necesidades actuales y las de un posible futuro.
El proyecto de la primer página es muy completo y se encuentra detallado como para ser realizado bastante fácil.


----------



## jimijo

> Ya que te vas a embarcar en armar algo sería bueno que esto sea funcional y te sirva para tus necesidades actuales y las de un posible futuro.
> El proyecto de la primer página es muy completo y se encuentra detallado como para ser realizado bastante fácil


Gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo,
entonces me recomiendas para lo que yo quiero el primer proyecto?
Me parecía bastante complicado, pero ahora que tengo tiempo me pondré a estudiar un poco, a ver si soy capaz de terminarlo.


----------



## Marce

Bueno gente, tengo un problema, y es que no me anda en premaplificador  les cuento lo que e hecho hasta ahora
-Separe el Pre, del amp. el amplificador funciona, asi que problema del pre.
 -Revise el impreso y esta bien, tenia un par de dudas con algunas pistas, por las dudas las remarque.
-Voltaje: tengo +-15.
-IC`s: tengo voltaje en los zocalos, tambien probe intercambiarlos.
-Salida: 1Mv. nada mas, teniendo musica puesta y moviendo todos los potenciometros no varia la salida ni el vumetro con leds. 
-Ruido, al tocar por ejemplo la minijack macho que iria al mp3 se escucha ruido en el parlante
 NO consegui los electroliticos de 1m, asi que use 2 de 2.2 en serie, despues todo es lo indicado.
 Alguna idea de que puedo revisar?
De ante mano, gracias por darme una mano


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Bueno gente, tengo un problema, y es que no me anda en premaplificador  les cuento lo que e hecho hasta ahora
> -Separe el Pre, del amp. el amplificador funciona, asi que problema del pre.
> -Revise el impreso y esta bien, tenia un par de dudas con algunas pistas, por las dudas las remarque.
> -Voltaje: tengo +-15.
> -IC`s: tengo voltaje en los zocalos, tambien probe intercambiarlos.
> -Salida: 1Mv. nada mas, teniendo musica puesta y moviendo todos los potenciometros no varia la salida ni el vumetro con leds.
> _*-Ruido, al tocar por ejemplo la minijack macho que iria al mp3 se escucha ruido en el parlante*_
> NO consegui los electroliticos de 1m, asi que use 2 de 2.2 en serie, despues todo es lo indicado.
> Alguna idea de que puedo revisar?
> De ante mano, gracias por darme una mano



¿ Que tanto ruido, mucho medio o poco ?

¿ Fotos ?


----------



## Marce

Mucho ruido, tanto al insertar el minijack como al tocar con los dedos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Mucho ruido, tanto al insertar el minijack como al tocar con los dedos.



¿ Y por que el de "La Rocokola" si al principio tienes el original de Tupolev ?


----------



## Marce

Porque al imprimir, el tamaño no me coincidia de ninguna manera, entonces segui leyendo en mismo hilo y encontre que era exactamente el mismo al de construya., elegi ese porque me es mas comodo a la hora de remarcar las pistas que son grandes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Porque al imprimir, el tamaño no me coincidia de ninguna manera, entonces segui leyendo en mismo hilo y encontre que era exactamente el mismo al de construya., elegi ese porque me es mas comodo a la hora de remarcar las pistas que son grandes.



¿ Revisaste las pistas con una lupa o cuenta-hilos ?,pare que hubiera uniones indebidas


----------



## Marce

Veo mejor a ojo que con lupa y no estoy muy acostrumbrado a usarla, el otro inconveniente es que el flux brilla y no permite ver bien, pero las pistas están bien definidas y la separacion tambien, sino encuentro el problema si, removeria el flux a ver si se me escapa algo, otra cosa, si mientras esta todo conectado con los dedos toco las soldaduras, tambien se escucha ruido, a que se debe el ruido que provoca?


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Veo mejor a ojo que con lupa y no estoy muy acostrumbrado a usarla, el otro inconveniente es que el flux brilla y no permite ver bien, pero las pistas están bien definidas y la separacion tambien, sino encuentro el problema si, removeria el flux a ver si se me escapa algo, otra cosa, si mientras esta todo conectado con los dedos toco las soldaduras, tambien se escucha ruido, a que se debe el ruido que provoca?



Retira el flux con thinner o alcohol para poder ver mejor, luego de encontrada la falla lo vuelves a poner.


----------



## Marce

Ok, voy a revisar a ver si se me paso algo por alto. Ultima pregunta, porque asi como esta ahora funciona como microfono/antena? que causa que al tocarlo se escuche el ruido?


----------



## Fogonazo

Tu cuerpo funciona como antena captando los campos electromagnéticos, particularmente los de la red de distribución eléctrica.
Cuando tocas, esa emisión EMI se aplica a las etapas de audio, se amplifica y sale por los parlantes.


----------



## Marce

Bueno, revise horas el pcb, remarque la separacion entre pistas con poco espacio entre ellas, todo esta bien soldado, bien los componentes, tengo voltaje, todo respetado tal cual, asi que lo unico que me hace sospechar es el diseño del pcb en si  voy a ver si adapto el diseño de tupolev a escala real, o hacer el de sergiod o yiroshi, gracias fogo por darme una mano


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta

Señores, necesito de su ayuda, he leído todas la paginas del foro que se refieren a este tema y les comento, que he utilizado la pagina de construya su vídeorockola:
1.- He construido 02 PREAMPLIFICADOR MONO CON ENTRADA DE MICRÓFONO, LÍNEA Y EQ y 02 ECUALIZADORES ESTEREO DE 5 BANDAS, a esto le he adicionado un sumador, para formar una consola o mezaclador........ realmente es una consola de sonido casero?
2.-También he construido un DIVISOR DE FRECUENCIAS (CROSSOVER) ACTIVO.(bajos, medios y altos)
3.- Tengo 01 amplificador de 120 watts para los driver
4.- tengo 01 amplificador de 250 watts para los medios
5.- y estoy terminando 01 amplificador de 400 watts para los bajos.
La pregunta seria ... si al sumador incremento la señal o volumen, podría deteriorar el crossover.

Espero que alguie de mucha experiencia me puedan explicar muy bien, 
gracias


----------



## Kowaky

Marce dijo:


> Mucho ruido, tanto al insertar el minijack como al tocar con los dedos.


 
@Marce, aparte que parece que algunas pistas se tocan, el diseño esta muy bien, lo que veo es que uso algunos condensadores electrolíticos en reemplazo de unos ceramicos, fíjese muy bien porque estos condensadores de 1uF son cerámicos mas no electrolíticos, y mucho mas que los coloco en paralelo no va a arrancar, reemplácelos por los cerámicos 105 = 1uF.


----------



## victor6298

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Señores, necesito de su ayuda, he leído todas la paginas del foro que se refieren a este tema y les comento, que he utilizado la pagina de construya su vídeorockola:
> 1.- He construido 02 PREAMPLIFICADOR MONO CON ENTRADA DE MICRÓFONO, LÍNEA Y EQ y 02 ECUALIZADORES ESTEREO DE 5 BANDAS, a esto le he adicionado un sumador, para formar una consola o mezaclador........ realmente es una consola de sonido casero?
> 2.-También he construido un DIVISOR DE FRECUENCIAS (CROSSOVER) ACTIVO.(bajos, medios y altos)
> 3.- Tengo 01 amplificador de 120 watts para los driver
> 4.- tengo 01 amplificador de 250 watts para los medios
> 5.- y estoy terminando 01 amplificador de 400 watts para los bajos.
> La pregunta seria ... si al sumador incremento la señal o volumen, podría deteriorar el crossover.
> 
> Espero que alguie de mucha experiencia me puedan explicar muy bien,
> gracias



la experiencia no es mucha pero conozco esto:::cabezon::cabezon: yo lo elimine, ahora si vas a manejar señales de entrada muy altas en cada canal, no es bueno que lo quites para que puedas ajustar el nivel de audio que le vas a entregar al crossover porque? porque si las amplitud de la señal que le entregas al xover es major que la establecida para el eso9 te va a generar cierto nivel de distorsion que va a ser amplificada y entregada a los parlantes ,que correrian el riesgo de dañarse, recuerda que no solo el exeso de potencia puede dañar un bafle ,la distorsion es igual de peligrosa para ellos, cuando dije que yo lo elimine,me refiero a que fue necesario porque el equipo siguiente al sumador la habia puesto un control de volumen de entrada, y no tenia sentido tener dos controles de volumen, en un mismo equipo para hacer la misma cosa, y aparte de eso que tambien tiene otro control a la entrada del amplificador. (un master)  saludos


----------



## Marce

Kowaky dijo:


> @Marce, aparte que parece que algunas pistas se tocan, el diseño esta muy bien, lo que veo es que uso algunos condensadores electrolíticos en reemplazo de unos ceramicos, fíjese muy bien porque estos condensadores de 1uF son cerámicos mas no electrolíticos, y mucho mas que los coloco en paralelo no va a arrancar, reemplácelos por los cerámicos 105 = 1uF.


 Hola Kowaky, no habia leido tu post, justo entre porque sigue sin funcionar, y la verdad ya no se me ocurre que probar. Lo desarme al que ves en el post, hice el pcb de yiroshi que esta en la pag.17,  tiene los pines de los potes mas anchos (ya que habia armado el de construya por la comodidad de las pistas anchas), use mismos componentes y probe intercambiando los IC con otros que tengo, lo alimento con +-9v, y sigue sin hacer un misero ruido, se me ilumino la carita cuando te lei porque pense que ahi estaba el problema, pero buscando en el foro encontre esto:



joako666 dijo:


> Yo probe el pre con condensadores de 1mF en poliester y luego arme otro colocandole consensadores electroliticos no polares de 50v y la verdad no senti la diferencia. Ademas son desacoples de entrada y salida.


 Asi que no es problema de los capacitores, ademas estan en serie y unida la misma polaridad. 
 Si se te ocurre que medir/probar/cambiar te lo voy a agradecer


----------



## Marce

Gente alguien me podria dar una mano?, sigo sin encontrar la solucion, probe con las resistencias de 100k que mencionan, entre el pin 3/masa y 5/masa del TL072, y no pasa nada, primero hice el de construya, no paso nada, ahora hice el de Yiroshi, y nada.
  Revise el pcb cientos de veces, no hay fallas.  
  Alimento el pre con +-9, y tengo voltaje en los IC.
  Coloque las resistencias divisoras de 100k que mencionan que algunos Ic`s no funcionan.
  AL medir la salida tanto en Ac como en Dc, no obtengo ni un milivoltio. 
  Intercambie los IC`s con otros que tengo. 
 Algo que medir/probar/cambiar?, cualquier ayuda me viene bien
  Se me quemaron los papeles


----------



## Fogonazo

Lee este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


1) Retira los IC de su zócalo
3) Mide si aparece la tensión correcta en los lugares correctos.


----------



## djwash

Podrias medir las pistas con el tester en continuidad, de soldaduda a soldadura.

Probaste los IC fuera de la placa? con unos pocos componentes podes probarlos.

Tambien podrias seguir la señal de audio que le inyectas para ver donde se corta.


----------



## Kowaky

Marce dijo:


> Hola Kowaky, no habia leido tu post, justo entre porque sigue sin funcionar, y la verdad ya no se me ocurre que probar. Lo desarme al que ves en el post, hice el pcb de yiroshi que esta en la pag.17, tiene los pines de los potes mas anchos (ya que habia armado el de construya por la comodidad de las pistas anchas), use mismos componentes y probe intercambiando los IC con otros que tengo, lo alimento con +-9v, y sigue sin hacer un misero ruido, se me ilumino la carita cuando te lei porque pense que ahi estaba el problema, pero buscando en el foro encontre esto:
> 
> 
> Asi que no es problema de los capacitores, ademas estan en serie y unida la misma polaridad.
> Si se te ocurre que medir/probar/cambiar te lo voy a agradecer


 
@Marce Condensador NP o Bipolar no es lo mismo que condensador Electrolítico, estos condensadores son NO polarizados, por ello se pueden usar los bipolares como dice Ampletos a cambio de un Cerámico no polarizado, lo que no se puede usar son electrolíticos a cambio de un cerámico, lo mejor es que los retire y los cambie sea por unos NP de 1uF50V o por unos de poliéster, porque el problema según veo esta situado a la entrada del PRE, seria bueno que revisara muy bien la señal de este mismo.


----------



## SERGIOD

Marce dijo:


> Mucho ruido, tanto al insertar el minijack como al tocar con los dedos.



Entonces tu problema es solo con el micrófono por lo tanto el resto esta super bien si no me acuerdo yo también tenia un problema parecido que se basaban en dos puntos uno de ellos eran los potenciometros de mala calidad que uso, asi que tenia que estar comprando cada rato potenciometros y cambian-dolos hasta que quedaran bien el problema es que ya no consigo mas potenciometros .. si ese no es tu problema seguro y tienes que agregar un condensador en la parte del circuito de micrófono. ahora no recuerdo el valor a ver si estos dias te lo digo el valor y en que parte lo pondrás.


----------



## Marce

Hola sergio, gracias por ayudarme, en realidad ya lo resolvi, te voy a ser sincero, fue un error mio, viste que lleva los de 1uf no polar, yo los arme uniendo 2 de 2.2uf, y los que estan a la derecha, (que son 3) uno estaba bien, y los otros 2 estaban puestos mal, no me habia dado cuenta antes, porque yo los solde y para que queden mas "bellos" los puse thermocontraible asi no se veian montones de electroliticos, me di cuenta de esto cuando lo revise por 2365 vez . Todo el circuito funciona bien.
 Lo que si noto, es que tengo mucho ruido en el microfono, pero creo que es problema del microfono porque lo compre muuuuuy barato . Igual no e probado modificar componentes en ese sector, en algun momento cuando tenga tiempo voy a pulir ese detalle .
 Si miras, en la primer foto se puede ver que los capacitores estan de arriba a abajo, no izq a derecha. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/874295/ _
 Nuevamente gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## boris guillen

yo tenia un problema de ruido al subir el nivel del microfono 
solucion:convertir el microfono no balanceado a balanceado


----------



## chacarock

boris guillen dijo:


> yo tenia un problema de ruido al subir el nivel del microfono
> solucion:convertir el microfono no balanceado a balanceado



como lo hiciste?


----------



## boris guillen

fijate en el diagrama del balanceado http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_pre_balanceado.php
es basicamente la misma que el clasico:http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_preamp_mic.php
solo añade las resistencias y el condensador ala pata 3 del tl071 compara ambos diagramas 
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Marce dijo:


> Hola sergio, gracias por ayudarme, en realidad ya lo resolvi, te voy a ser sincero, fue un error mio, viste que lleva los de 1uf no polar, yo los arme uniendo 2 de 2.2uf, y los que estan a la derecha, (que son 3) uno estaba bien, y los otros 2 estaban puestos mal, no me habia dado cuenta antes, porque yo los solde y para que queden mas "bellos" los puse thermocontraible asi no se veian montones de electroliticos, me di cuenta de esto cuando lo revise por 2365 vez . Todo el circuito funciona bien.
> Lo que si noto, es que tengo mucho ruido en el microfono, pero creo que es problema del microfono porque lo compre muuuuuy barato . Igual no e probado modificar componentes en ese sector, en algun momento cuando tenga tiempo voy a pulir ese detalle .
> Si miras, en la primer foto se puede ver que los capacitores estan de arriba a abajo, no izq a derecha. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/874295/ _
> Nuevamente gracias por tu tiempo



Si te ayuda yo realice estos cambios. pero como te dije todavía me falta dos potenciometros ya que los que tengo estan fallando, pero el resto todo bien por lo menos se cual es el problema; cuando consiga dos nuevos y buenos potenciometros terminare este preamplificador


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colegas de esta grandiosa comunidad, en esta ocasión les posteo el diagrama de un preamplificador control de tonos extraído de un manual del mezclador profesional BEHRINGER modelo DJX700. Sólo extraje la parte del preamplificador control de tonos puesto que es la que me interesa más por ahora, solamente quería preguntarles si así como está el diagrama ya es funcional ? o no hay que omitirles las etapas siguiente?... la circuitería encerrada con un cuadro rojo significa  que las omitiré… yo creo que el diagrama así como está expuesto  es funcional de todas maneras esperaré sus sugerencias. Estaré a las expectativas de cualquier respuesta para empezar hacer el diseño del PCB y posteárselos acá en el foro. Gracias de antemano por su atención. 
Att. Javier Muñoz Anaya Moonwalker


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

Hola, como siempre, tengo una cuantas dudas 
¿La salida del micrófono es estéreo?
¿Este circuito consume alrededor de 150mA por rama?
¿Que daños provocaría si en ves de conectar un micrófono (en dicha entrada) conecto una guitarra? (Ya se que tienen distintas impedancias, pero es para no provocar daños)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Nuyel

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Hola, como siempre, tengo una cuantas dudas
> ¿La salida del micrófono es estéreo?
> ¿Este circuito consume alrededor de 150mA por rama?
> ¿Que daños provocaría si en ves de conectar un micrófono (en dicha entrada) conecto una guitarra? (Ya se que tienen distintas impedancias, pero es para no provocar daños)
> 
> Muchas gracias!



Sí es estereo.
Probablemente.
Daño al sonido solamente, 1KΩ de impedancia de entrada es muy baja para una guitarra, minimamente debería ser de 100kΩ, aparte de la posible saturación por que la señal de la guitarra puede tener mayor voltaje.


----------



## el_patriarca

una pregunta, disculpen: es posible sustituir los capacitores de 1uF no polarizados que van a los potenciómetros de ganancia de entrada?

es que no lo gro conseguir ese valor en las tiendas del rubro. podría tal vez emplear capacitores poliester de 470nF?

o puedo usar electrolíticos?


----------



## victor6298

el_patriarca dijo:


> una pregunta, disculpen: es posible sustituir los capacitores de 1uF no polarizados que van a los potenciómetros de ganancia de entrada?
> 
> es que no lo gro conseguir ese valor en las tiendas del rubro. podría tal vez emplear capacitores poliester de 470nF?
> 
> o puedo usar electrolíticos?


usa dos de 2.2 o 2 mf en oposición es decir soldas los dos terminales negativos y te quedaran los dos positivos que son los que vas a conectar al pcb


----------



## el_patriarca

gracias victor, te agradezco por la ayuda. me queda la duda sin embargo, está bien desde el punto de equivalencia, solo que no estoy seguro si por el asunto de la polaridad va a tener algún efecto sobre la senal de entrada. lo has probado? 

podría entonces también utilizar dos capacitores de 470nF en paralelo, verdad?


----------



## victor6298

el_patriarca dijo:


> gracias victor, te agradezco por la ayuda. me queda la duda sin embargo, está bien desde el punto de equivalencia, solo que no estoy seguro si por el asunto de la polaridad va a tener algún efecto sobre la senal de entrada. lo has probado?
> 
> podría entonces también utilizar dos capacitores de 470nF en paralelo, verdad?


no  es en paralelo es en serie y 470nf en serie son 220nf los de 2 y 2,2 mf son muy comunes,  en casi cualquier equipo de audio los puedes encontrar


----------



## Yetrox

el_patriarca dijo:


> una pregunta, disculpen: es posible sustituir los capacitores de 1uF no polarizados que van a los potenciómetros de ganancia de entrada?
> 
> es que no lo gro conseguir ese valor en las tiendas del rubro. podría tal vez emplear capacitores poliester de 470nF?
> 
> o puedo usar electrolíticos?





el_patriarca los condensadores de 1uF puedes usar electrolíticos o unos de 820nF que se aproxima mas a 1uF no hay necesidad de usar NP, no los reemplaces por esos de 470nF equivale a 0.47uF, y el condensador 105 que se debe usar equivale a 1000nF=1uF, ten en cuenta que si lo realizas al que esta en el primer mensaje hay algunos condensadores mal polarizados


----------



## el_patriarca

gracias yetrox por tu ayuda. voy a usar entonces capacitores electrolíticos.

pero sin embargo me has clavado otra duda: cuáles son los capacitores que están mal polarizados? o sea, hay que invertir capacitores electrolíticos del esquema en el primer mensaje de tupolev?

te agradecería mucho si pudieras explicarme.


----------



## Yetrox

el_patriarca dijo:


> gracias yetrox por tu ayuda. voy a usar entonces capacitores electrolíticos.
> 
> pero sin embargo me has clavado otra duda: cuáles son los capacitores que están mal polarizados? o sea, hay que invertir capacitores electrolíticos del esquema en el primer mensaje de tupolev?
> 
> te agradecería mucho si pudieras explicarme.




el_patriarca Como sabrás en esta pagina realizaron el mismo preamplificador eso si por lo que veo sin robar crédito y eso esta muy bien, con la diferencia que ya esta corregido los condensadores mal polarizados del diagrama de @tupolev, compáralos y te darás cuenta cuales son los que están mal.

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pretonos.pdf

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_preamp_mic.php

Mas sin embargo los nombro: 
1. El de 10uF de la entrada del Mic que puede ser uno de 2.2uF.
2. Los de 1uF que van a la entrada del IC TL072.

Los potenciómetros son de los antiguos no te van a casar con los actuales, a menos que esos sean los que vayas a usar.

 Ese lo tengo armado con 2 entradas para  2 Guitarras que uso y es muy bueno el sonido es muy limpio.

Por aquí vi que lo corrigieron también _#*313*_


----------



## el_patriarca

no tienes idea de lo agradecido que estoy yetrox! en realidad voy a hacer en proteus ares mi propia PCB para que coincida con los componentes que dispongo y no tener problemas al colocar los componentes, además que así aprendo a diseñar placas.

una duda más, perdona que abuse de tu tiempo:

me dijiste que puedo sustituir los capacitores de 1uF por electrolíticos, cierto? y supongo que debo conectar el negativo de cada capacitor electrolítico con su respectivo potenciómetro de ganacia de entrada. o es al reves? es que soy nuevo en esto de los circuitos para audio y no quiero que me exploten en la cara.


----------



## Yetrox

el_patriarca dijo:


> no tienes idea de lo agradecido que estoy yetrox! en realidad voy a hacer en proteus ares mi propia PCB para que coincida con los componentes que dispongo y no tener problemas al colocar los componentes, además que así aprendo a diseñar placas.
> 
> una duda más, perdona que abuse de tu tiempo:
> 
> me dijiste que puedo sustituir los capacitores de 1uF por electrolíticos, cierto? y supongo que debo conectar el negativo de cada capacitor electrolítico con su respectivo potenciómetro de ganacia de entrada. o es al reves? es que soy nuevo en esto de los circuitos para audio y no quiero que me exploten en la cara.




el_patriarca El (-) va al potenciómetro y el (+) a la resistencia de 22k, pero lo ideal y mi consejo es es que puedas conseguir el condensador cerámico marcado con 105 equivale a 1uF, si te es un poco difícil conseguirlo, ya en ultima opción si te tocaría cambiarlo   por el 474 equivale a 0.47uF.

El problema de que exploten los condensadores mal polarizados, es cuando estos van conectados a alguna fuente y su voltaje de estos mismos es muy inferior al voltaje suministrado, en las entradas no hay tanto lio, solo que si están mal polarizados el circuito no da la ganancia ideal de entrada, bueno cualquier duda puedes preguntarnos, recuerda que si diriges tu duda a todos, cualquier persona que sepa del tema te puede responder


----------



## el_patriarca

acabo de armar el preamplificador y funcionó sin problemas. bueno, la versión simplificada que hay en la rockola, sin control de tonos:



http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pre_mic.pdf




lo armé sin la parte del mic. solo la parte de línea. lo probé conectando mi celular y la señal que llega al amplificador posee bastante de agudos y muy poco bajo. supongo que es por los capacitores de entrada y salida de los operacionales.

alguien puede ayudarme? qué valores de capacitores podría utilizar para que la señal no salga tan "aguda"? le agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Yetrox

el_patriarca dijo:


> acabo de armar el preamplificador y funcionó sin problemas. bueno, la versión simplificada que hay en la rockola, sin control de tonos:
> 
> 
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/pre_mic.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo armé sin la parte del mic. solo la parte de línea. lo probé conectando mi celular y la señal que llega al amplificador posee bastante de agudos y muy poco bajo. supongo que es por los capacitores de entrada y salida de los operacionales.
> 
> alguien puede ayudarme? qué valores de capacitores podría utilizar para que la señal no salga tan "aguda"? le agradezco de antemano.


 
el_patriarca Es solo reemplazar los condensadores electrolíticos de 1uF a la salida y entrada del IC por unos de 4.7uF para medios y para frecuencias bajas unos de 10uF, pero te aconsejo que para el mic sea de 2.2uF y para la línea si puede ser de 3.3uF a 10uF


----------



## el_patriarca

estaría bien si reemplazo los 4 capacitores por unos de 4.7 uF?


----------



## Yetrox

el_patriarca dijo:


> estaría bien si reemplazo los 4 capacitores por unos de 4.7 uF?


 

el_patriarca No hay problema, mas sin embargo prueba con los de 2.2uF, si se mejoro o aun sigue muy aguda ya los cambiaras por uno de mayor valor, pero eso si depende de que tipo de señal suministras en este caso tu celu, puede que esta no este bien ecualizada y este enviando la señal mas aguda que media o grave


----------



## el_patriarca

estaba comparando las señales del celular directo al amplificador y la señal después de pasar por el preamplificador. ahí es donde detecto la diferencia: la señal que sale del preamp es "más aguda" que la señal que va directo.

ya se que no tiene sentido colocar un preamplificador para una señal que puede ir directamente a una etapa de potencia. pero es que yo estoy probando a medida que armo y pienso que cuando conecte un micrófono, la señal de la voz va a estar también aguda, por eso es que prefiero corregir ese detalle antes de seguir soldando los demás componentes.


----------



## polpi

recomendarían el uso de reguladores (7815) para este circuito, el del primer post, y cuanto consume: 300mA - 500mA. Algunas recomendaciones acerca de la fuente? 

P.D: No me manden al post de fogo que ya lo lei y la verdad es que, esta muy bueno y tambien salen granitos en los ojos para los que no quieren ver formulas.

Desde ya muchas gracias. Atte Pol


----------



## Fogonazo

polpi dijo:


> recomendarían el uso de reguladores (7815) para este circuito, el del primer post, y cuanto consume: 300mA - 500mA. Algunas recomendaciones acerca de la fuente?
> 
> *P.D: No me manden al post de fogo que ya lo lei y la verdad es que, esta muy bueno y tambien salen granitos en los ojos para los que no quieren ver formulas.*
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias. Atte Pol



​
El circuito no creo que consuma mas de unos 150mA, así que con cualquier par de reguladores (78xx/79xx) debe funcionar perfecto.

Yo haría una fuente tradicional:
Transformador + rectificador + filtro
Le agregaría una resistencia en serie de unos 4,7Ω y un nuevo filtrado
Y a la salida de este el regulador

Algo como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 122440​


----------



## polpi

Muchas gracias caballero por su respuesta y su aporte.

Saludos. Atte Pol.

Ya esta hecho la placa y todo  con tus sugerencias. Para mañana algunas fotos del pre y de la fuente. Gracias a todos.

Bueno como he dicho aqui algunas fotos de la fuente para este pre. Los filtros son excesivos pero era lo que tenía en casa. Todo, menos la placa, material reciclado  a los reguladores no le puse disipadores porque lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de un radio-reloj destripado.
La fotos del pre serán para mañana porque lo hice al revez  y, aunque lo hice funcionar con integrados al estilo SMD se ve horrible. Les subo la placa de la fuente hecha en PCB Wizard y no le coloquen una resistencia de 4k7 en lugar de una 4R7 porque se van a rascar la cabeza un buen rato.

Atte Pol.

PD: Perdón pero el esquema original de la placa es de CEJAS99 y algunas mejoras sugeridas por Fogonazo. Gracias a ellos.


----------



## polpi

Bueno aca esta la placa, esta noche los componentes. Ahora si al derecho como corresponde y con mascara de componentes.

Actualizacion: componentes colocados (salvo los 105 que todavía no consigo) y fuente conectada. También falta colocar los tl072/071 pero no tenía mas así que mañana será. Y los benditos potenciometros... bue... de a poco.


----------



## polpi

En tiempo record me estoy haciendo mi equipito de música. Espero que los reyes me lo dejen terminado.

Por encima se ve un acrílico que pronto será parte del gabinete. Conseguí solo dos potes (los de 10k simples) pero como tenía que terminar, tambien, un amplificador TDA2050 para este proyecto y un ampli para auriculares que publicó Ezavalla y tenía gran parte de las piezas me puse en eso y nada de salir a comprar.


----------



## polpi

Avanzando despacito.

Mañana pintura la gabinete y trabajo en el acrilico del frente. Me faltan los potes de 100k que no los consegui en el barrio y los benditos 105. 

Lo que se ve a un costado es el amplificador para auriculares del Dr. publicado aqui

Con respecto al trafo me parece que me quedé corto.


----------



## polpi

Algunos pequeños avances:


----------



## polpi

Ya tengo "terminado" el pre pero en lugar de poner potes de 100k para los controles de graves-medios-agudos le puse de 10k kilos y la verdad se quedan cortos.
Cero ruidos, buena ganancia y buen sonido (a mi juicio), la unica crítica es la ganancia de la entrada de mic que es excesiva, siempre desde mi punto de vista, pero se soluciona facilmente. 
La fuente, este pre, el amplificador para auriculares del Dr. y un buen par de auriculares es lo que me hizo tardar en contarles como me fue con esto.
Gracias a Tupolev y fogonazo.
Gracias a


----------



## pandacba

El valor de 100k no es arbitrario, y es parte del flltro y la red de realimentación, cambias su valor alteras por completo su funcionamiento


----------



## Fogonazo

polpi dijo:


> Ya tengo "terminado" el pre pero en lugar de poner potes de 100k para los controles de graves-medios-agudos le puse de 10k kilos y la verdad se quedan cortos.
> Cero ruidos, buena ganancia y buen sonido (a mi juicio), la unica crítica es _*la ganancia de la entrada de mic que es excesiva*_, siempre desde mi punto de vista, pero se soluciona facilmente.
> La fuente, este pre, el amplificador para auriculares del Dr. y un buen par de auriculares es lo que me hizo tardar en contarles como me fue con esto.
> Gracias a Tupolev y fogonazo.
> Gracias a




Si deseas disminuir la ganancia de la entrada "MIC" reemplaza la resistencia de 100KΩ que se encuentra junto al TL071 por otra de *86KΩ*


----------



## polpi

Supongo que las limitaciones en la correccion del audio de salida del pre se deben a no respetar los valores como lo indica el autor, pero de momento no me queda usar estos porque no se que se hicieron los de 100k en toda la zona sur (por lo menos hasta lanus).
Gracias Fogonazo como siempre, ya la habia reemplazado por 50k y mejoro bastante.
Alguien sabe de perillas transparentes?
Gracias. Polpi.


----------



## el_patriarca

hola a todos. bueno, decirles que los capacitores de 1uf poliester pueden ser sustituidos perfectamente por capacitores de menor valor. yo empleo capacitores de 820nF y me funciona de maravilla.

tengo una duda: he armado una versión más sencilla de este preamplificador, sin la parte del ecualizador de tres tonos. he armado 8 de estos pre amplificadores.

he revisado la hoja de datos del tl072 y tl071 y me dice que cada integrado consume como máximo 2.5mA por cada opamp interno alimentándolo con +-15V.

entonces hago el cálculo:

en el tl072  -> 2*2.5 = 5mA
en el tl071  -> 1*2.5 = 2.5mA

total 7.5mA

si empleo 8 preamplificadores => 8*7.5 = 60mA


es correcto ese cálculo? es porque tengo una fuente simetrica de +-13V que entrega 800mA y quiero estar seguro de que no voy a exigir de más o quemar mi trafo.

gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

el_patriarca dijo:


> . . . .he revisado la hoja de datos del tl072 y tl071 y me dice que cada integrado consume como máximo 2.5mA por cada opamp interno alimentándolo con +-15V.
> 
> entonces hago el cálculo:
> 
> en el tl072  -> 2*2.5 = 5mA
> en el tl071  -> 1*2.5 = 2.5mA
> 
> total 7.5mA
> 
> si empleo 8 preamplificadores => 8*7.5 = 60mA
> 
> 
> es correcto ese cálculo? es porque tengo una fuente simetrica de +-13V que entrega 800mA y quiero estar seguro de que no voy a exigir de más o quemar mi trafo.
> 
> gracias de antemano por la ayuda.





El calculo *NO* es correcto, pero con una fuente de 800mA te *sobra*.


----------



## sancas

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> El circuito no creo que consuma mas de unos 150mA, así que con cualquier par de reguladores (78xx/79xx) debe funcionar perfecto.
> 
> Yo haría una fuente tradicional:
> Transformador + rectificador + filtro
> Le agregaría una resistencia en serie de unos 4,7Ω y un nuevo filtrado
> Y a la salida de este el regulador
> 
> Algo como esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 122440​



Hola buenas....

Esa resistencia de 4,7Ω para que sirve y cual seria la potencia adecuada para un consumo de 0,5 amperios......

Un saludo y gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

sancas dijo:


> Hola buenas....
> 
> Esa resistencia de 4,7Ω para que sirve y cual seria la potencia adecuada para un consumo de 0,5 amperios......
> 
> Un saludo y gracias...



Esa resistencia junto con los capacitores forman un filtro *Π* que da mas atenuación de rizado a la etapa siguiente.
Para 500mA yo colocaría una resistencia de *2,2Ω 3W*


----------



## sancas

Muchas gracias por ayudar....

Entiendo que la resistencia de 2,2Ω es la medida para que el filtro tenga una frecuencia de trabajo junto con los dos condensadores de 1000uf, si aumentamos por ejemplo los condensadores a 2200uf cada uno según mis cálculos esa resistencia tendría que ser de 1Ω para que el filtro trabaje mas o menos igual (corrijan me si me equivoco, que seguro que si).

Lo que no consigo entender es como se calcula la potencia de la resistencia. 

solo puedo agradecer la atención que recibimos en este foro gente como yo que soy un mero aficionado a este mundo, Bombero de profesión y mente con ganas de seguir aprendiendo y si encima te gusta mucho mas fácil, muchas gracias.........


----------



## Fogonazo

sancas dijo:


> Muchas gracias por ayudar....
> 
> Entiendo que la resistencia de 2,2Ω es la medida para que el filtro tenga una frecuencia de trabajo junto con los dos condensadores de 1000uf, si aumentamos por ejemplo los condensadores a 2200uf cada uno según mis cálculos esa resistencia tendría que ser de 1Ω para que el filtro trabaje mas o menos igual (corrijan me si me equivoco, que seguro que si).
> 
> Lo que no consigo entender es como se calcula la potencia de la resistencia.
> 
> solo puedo agradecer la atención que recibimos en este foro gente como yo que soy un mero aficionado a este mundo, Bombero de profesión y mente con ganas de seguir aprendiendo y si encima te gusta mucho mas fácil, muchas gracias.........



Con la corriente de consumo calculas la caída de tensión sobre la resistencia y con ambos valores la potencia disipada.
A este valor le das un generoso margen "Extra" de capacidad de disipación para que no se deteriore a largo plazo.


----------



## robertochanta

Redibuje el pcb del preamplificador, aun no se como hacer para subir los archivos


----------



## Fogonazo

robertochanta dijo:


> Redibuje el pcb del preamplificador, aun no se como hacer para subir los archivos



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## robertochanta

Ahí esta redibuje el pcb aun no lo construyo xq donde vivo no hay todos los  componentes,  me tocaria  viajar a la capital y solo en pasajes se van como 50 dolares


----------



## drawets

hola a todos. Les tengo una consulta. Usare dos de estos preamplificadores y usaré un sumador de señales. La idea es eliminar el potenciometro de 10 k de volumen general haciendo un puente o añadir resistencias de modo que quedaría a máximo volumen y asi controlarlo desde el sumador. Podrian ayudarme?.


----------



## Emis

Hola drawets, como es el sumador de señales? Tienes algún diagrama hecho con lo que pides?


----------



## drawets

El sumador es de este foro no recuerdo donde lo ubique. La idea es solo eliminiar el potenciometro de control de volumen general del preamplificador subido por tupolev, haciendo un puente y resistencias  pero que no se como hacer eso.


----------



## Emis

Creería que el pre amplificador de Tupolev es este:Ver el archivo adjunto 3809 
Y el sumador no se cual es...


----------



## el_patriarca

Yo hice el sumador de tupolev que dices. No necesitas el potenciómetro de salida, yo lo armé sin ese componente. la salida sigue sin variación.


----------



## Emis

Sumador de señales se refiere a este de Tupolev? Ver el archivo adjunto 3873


----------



## drawets

Este es el sumador. Asi es  Emis,  ese es el pre del que hablo, al cual quiero eliminar el volumen (potenciometro de 10k). Tengo entendido que se puede prescindir de ese potenciometro ( y quedaria a maximo volumen) usando resistencia y puentes pero no se como hacerlo.


----------



## el_patriarca

Conecta las salidas directamente a los capacitores. Está bien lo que dices.


----------



## Emis

Es muy sencillo como dice el_patriarca


----------



## snipero

Por fin he podido empezar a construir este pre lo malo es que en la tienda me han vendido unos 105 de tantalio en lugar de los de poliester


----------



## miguelus

snipero dijo:


> Por fin he podido empezar a construir este pre lo malo es que en la tienda me han vendido unos 105 de tantalio en lugar de los de poliester



Buenos días.

¿Y qué tiene de malo poner Condensadores de Tántalo?.

Sal U2


----------



## snipero

es que los de tantalio tienen polaridad y necesito sin polaridad


----------



## pandacba

Se pueden utilzar si pones la parte positiva hacia la salida del TL072 y si no compra electrolíticos no polarizados de 1µF
Si no conseguis no polarizados compra 4 de 2.2µF y unis los terminales positivos y utilas los negativos asi te queda un NP de 1.1µF


----------



## miguelus

snipero dijo:


> es que los de tantalio tienen polaridad y necesito sin polaridad



Buenos días.

Si te fijas, en el esquema, a la salida de los Operacionales, hay sendos Electrolíticos de 1µF que van a los Potenciómetros de nivel de salida, puedes poner los Electrolíticos de Tántalo siguiendo el mismo criterio de polaridad, no habrá ningún problema.

Sal U2


----------



## snipero

ya solucione ese problema ahora alguien podría decirme si el tl072 se lo puede reemplazar por el NE5532 que tengo como 4 de esos circuitos y quiero darles uso


----------



## pandacba

Perfectamente, estso son de mejor calidad que los TL son de muy bajo ruido


----------



## snipero

listo gracias es que hice mal una conexión y se me quemaron los circuitos y como tengo 4 circuitos NE5532 pues quería ahorrarme el viaje de ir a comprar otros



por cierto así me está quedando el pre


----------



## vmsa

Hola, te comento que si bien los NE son superiores en audio que los TL, estos tienen entrada FET y una resistencia de entrada muy alta. Al cambiarlos por los NE seguramente algunos parámetros del circuito cambiarán. Yo no te lo recomendaría, a menos que estés dispuesto a analizar las consecuencias y modificar el circuito.


----------



## snipero

ayer lo estaba probando con los ne5532  y no noté ningún problema pero por seguridad le pondré los 4558


----------



## pandacba

Eso que te dijeron no es así el TL es un CI de uso general el NE fue desarrollado específicamente para uso en audio, todos sus parámetros son muy superiores al TL
Y te aseguro que ningún parámetro empeorara, al contrario.
De que sirve tener una entrad Fet si el resto no acompaña?
Por ejemplo los CA3130 y 3140 excelentísimos AO bimos eran muy bueno para muchas cosas pero nadie los empleaba como pre de audio ya que no fueron diseñado para eso.

Por ejemplo el LM387 que por alli todavía se consigue es un excelente AO diseñado específicamente para ser utilizado en audio y su hermano Mayor el LM381A fue el mejor AO para audio de la historia.
Utilzado para ecualización RIIA o NAB, fue exaustivamente testeado en CIAL de la UNC(Centro de Investigaciones Acústicas y Luminotécnicas de la Universidad Nacional de Córdoba)
Yo utilizo los TL para muchas cosas pero si quiero hacer algo bueno jamás lo utilizaria en audio, menos en un pre de calidad, sobre todo para amplificar señales muy bajas

La impedancia de entrada no lo es todo, hay que ver como se comporta el acho de banda con la ganancia el nivel de ruido y otras cosas que importan mucho más que un fet en la entrada


Un muy AO para pre y que viene en DIL8 y SIL8 es el M5218L


----------



## vmsa

*snipero*, si lo que comenta *pandacba* es así, hay amplificadores específicos para audio y los LM381 y 387 fueron de lo mejorcito, personalmente los utilicé y tienen buen sonido. Solidyne los usaba en sus consolas. En cambio el TL072 en algunos circuitos exhibe una cantidad apreciable de distorsión armónica de orden par por su mala perfomance en modo común. Y esto a veces da una ilusión  de detalles que no están en el material original. Ahora, los distintos opamps tienen distinta capacidad, impedancia de entrada, ancho de banda, slew-rate, etc. y comúnmente un circuito debe ser ajustado para que un IC dado funcione correctamente. Puede darse que un circuito, que es perfectamente estable con un tipo de opamp, oscilará si se substituye con otro. 
No es una buena idea simplemente cambiar un IC por otro y llegar a una conclusión basada en los resultados auditivos, sin realmente analizar el circuito. 
Luego de elegir cual opamp es el mejor para la aplicación que se desea, hay que ajustar los valores para una buena respuesta en frecuencia, en transitorios y por supuesto en estabilidad. Esto lo menciono porque el circuito original especifica TL072 (y TI lo indica para aplicaciones Hi-Fi y pre-amplificadores) y si uno espera obtener los resultados dados por el diseñador del diagrama original, no es prudente, en el buen arte electrónico, una prueba a ciegas sin analizar como se modifican estos parámetros. Como por ejemplo, al cambiar de JFET a bipolar.


----------



## snipero

la verdad hablan muy bien del NE5532 yo realice el controlador de subwoofer de evens audio y me gustó la respuesta en las frecuencias bajas y por cierto el pre de tupolev tiene un buen realce de bajos me gustó mucho el sonido en este foro hacen buenos aportes


----------



## pandacba

vmsa te aseguro que aunque el diseño este basado en un TL(muchos utilizan estos porque son populares y no conocen la existencia de otros) y lo reemplazas por un NE no oscilara, he realizado montones de pruebas con una buena cantidad de operacionales y te puedo asegurar que funciona correctamente
Por ejemplo la linea MAI de la desaparecida Audison en los pre llevaba un 747 que no era otra cosa que un doble 741 en cápsula DIL14, yo los reemplazaba pot el TL083 que era pin a pin compatible y había una diferencia abismal en sonido tanto con instrumental como a simple oido.

Fui más alla aún realice una placa adaptadora para utilzar un RC4558 y otros CI que había como el UPC4870 también lleve a cabo prueba con los NE mencionados y varios OPA2846,2822  y otros que no recuerdo su matrícula exactamente.
El mejor AO tenía que ser para la amplicación de la cápsula magnética y los cabezales de cinta, para el contro de tonos ya no era necesario ese tipo de AO ya que el nivel de señal que debe manejar no es tanto   como en la etapa previa y alli muchos se podían utilzar nunca un 741 o un 747 alli va bien por ejemplo RC4558 hasta el mismo TL072 uno de los mejores controles de tono que realice de tres vias lo hice en base a un TL074 basado en información de national, utilice las formulas de echo y el resultado fue increible y no estaban pensados para ser utilzados con un TL ni  ningún bimos era para AO bipolares y sin embargo funciona hasta el día de hoy, eso fue en el año1984 treita y tantos años atras.....


----------



## vmsa

Veo que tenes experiencia con estos bichos y muy interesantes comentarios. Tal cual, la etapa de entrada de un pre es la mas crítica. Por eso para mi los TL tienen aplicación donde la impedancia de entrada tiene importancia y con alta señal andan decentes, digamos ganando poco. Claro en muchas aplicaciones podrán intercambiarse sin mayores consecuencias. Mi intención fue exponer que este tema merece ser analizado, no que no se puede, sino que PUEDE tener consecuencias. Si anda bien, excelente, buena suerte y good show!


----------



## pandacba

Te vuelvo a recalcar la alta impedancia no lo es todo lo que importa es el comportamiento global, cualquiera de los AO que mencione tienen mucho mejor desempeño que un TL.
Te cinto un ejemplo un hombre que estudia los pájaros quería registrar el sónido de uno que era muy díficil grabarlo y le dijeron que recuerriera al CIAL alli desarrollaron un pre en base a un LM387 y con ese lo pudieron grabar, Los NE obvio ivan sobrados, pero los TL fueron descartados por su mal desempeño, por alli tengo las curvas obtenidas con distintos AO y cuand se trata de amplificar señales débiles con mucha ganancia dedujeron que no se debía utilizar un TL, estos en cambio si allaban mejor desempeño en etapas correctoras de tono.
Como te dije antes el mejor AO fue el LM381A y fijate vos no tenía entrada fet y sin embargo ningún AO con etrdad fe le llegaba a la tierra de debajo de la zuela.

Hoy por hoy hace une ecualización RIIA con un TL y otra con un NE y un oído bien entrenado se da cuenta de la diferencia.
Ahora si reproducimos mp3 cualquier AO sirve

Hay un japonesito que se compro todos los AO habidos y por haber y les realizo pruebas muy interesantes y las subio a internet, gráficaciones videos, ergo tenía un muy buen equipamiento
Lo tengo en algún lado, no encuentro el link ni tampoco los video y demás que guarde.
Si los encuentro lo subo ya que esta muy interesante


----------



## snipero

ya lo terminé funciona bien y el sonido es muy bueno


----------



## snipero

Hola, realicé un pequeño proyecto con este pre y lo subí al youtube


----------



## peterhabacuc

hola que tal amigos , he realizado el emsamble del preamplificador de Tupolev que modifico Joaquin de ampletos, pero a la hora de funcionar solo funciona el canal izquierdo, he probado si en efecto funcionan ambos desde la entrada de linea y al cambiar el lado L por el R suena lo que hay en esos canales, yo uso secuencias , si conecto en la entrada de linea R suena lo que hay ahi, si cambio los cables y pongo el L en el R , se oye obviamente lo que hay en L pero R ya no se escucha, es decir, mii auido si tiene separacion de L y R , en ambos canales hay pistas diferentes , pero en la salida solo suena el L ... alguna sugerencia??? gracias !!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

peterhabacuc dijo:


> hola que tal amigos , he realizado el emsamble del preamplificador de Tupolev que modifico Joaquin de ampletos, pero a la hora de funcionar solo funciona el canal izquierdo, he probado si en efecto funcionan ambos desde la entrada de linea y al cambiar el lado L por el R suena lo que hay en esos canales, yo uso secuencias , si conecto en la entrada de linea R suena lo que hay ahi, si cambio los cables y pongo el L en el R , se oye obviamente lo que hay en L pero R ya no se escucha, es decir, mii auido si tiene separacion de L y R , en ambos canales hay pistas diferentes , pero en la salida solo suena el L ... alguna sugerencia??? gracias !!!!


Tu descripción es bastante confusa, realiza un esquemático (NO circuito) y detalla donde aplicas señal, y que obtienes a la salida.

Y además la inclusión el en texto de alguno que otro signo de puntuación, *"Siempre es bienvenida"*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## peterhabacuc

hola que tal, buenos dias
Dejo aqui un pequeño esquema de lo que hago y lo que me sucede, de igual forma gracias por contestar 
Solo para aclarar, el audio que inserto en Entrada Linea;  L y R  esta separado, ya que en el canal L mando metronomo y del lado R mando la pista .
Al usar secuencias mi idea es hacer 2 de estos preamplificadores mas un sumador de señal, un preamplificador para el metronomo y guia de cancion y en el otro preamplificador mandaria la pista de instrumentos, esto sumado y mandado a un preamplificador de audifonos como monitor personal ( este ya lo probe y anda perfecto) 
Dicho esto, al cambiar los canales L y R de la entrada de linea, es decir ; intercambiando los cables con excepcion de GND, el lado R de la entrada de linea sigue sonando pero ahora con el audio que corre por el cable L y en el canal L de la entrada de linea ya no se escucha lo que le mando del cable R


----------



## Fogonazo

Si mandas señal a la entrada "L" solamente ¿ Sale correctamente por salida "L" solamente ?

Si mandas señal a la entrada "R" solamente ¿ Sale correctamente por salida "R" solamente ?


----------



## peterhabacuc

No Fogonazo, si mando señal a la entrada L , no sale por L ni por R
Si mando señal a la entrada R , unicamente sale por la salida L y la salida "R" no se escucha
Ahora bien, he hecho lo siguiente:
he punteado el pin 6 con el 3 y las entradas , R y L se escuchan pero unicamente en la salida L y R sigue sin escucharse


----------



## Emis

Alguna imagen de buena calidad de la placa, vista de componentes y pistas


----------



## peterhabacuc

Amigos buenas tardes, he terminado el preamplificador de Tupolev y en efecto va de maravilla, solo coloque 1 resisstencia al pin 3 de 100k  soldada al GND de la placa y otra resistencia de 100k al pin 5 y tambien soldada al GND de la placa, crei que estaba mal algun componene, revise todos minuciosamente pero debi empezar con los componentes mas grandes.
Revise las salidas de audio R y L respectivamente; ya que yo tenia en las salidas un plug hembra 3.5 mm y no hacia buen contacto con el macho del amplificador, entonces probe varios jack estereo de este tipo conectando al ampli y tocando las terminales del jack para ver si daban algun sonido.
Solo un jack me dio ruido en los 2 pines inzquiero y derecho, entonces me decidi a soldarlos con sus cables y ya insertados en la terminal de salida del preampli, funciono perfectamente.
El paneo funciona perfectamente y toda la etapa ecualizadora.
Estoy muy contento con el resultado en verdad que buen aparato de Tupolev!!! una maravilla!!! 
Posdata: me lei tooooooooooooooodo el post , las 25 paginas de arriba a abajo para ver si podria hacerlo y si, lo logre!!!
Gracias muchachos y gracias Tupolev por este mega aporte


----------



## Fogonazo

peterhabacuc dijo:


> Amigos buenas tardes, he terminado el preamplificador de Tupolev y en efecto va de maravilla, solo coloque 1 resisstencia al pin 3 de 100k . . . . .


¿ Y cual fue el inconveniente que detectaste ?


----------



## peterhabacuc

Fogonozo, el inconveniente era unicamente las 2 resistencias que no vienen en el diagrama y en el PCB , ademas de que, mis conectores de salida estaban dañados, no hacian buen contacto con el plug 3.5 , asi que a las salidas GND, R Y L ; los conectea un XLR y listo, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Valentin68

Hola a todos, realice éste proyecto pero de la pagina de videorockola.com y también el amplificador estereo de 60w, el problema que tengo con el pre, es que cuando le doy máximo a los graves, (bajos), se corta todo el sonido, queda mudo y se reanuda si vuelvo el potenciometro un cuarto de su recorrido, aproximadamente.  
El otro inconveniente es que conecto el micrófono y no sale la voz, si le doy volumen a la entrada de micrófono se siente el ruido de el canal abierto y a máximo volumen pero la voz no sale, (el micro anda).

Aguardo sus comentarios y sugerencias y desde ya muchas gracias.

Valentin 

Adjunto la foto


----------



## Fogonazo

Valentin68 dijo:


> Hola a todos, realice éste proyecto pero de la pagina de videorockola.com y también el amplificador estereo de 60w, el problema que tengo con el pre, es que cuando le doy máximo a los graves, (bajos), se corta todo el sonido, queda mudo y se reanuda si vuelvo el potenciometro un cuarto de su recorrido, aproximadamente.
> El otro inconveniente es que conecto el micrófono y no sale la voz, si le doy volumen a la entrada de micrófono se siente el ruido de el canal abierto y a máximo volumen pero la voz no sale, (el micro anda).
> 
> Aguardo sus comentarios y sugerencias y desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Valentin
> 
> Adjunto la foto


Fotos de la placa lado cobre con buena resolución y en foco


----------



## DOSMETROS

Valentin68 dijo:


> Hola a todos, realice éste proyecto pero de la pagina de videorockola.com


 
Ambos son el mismo diseño o solo parecidos ?


----------



## Valentin68

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ambos son el mismo diseño o solo parecidos ?


Es circuito es el mismo por lo que veo solo el diseño de la placa tiene agragado un jack en placa para micrófono


Fogonazo dijo:


> Fotos de la placa lado cobre con buena resolución y en foco


A ver si esa sale mejor... no salio bien la impresión en en un costado de la placa pero lo solucione con un jumper y desoldando algunos componentes para cambiarlos el cobre se salio, pero también lo solucione, controle bien las pistas.


----------



## tupolev

Hola Valentin, agrega estos condensadores y no tendrás problema alguno.
Saludos
Y este PCB es lo actual del 2019, con 2 entradas de Línea y de 2 entradas de Micro, con una salida de 1 Vp.
Para atacar cualquier etapa de potencia, directamente.


----------



## tupolev

Valentin, aquí tienes la modificación sobre tu PCB, son 2 condensadores.


----------



## Valentin68

tupolev dijo:


> Valentin, aquí tienes la modificación sobre tu PCB, son 2 condensadores.


Tupolev, muchísimas gracias por tu tiempo y dedicación, realmente gracias, en cuanto lo tenga listo lo subo. 
Veo por el esquema que el condensador del micrófono lo tengo invertido, lo cambiaré y quizás eso solucione el otro problema.  Gracias


----------



## Valentin68

tupolev dijo:


> Valentin, aquí tienes la modificación sobre tu PCB, son 2 condensadores.



Tupolev, realicé los cambios y no funciona, ahora no hay ni señal de audio., Yo realicé antes unos cambios que sugería Joaquin, que decia que si el sonido se empezaba a apagar, invirtieramos los condensadores de 1 uF que están entre el TL071 y el TL072. Tendré que volver atras con esa modificacion ?


----------



## peterhabacuc

Valentin68 dijo:


> Tupolev, realicé los cambios y no funciona, ahora no hay ni señal de audio., Yo realicé antes unos cambios que sugería Joaquin, que decia que si el sonido se empezaba a apagar, invirtieramos los condensadores de 1 uF que están entre el TL071 y el TL072. Tendré que volver atras con esa modificacion ?



cuando tienes funcionando el preamplificador y si le das todo al bajo o al volumen y queda mudo, prueba poniendo 1 resistencia en el pin 3 de 100k soldada al gnd y otra del pin 5 al gnd , de 100k tambien


----------



## Valentin68

peterhabacuc dijo:


> cuando tienes funcionando el preamplificador y si le das todo al bajo o al volumen y queda mudo, prueba poniendo 1 resistencia en el pin 3 de 100k soldada al gnd y otra del pin 5 al gnd , de 100k tambien


Bueno, logre hacerlo andar nuevamente, el problema de los bajos se solucionó, supongo por las modificaciones de tupolev, el micro sigue sin salir y ahora pasa que después de unos minutos de estar sonando empieza a caer el sonido hasta quedar mudo.  Alguna sugerencia ?, Desde ya gracias


----------



## peterhabacuc

Valentin68 dijo:


> Bueno, logre hacerlo andar nuevamente, el problema de los bajos se solucionó, supongo por las modificaciones de tupolev, el micro sigue sin salir y ahora pasa que después de unos minutos de estar sonando empieza a caer el sonido hasta quedar mudo.  Alguna sugerencia ?, Desde ya gracias
> ya probaste las resistencias que te dije?


----------



## Valentin68

No, porque entendí que era por el problema de los bajos, y eso se solucionó, pero lo hago y te cuento, todo suma, gracias


----------



## peterhabacuc

Valentin68 dijo:


> No, porque entendí que era por el problema de los bajos, y eso se solucionó, pero lo hago y te cuento, todo suma, gracias


yo tuve ese mismo problema, por eso te lo estoy diciendo, prueba y con eso se soluciona


----------



## Valentin68

peterhabacuc dijo:


> yo tuve ese mismo problema, por eso te lo estoy diciendo, prueba y con eso se soluciona



En cual de los op, ?


----------



## peterhabacuc

en el TL072 que esta al lado del TL071....


----------



## Valentin68

peterhabacuc dijo:


> en el TL072 que esta al lado del TL071....
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182942



Perfecto !! Gracias luego te cuento como me fue...gracias


----------



## DJ-AS

Después de leer las 24 páginas, veo que nadie tiene, preguntó o publicó sobre lo que me pasa a mí.
Para probar el pre lo conecté a un MP3 usando un mini-plug a RCA y todo perfecto, 0 ruido.
Lo conecto a la Pc con el mismo cable, y hay tanto ruido que tapa el audio.
Evidentemente hay un ground loop y no puedo sacarlo.
Será porque en el pre, el GND de señal y el GND de la fuente se juntan y no están aislados?
Desconecté la Pc del toma tierra y es peor el ruido.
Aclaro que tengo un minicomponente Aiwa, de los viejitos conectado a la Pc y tiene 0 ruidos, o sea, no es la Pc, ni la placa de sonido.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ-AS dijo:


> Después de leer las 24 páginas, veo que nadie tiene, preguntó o publicó sobre lo que me pasa a mí.
> Para probar el pre lo conecté a un MP3 usando un mini-plug a RCA y todo perfecto, 0 ruido.
> Lo conecto a la Pc con el mismo cable, y hay tanto ruido que tapa el audio.
> Evidentemente hay un ground loop y no puedo sacarlo.
> Será porque en el pre, el GND de señal y el GND de la fuente se juntan y no están aislados?
> Desconecté la Pc del toma tierra y es peor el ruido.
> Aclaro que tengo un minicomponente Aiwa, de los viejitos conectado a la Pc y tiene 0 ruidos, o sea, no es la Pc, ni la placa de sonido.


¿ Que cosa alimenta al previo ?
Los lazos de maza se dan mayormente en equipos de alto consumo, que NO sería el caso de un previo


----------



## DJ-AS

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que cosa alimenta al previo ?
> Los lazos de maza se dan mayormente en equipos de alto consumo, que NO sería el caso de un previo


Un trafo de 12+12 con reguladores 7812 y 7912 respectivamente y 2 electrolíticos de 2200uF.
Probé con otra fuente completa y me hace lo mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ-AS dijo:


> Un trafo de 12+12 con reguladores 7812 y 7912 respectivamente y 2 electrolíticos de 2200uF.
> Probé con otra fuente completa y me hace lo mismo.




¿ Por cual entrada de audio estás ingresando a la PC ?


----------



## DJ-AS

De la Pc salgo al pre que es para un ampli que quiero armar.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ-AS dijo:


> De la Pc salgo al pre que es para un ampli que quiero armar.



Si desconectas la PC ¿ El ruido desaparece ?

La conexión correcta PC -Previo sería:

PC salida Lin ----> entrada previo Lin 
Tierra PC ----> GND Previo.

Out Previo ----> In Amplificador
GND Previo ----> GND Amplificador 

¿ Tienes algo así ?


----------



## DJ-AS

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si desconectas la PC ¿ El ruido desaparece ?
> 
> La conexión correcta PC -Previo sería:
> 
> PC salida Lin ----> entrada previo Lin
> Tierra PC ----> GND Previo.
> 
> Out Previo ----> In Amplificador
> GND Previo ----> GND Amplificador
> 
> ¿ Tienes algo así ?



Sí, el ruido desaparece, es más, ahora me dí cuenta que si muevo el mouse por ejemplo, se escucha en el pre.
Con respecto a las conexiones, tengo exactamente así como lo describes.
Salida Pc, entrada Pre
Salida Pre, entrada Amp.
Como tenía los potes cableados, para sacarme la duda si por ahí se metía ruido, los saqué y puse resistencias en reemplazo para los tonos y jumpers en la entrada de linea y el volumen.
Todo igual... re-podrido estoy
Se puede poner el link de un video o de un audio?


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ-AS dijo:


> Sí, el ruido desaparece, es más, ahora me dí cuenta que si muevo el mouse por ejemplo, se escucha en el pre.
> Con respecto a las conexiones, tengo exactamente así como lo describes.
> Salida Pc, entrada Pre
> Salida Pre, entrada Amp.
> Como tenía los potes cableados, para sacarme la duda si por ahí se metía ruido, los saqué y puse resistencias en reemplazo para los tonos y jumpers en la entrada de linea y el volumen.
> Todo igual... re-podrido estoy
> Se puede poner el link de un video o de un audio?



Antes del suicidio, realiza un puente entre el chasis del PC, cualquier tornillo sirve y GND del previo 

Vídeo: Sip, pero primero hay que subirlo a YouTube, Luego lo insertas con las herramientas que están a la derecha de los emoticones


----------



## DJ-AS

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes del suicidio, realiza un puente entre el chasis del PC, cualquier tornillo sirve y GND del previo
> 
> Vídeo: Sip, pero primero hay que subirlo a YouTube, Luego lo insertas con las herramientas que están a la derecha de los emoticones



Nop, el viejo truco del cable en el tornillo tampoco funciona.
He probado la Pc con un cable sin la tercera pata, ponerla directa al toma y no al UPS, rezos, velas, estampas... NADA!!!
No estás muy equivocado con eso del suicidio... nada me saca más de eje que éste tipo de fallas.
Grabo, subo y pego link.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ-AS dijo:


> Nop, el viejo truco del cable en el tornillo tampoco funciona.
> He probado la Pc con un cable sin la tercera pata, ponerla directa al toma y no al UPS, rezos, velas, estampas... NADA!!!
> No estás muy equivocado con eso del suicidio... nada me saca más de eje que éste tipo de fallas.
> Grabo, subo y pego link.


Intenta a modo de prueba conectar directo PC ----> Amplificador


----------



## DJ-AS

De la Pc a cualquier cosa, va muy bien, ya te digo, uso mi viejo Aiwa como monitor y 0 ruido.
Cómo conecté para grabar:
Salida Pc --> Entrada Pre
Salida Pre --> Line IN Pc





Nótese que siempre hay un ruido, pero cuando empiezo a grabar el audio proveniente de Line IN, se intensifica, que es el ruido que mete el disco cuando trabaja.

Fotos de la placa:
RCA: Entrada
Mini-plug: Salida
Ambos cables apantallados y conectados a GND.

 

Ahí se ve la fuente y sus filtros.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ-AS dijo:


> De la Pc a cualquier cosa, va muy bien, ya te digo, uso mi viejo Aiwa como monitor y 0 ruido.
> Cómo conecté para grabar:
> *Salida Pc --> Entrada Pre
> Salida Pre --> Line IN Pc* . . . .



¿ Estas re-alimentando la salida del previo nuevamente a la PC ?


----------



## DJ-AS

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas re-alimentando la salida del previo nuevamente a la PC ?



Lo hice para capturar el ruido, pero lo pruebo con un equipo de audio


----------



## DJ-AS

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas re-alimentando la salida del previo nuevamente a la PC ?



Qué opina ud. después de las fotos y video? Hay alternativa al suicidio?


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ-AS dijo:


> Qué opina ud. después de las fotos y video? Hay alternativa al suicidio?


Ni la mas PI

Ese previo tiene un pequeño error que provoca una falla con algunos IC´s
Intenta esto:
En el primer IC TL072 coloca (Ambos canales) una resistencia de 100KΩ entre la pata negativa del electrolítico de 1µF que está a la entrada junto a la red de mezcla (Resistencias de 47KΩ) y GND


----------



## DJ-AS

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ni la mas PI
> 
> Ese previo tiene un pequeño error que provoca una falla con algunos IC´s
> Intenta esto:
> En el primer IC TL072 coloca (Ambos canales) una resistencia de 100KΩ entre la pata negativa del electrolítico de 1µF que está a la entrada junto a la red de mezcla (Resistencias de 47KΩ) y GND



Usé 4558, y le puse la resistencia de "sangrado". Recuerdo haber probado varias y con 150k se solucionó el problema de que se perdía el audio y/o los bajos.
También, le agregué los condensadores de 4,7uF que más adelante sugirieron.


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ni la mas PI
> 
> Ese previo tiene un pequeño error que provoca una falla con algunos IC´s
> Intenta esto:
> En el primer IC TL072 coloca (Ambos canales) una resistencia de 100KΩ entre la pata negativa del electrolítico de 1µF que está a la entrada junto a la red de mezcla (Resistencias de 47KΩ) y GND


Verdaderamente existe una fallita en ese pre cuando no se le coloca la resistencia de 100K entre la entrada y GND ahora Fogo, no sé si estaré equivocado pero al no existir esa resistencia entonces se produciría tensión Offset a la salida del IC operacional? Gracias por tu atención.


----------



## Fogonazo

moonwalker dijo:


> Verdaderamente existe una fallita en ese pre cuando no se le coloca la resistencia de 100K entre la entrada y GND ahora Fogo, no sé si estaré equivocado pero al no existir esa resistencia entonces se produciría tensión Offset a la salida del IC operacional? Gracias por tu atención.


Correcto, perooooo
El amigo *@Cacho* armo y probó ese previo de forma bastante intensa sin esa resistencia, por algún extraño y esotérico motivo funcionaba "Sin ella" con varios IC´s, *NO *con todos.

*Consejo:* Colocarla
*Valor aconsejado:* Entre *47KΩ *y *220KΩ *no es relevante


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> El amigo *@Cacho* armo y probó ese previo de forma bastante intensas sin esa resistencia, por algún extraño y esotérico motivo funcionaba "Sin ella" con varios IC´s, *NO *con todos.


Ese circuito no tiene una entrada muy cristiana que digamos. Al no tener esa resistencia no tiene definida la impedancia de entrada del AO ni camino para la descarga del capacitor de 1uF, y ambas cosas pueden provocar que bajo ciertas condiciones el AO sature en su salida o que el cap no permita pasar la señal.
Por otra parte, el valor de esa resistencia forma un atenuador junto a las resistencias de mezcla, por lo que debe ser muy grande (470K??) para no perder mucha señal, pero no tan grande como para elevar demasiado la impedancia de entrada y el tiempo de descarga del capacitor de 1uF.

Esa mezcla yo la haría 100% convencional con AO en configuracion inversora y potenciometros de suma...


----------



## Fogonazo

Para recordar de que estamos hablando (Escribiendo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El capacitor rojo esta ok para que los potes de tono no metan ruido, pero la resistencia falta en el cap de entrada.

O no es eso de lo que estan discutiendo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El capacitor rojo esta ok para que los potes de tono no metan ruido, pero la resistencia falta en el cap de entrada.
> 
> O no es eso de lo que estan discutiendo?


Sip, esa es la resistencia "Esotérica" que falta pero en varios casos igual funciona


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, esa es la resistencia "Esotérica" que falta pero en varios casos igual funciona


Y....si se usa un AO con entrada bipolar es probable que funcione, aunque no se que tan bien lo haga.


----------



## Guillermo carrillo zepeda

buenas a todos, este hilo todabia esta activo? necesito hacer unas preguntas al respecto.....


----------



## Fogonazo

Guillermo carrillo zepeda dijo:


> buenas a todos, este hilo todabia esta activo? necesito hacer unas preguntas al respecto.....


*Todos *los temas del Foro se encuentran *"Abiertos"* a nuevas *"Consultas"*, pero *NO* para nuevas *"Respuestas" *


----------



## ngc1976

Hola amigos, aprovecho la ocasión para consultarlos, si bien no construí este circuito hice uno parecido sacado de la página de Rod Eliot, funciona muy bien, pero tengo ruido en los potes de graves y del volumen, ruido a pote "sucio", gracias por cualquier consejo, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema con esos circuitos de ESP es que están diseñados originalmente para AO con entrada FET, que tienen corrientes de polarización casi despreciables y casi que no producen DC sobre los potenciómetros. Si usas los NE5532 que son de entrada bipolar, la tensión DC que generan sobre los potes es muy alta, inclusive de cientos de mV, y eso produce ruido al girarlos. La solucion es usar AO con entrada FET y aceptar un muuuy pequeño ruido, o hacer el acople usando capacitores electroliticos y eliminar cualquier componente de DC sobre los potenciómetros.
Te recomiendo leer el libro "Small Signal Audio Design" de Douglas Self que ahí esta muy bien explicado este efecto y como reducirlo/eliminarlo.


----------



## ngc1976

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con esos circuitos de ESP es que están diseñados originalmente para AO con entrada FET, que tienen corrientes de polarización casi despreciables y casi que no producen DC sobre los potenciómetros. Si usas los NE5532 que son de entrada bipolar, la tensión DC que generan sobre los potes es muy alta, inclusive de cientos de mV, y eso produce ruido al girarlos. La solucion es usar AO con entrada FET y aceptar un muuuy pequeño ruido, o hacer el acople usando capacitores electroliticos y eliminar cualquier componente de DC sobre los potenciómetros.
> Te recomiendo leer el libro "Small Signal Audio Design" de Douglas Self que ahí esta muy bien explicado este efecto y como reducirlo/eliminarlo.


Hola doctor y gracias por su respuesta, en la versión del autor no figura desacople con los NE5532, en el artículo está la foto del preamplificador y no se ven capacitores de desacople (podría no tenerlos en el circuito publicado y si en el real), el libro qué usted recomienda  voy a comprarlo, veo qué está publicado en ML, gracias por su respuesta y consejos, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Probá primero usando los TL072 en lugar de los NE5532. Valen dos mangos y verás el efecto...y si te gusta lo dejás así.


ngc1976 dijo:


> el libro qué usted recomienda voy a comprarlo, veo qué está publicado en ML


Se puede "pedir prestado" en algunos sitios web. Luego, si te gusta (es muuuy bueno) lo comprás...


----------



## ngc1976

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probá primero usando los TL072 en lugar de los NE5532. Valen dos mangos y verás el efecto...y si te gusta lo dejás así.
> 
> Se puede "pedir prestado" en algunos sitios web. Luego, si te gusta (es muuuy bueno) lo comprás...


Hola Doctor, voy a comprar los Lf353 y probaré , con respecto al libro "prestado" no consegui puertas abiertas, seguiré buscando, ví qué alguien lo vende en zona norte pero es medio exorbitante el valor, en un principio pensé qué la coma en el valor numérico estaba mal colocada juaaa, saludos y gracias por sus consejos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ngc1976 dijo:


> voy a comprar* los Lf353*


Todavía existen???? YO probaría con el TL072 que son bien baratos...


----------

